# Who What WEAR: post your CL Outfit pics here! V3



## JetSetGo!

Previous thread is here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin/who-what-wear-post-your-cl-outfit-pics-739344.html


----------



## mularice

Same skirt but paired it with a denim shirt.


----------



## wobertow

Limited sweater dress paired with my huguetta pump

I didn't know which looked better
That vs 


Paired with my pigalle 85mm

These are my first louboutins which I got just last week!! Thank God for designer sales!!&#128521; I'm so excited to start collecting&#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## bougainvillier

Looking good ladies!


----------



## Christchrist

wobertow said:


> View attachment 2482255
> 
> Limited sweater dress paired with my huguetta pump
> 
> I didn't know which looked better
> That vs
> View attachment 2482258
> 
> Paired with my pigalle 85mm
> 
> These are my first louboutins which I got just last week!! Thank God for designer sales!!&#128521; I'm so excited to start collecting&#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;




I like the 85


----------



## mularice

wobertow said:


> View attachment 2482255
> 
> Limited sweater dress paired with my huguetta pump
> 
> I didn't know which looked better
> That vs
> View attachment 2482258
> 
> Paired with my pigalle 85mm
> 
> These are my first louboutins which I got just last week!! Thank God for designer sales!!&#128521; I'm so excited to start collecting&#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;




I like the pigalle 85. The colour just makes it a bit more interesting. I actually really love that metallic looking tone.


----------



## Echoes

wobertow said:


> View attachment 2482255
> 
> Limited sweater dress paired with my huguetta pump
> 
> I didn't know which looked better



I prefer the first one.  The pop of red adds more than the silver.


----------



## wobertow

Ladies!! Thank you soo much for your input&#128536;&#128536;&#128536; i love this thread! All of you are fabulous!&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## mularice

Had a little Chinese New Year dinner party with family friends etc.

Zara leopard print collar top
Zara asymmetric skort
Royal red suede Miss Clichy 140


----------



## mojo92

mularice said:


> Had a little Chinese New Year dinner party with family friends etc.
> 
> Zara leopard print collar top
> Zara asymmetric skort
> Royal red suede Miss Clichy 140
> 
> View attachment 2486572



Love this one!! I love those shoes, they look amazing on you-the whole ensemble rocks!


----------



## mularice

mojo92 said:


> Love this one!! I love those shoes, they look amazing on you-the whole ensemble rocks!




Thank you


----------



## mularice

Sorry my room has horrible lighting. I've noticed that although I used to find the décolleté uncomfortable they are now my go to shoes.

New sweatpants with biker knee and leather detail - Zara
White tee - Monki
Leather biker jacket
Décolletté 868 black jazz (again)


----------



## LolasCloset

mularice said:


> View attachment 2488770
> View attachment 2488771
> 
> 
> Sorry my room has horrible lighting. I've noticed that although I used to find the décolleté uncomfortable they are now my go to shoes.
> 
> New sweatpants with biker knee and leather detail - Zara
> White tee - Monki
> Leather biker jacket
> Décolletté 868 black jazz (again)




Ahhh I am waiting to get pick up my Decolletes from my mom's house (who lives in the US and I'm not going back for another couple of months) and seeing your pics is making the wait so hard!!! Also I LOVE your jacket. Who makes it?


----------



## mularice

LolasCloset said:


> Ahhh I am waiting to get pick up my Decolletes from my mom's house (who lives in the US and I'm not going back for another couple of months) and seeing your pics is making the wait so hard!!! Also I LOVE your jacket. Who makes it?




The leather jacket is from ASOS  it's still on the website at £90. I managed to get it discounted when they were doing a promotion around Christmas. It's not as fitted as I would have liked, I maybe should have sized down.


----------



## Tivo

Ladies I need your honest opinion on this outfit. I purchased a fuzzy purple cape today to wear over a floral dress with purple colors in the design. I'm not sure if I look like a muppet. What do you think? I don't want to go in public looking crazy. Lol






And the dress without the cape...


----------



## LouboutinChick

Tivo said:


> Ladies I need your honest opinion on this outfit. I purchased a fuzzy purple cape today to wear over a floral dress with purple colors in the design. I'm not sure if I look like a muppet. What do you think? I don't want to go in public looking crazy. Lol
> 
> View attachment 2489309
> View attachment 2489310
> View attachment 2489311
> 
> 
> And the dress without the cape...
> 
> View attachment 2489313
> View attachment 2489314
> View attachment 2489315




I think it looks amazing. I love your floral dress and your bianca's are fit perfect together with them.&#9786;&#65039;I think you don't look crazy in Public darling. You will rock them.&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## mularice

Tivo said:


> Ladies I need your honest opinion on this outfit. I purchased a fuzzy purple cape today to wear over a floral dress with purple colors in the design. I'm not sure if I look like a muppet. What do you think? I don't want to go in public looking crazy. Lol
> 
> View attachment 2489309
> View attachment 2489310
> View attachment 2489311
> 
> 
> And the dress without the cape...
> 
> View attachment 2489313
> View attachment 2489314
> View attachment 2489315




I actually kinda love it! You look beautiful!

What's the occasion? The dress is so pretty. If not this cape I would suggest a dusky pink cardigan or jacket 

Omg I just thought about a dusky pink leather biker jacket with the dress to kinda toughen it up. That would look great too.


----------



## Tivo

LouboutinChick said:


> I think it looks amazing. I love your floral dress and your bianca's are fit perfect together with them.&#9786;&#65039;I think you don't look crazy in Public darling. You will rock them.&#10084;&#65039;



Thank you *LouboutinChick*! That makes me feel better coming from you because you are so stylish.


----------



## LouboutinChick

Tivo said:


> Thank you *LouboutinChick*! That makes me feel better coming from you because you are so stylish.




Thank you Tivo&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
You are so sweet&#128536;&#128536;
Have fun tonight.


----------



## Tivo

mularice said:


> I actually kinda love it!
> 
> What's the occasion? The dress is so pretty. If not this cape I would suggest a dusky pink cardigan or jacket



It's for a date night. I'm just hoping it isn't too much. But I trust you guys on TPF because everyone has such great taste and nice pieces! And who wouldn't trust fashion advice from women who wear Louboutin's? Lol! 

Thank you *mularice*! If I chicken out on the cape the pink cardigan is a great idea!


----------



## mularice

Tivo said:


> It's for a date night. I'm just hoping it isn't too much. But I trust you guys on TPF because everyone has such great taste and nice pieces! And who wouldn't trust fashion advice from women who wear Louboutin's? Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you *mularice*! If I chicken out on the cape the pink cardigan is a great idea!




You look amazing. I think it's a great outfit.

I just edited my post but I suggested a dusky pink leather biker jacket to make it a bit edgier too. I love making up outfits lol


----------



## Tivo

Oooh! That's so funny because I had my eye on a Rick Owens leather jacket in that color on EBay! But I decided it was too far out of my price range. :rain:
Maybe I can find something cheaper. Great idea! You have good taste!


----------



## mularice

Tivo said:


> Oooh! That's so funny because I had my eye on a Rick Owens leather jacket in that color on EBay! But I decided it was too far out of my price range. :rain:
> Maybe I can find something cheaper. Great idea! You have good taste!




Definitely look for a cheaper alternative! My friend has one but I don't remember where she bought it. But I think they are fairly easy to find with a google search


----------



## Tivo

mularice said:


> Same skirt but paired it with a denim shirt.
> 
> View attachment 2479980


Your legs are spectacular!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Tivo said:


> Ladies I need your honest opinion on this outfit. I purchased a fuzzy purple cape today to wear over a floral dress with purple colors in the design. I'm not sure if I look like a muppet. What do you think? I don't want to go in public looking crazy. Lol
> 
> View attachment 2489309
> View attachment 2489310
> View attachment 2489311
> 
> 
> And the dress without the cape...
> 
> View attachment 2489313
> View attachment 2489314
> View attachment 2489315



I like the fuzzy purple cape on. You look more dressy with it. The bianca tops it off like a cherry on top!


----------



## BeckyLine

Everyone looks amazing!


----------



## mojo92

Tivo said:


> Oooh! That's so funny because I had my eye on a Rick Owens leather jacket in that color on EBay! But I decided it was too far out of my price range. :rain:
> Maybe I can find something cheaper. Great idea! You have good taste!



I actually like the way the cape looks, the whole outfit looks great! If you are looking for a RO alternative though, may I suggest VEDA or Bod & Christensen. I personally have a Veda leather vest and every time I wear it, even my more fashion savvy friends think that it is a RO! The quality of Veda jackets is really impressive IMO.


----------



## bougainvillier

By now you probably think I'm a Kate Spade maniac. And I probably do have more KS dresses than my CLs. 

My idea for the Vday this year. KS dress from 2014 new year collection with VP. What purse would you use?


----------



## mularice

bougainvillier said:


> By now you probably think I'm a Kate Spade maniac. And I probably do have more KS dresses than my CLs.
> 
> My idea for the Vday this year. KS dress from 2014 new year collection with VP. What purse would you use?
> 
> View attachment 2491626




Omg that dress is gorgeous!!!!
You look stunning.

I would go for a pinkish beige Chanel flapbag I think.


----------



## bougainvillier

mularice said:


> Omg that dress is gorgeous!!!!
> You look stunning.
> 
> I would go for a pinkish beige Chanel flapbag I think.




Thank you! 

Hmm I don't think I have an exact one like that  I do have a beige Chanel but it's more on the camel side. Maybe the pink camellia woc will do. Lol. But maybe I need something black and rose gold?


----------



## mularice

bougainvillier said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Hmm I don't think I have an exact one like that  I do have a beige Chanel but it's more on the camel side. Maybe the pink camellia woc will do. Lol. But maybe I need something black and rose gold?




Could we see the pink camellia woc?

Rose gold would be nice. Personally I would stay on the lighter brighter end of the spectrum because it's V Day and meant to be spring so keep it bright and light


----------



## bougainvillier

mularice said:


> Could we see the pink camellia woc?
> 
> Rose gold would be nice. Personally I would stay on the lighter brighter end of the spectrum because it's V Day and meant to be spring so keep it bright and light




This? It's a very sharp pink...


----------



## bougainvillier

bougainvillier said:


> This? It's a very sharp pink...
> 
> View attachment 2491773




Pic was not showing


----------



## mularice

bougainvillier said:


> Pic was not showing



Maybe more of a coral/blush pink?

Like how your avy comes up?


----------



## bougainvillier

mularice said:


> Maybe more of a coral/blush pink?
> 
> Like how your avy comes up?



That is the same bag. It looks very shocking pink in the picture I just added because of the flash  You think this in the RG look good?

http://www.katespade.com/glitter-bu...e=UNS#start=107&cgid=ks-sale-handbags-wallets


----------



## bougainvillier

mularice said:


> Maybe more of a coral/blush pink?
> 
> Like how your avy comes up?



I also like this http://www.katespade.com/all-that-g...wallets#start=5&cgid=ks-sale-handbags-wallets

Wish it does not have the prints on it


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

^^ Lovely


----------



## mularice

bougainvillier said:


> That is the same bag. It looks very shocking pink in the picture I just added because of the flash  You think this in the RG look good?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.katespade.com/glitter-bu...e=UNS#start=107&cgid=ks-sale-handbags-wallets




Love this! It would go perfectly I think!

I do like the other one too.. Can we justify both for different occasions?! Lol


----------



## Christchrist

bougainvillier said:


> By now you probably think I'm a Kate Spade maniac. And I probably do have more KS dresses than my CLs.
> 
> My idea for the Vday this year. KS dress from 2014 new year collection with VP. What purse would you use?
> 
> View attachment 2491626




This is just adorable


----------



## bougainvillier

Christchrist said:


> This is just adorable



Thank you CC!


----------



## wobertow

bougainvillier said:


> By now you probably think I'm a Kate Spade maniac. And I probably do have more KS dresses than my CLs.
> 
> My idea for the Vday this year. KS dress from 2014 new year collection with VP. What purse would you use?
> 
> View attachment 2491626




Love it!


----------



## bougainvillier

wobertow said:


> Love it!




Thank you


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

I have posted this on another thread but here it is.  A dress by a Japanese designer Citrus Notes, coat by Max Mara and Yolanda 120 Python Cosmo.


----------



## mularice

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I have posted this on another thread but here it is.  A dress by a Japanese designer Citrus Notes, coat by Max Mara and Yolanda 120 Python Cosmo.




Stunning!!!


----------



## cts900

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I have posted this on another thread but here it is.  A dress by a Japanese designer Citrus Notes, coat by Max Mara and Yolanda 120 Python Cosmo.



This look is breathtaking.  



bougainvillier said:


> By now you probably think I'm a Kate Spade maniac. And I probably do have more KS dresses than my CLs.
> 
> My idea for the Vday this year. KS dress from 2014 new year collection with VP. What purse would you use?
> 
> View attachment 2491626



I like the bag you chose and I adore that you are a KS girl.  She makes such classic feminine dresses.  You look so lovely. 



Tivo said:


> Ladies I need your honest opinion on this outfit. I purchased a fuzzy purple cape today to wear over a floral dress with purple colors in the design. I'm not sure if I look like a muppet. What do you think? I don't want to go in public looking crazy. Lol
> 
> View attachment 2489309
> View attachment 2489310
> View attachment 2489311
> 
> 
> And the dress without the cape...
> 
> View attachment 2489313
> View attachment 2489314
> View attachment 2489315



Definitely NOT crazy.  I like the contrasting texture.  So pretty and whimsical. 



mularice said:


> Had a little Chinese New Year dinner party with family friends etc.
> 
> Zara leopard print collar top
> Zara asymmetric skort
> Royal red suede Miss Clichy 140
> 
> View attachment 2486572



The pop is color is FAB.  You look all kinds of hot.


----------



## cts900

It's a rare rainy SoCal week so went with a wool Boden "Kate" dress and my trusty old-school Bruges (who have never, ever failed me!).


----------



## bougainvillier

cts900 said:


> This look is breathtaking.
> 
> 
> 
> I like the bag you chose and I adore that you are a KS girl.  She makes such classic feminine dresses.  You look so lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely NOT crazy.  I like the contrasting texture.  So pretty and whimsical.
> 
> 
> 
> The pop is color is FAB.  You look all kinds of hot.



Thank you *cts*. You are very kind and making me blushing


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

mularice said:


> Stunning!!!



Thank you mularice 



cts900 said:


> This look is breathtaking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the bag you chose and I adore that you are a KS girl.  She makes such classic feminine dresses.  You look so lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely NOT crazy.  I like the contrasting texture.  So pretty and whimsical.
> 
> 
> 
> The pop is color is FAB.  You look all kinds of hot.



Too kind cts900


----------



## Doglover1610

cts900 said:


> It's a rare rainy SoCal week so went with a wool Boden "Kate" dress and my trusty old-school Bruges (who have never, ever failed me!).





Too cute!


----------



## LolasCloset

cts900 said:


> It's a rare rainy SoCal week so went with a wool Boden "Kate" dress and my trusty old-school Bruges (who have never, ever failed me!).



Nice!  Love the dress!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

cts900 said:


> It's a rare rainy SoCal week so went with a wool Boden "Kate" dress and my trusty old-school Bruges (who have never, ever failed me!).


Sweet \(^^)/


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I have posted this on another thread but here it is.  A dress by a Japanese designer Citrus Notes, coat by Max Mara and Yolanda 120 Python Cosmo.




There my gorgeous girl


----------



## Christchrist

cts900 said:


> It's a rare rainy SoCal week so went with a wool Boden "Kate" dress and my trusty old-school Bruges (who have never, ever failed me!).




Very cute cts


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> There my gorgeous girl


Thank you CC!!!  Love you!!!


----------



## evanescent

cts900 said:


> It's a rare rainy SoCal week so went with a wool Boden "Kate" dress and my trusty old-school Bruges (who have never, ever failed me!).



Always love your style cts!!



HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I have posted this on another thread but here it is.  A dress by a Japanese designer Citrus Notes, coat by Max Mara and Yolanda 120 Python Cosmo.



Hotness!!  I love the cosmo python skin so much. I wish I'd gotten them in Yolandas than Lady Peep. They look fantastic on you!! 



bougainvillier said:


> By now you probably think I'm a Kate Spade maniac. And I probably do have more KS dresses than my CLs.
> 
> My idea for the Vday this year. KS dress from 2014 new year collection with VP. What purse would you use?
> 
> View attachment 2491626



So adorable! This outfit with your Chanel is perfection


----------



## cts900

evanescent said:


> Always love your style cts!!



Thank you so much, sweetie!



Christchrist said:


> Very cute cts



Thanks, hot stuff!



HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Sweet \(^^)/



I appreciate that .  



LolasCloset said:


> Nice!  Love the dress!



Thank you!  It's one of my very favorites for "wintery" weather.



Doglover1610 said:


> Too cute!



Thanks, hun!  How are you????


----------



## bougainvillier

cts900 said:


> It's a rare rainy SoCal week so went with a wool Boden "Kate" dress and my trusty old-school Bruges (who have never, ever failed me!).




Love the paring! Elegant!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

My new dress - Roland Mouret Myrtha 
Christian Louboutin Pigalle Plato 140


----------



## mularice

CEC.LV4eva said:


> My new dress - Roland Mouret Myrtha
> 
> Christian Louboutin Pigalle Plato 140
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2494355
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2494356




You look absolutely amazing. Stunning. I have no words.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

evanescent said:


> Always love your style cts!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hotness!!  I love the cosmo python skin so much. I wish I'd gotten them in Yolandas than Lady Peep. They look fantastic on you!!
> 
> 
> 
> So adorable! This outfit with your Chanel is perfection


Dear evanescent

I have them in Lady Peep too and the color is very different.  Lady Peep is more silver where the Yolanda is like gun-metal.  I never was sure about Yolandas in general thinking they kind of look a bit boring from certain angles, but I think I have fallen in love with them this time around.  Very comfortable.

I love the Lady Peep version too, so you should enjoy them.  When it comes to sexiness, LP wins hands down!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

CEC.LV4eva said:


> My new dress - Roland Mouret Myrtha
> Christian Louboutin Pigalle Plato 140
> 
> View attachment 2494355
> 
> 
> View attachment 2494356


Beautiful!!!


----------



## LolasCloset

CEC.LV4eva said:


> My new dress - Roland Mouret Myrtha
> Christian Louboutin Pigalle Plato 140
> 
> View attachment 2494355
> 
> 
> View attachment 2494356



Absolutely gorgeous! The colour and cut of that dress is stunning, especially with the PPs.


----------



## bougainvillier

CEC.LV4eva said:


> My new dress - Roland Mouret Myrtha
> 
> Christian Louboutin Pigalle Plato 140
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2494355
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2494356




Simply perfection!!!! I love that dress!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

mularice said:


> You look absolutely amazing. Stunning. I have no words.





HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Beautiful!!!





LolasCloset said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! The colour and cut of that dress is stunning, especially with the PPs.





bougainvillier said:


> Simply perfection!!!! I love that dress!



Thanks ladies for all the kind words! I'm feeling really stressed out with my work environment these days, so I need to bust out a colorful dress to cheer up lol, retail therapy fixes everything - almost


----------



## mularice

H&M blouse
Zara lace hem skirt
Zara necklace
Croc clutch
Décolleté 868


----------



## Echoes

mularice said:


> H&M blouse
> Zara lace hem skirt
> Zara necklace
> Croc clutch
> Décolleté 868


----------



## cts900

bougainvillier said:


> Love the paring! Elegant!!!



You are too kind!  Thank you!



CEC.LV4eva said:


> My new dress - Roland Mouret Myrtha
> Christian Louboutin Pigalle Plato 140
> 
> View attachment 2494355
> 
> 
> View attachment 2494356



My goodness gracious.  Stunning!


----------



## cts900

mularice said:


> View attachment 2494987
> 
> 
> H&M blouse
> Zara lace hem skirt
> Zara necklace
> Croc clutch
> Décolleté 868



Dying over that skirt!


----------



## Christchrist

CEC.LV4eva said:


> My new dress - Roland Mouret Myrtha
> 
> Christian Louboutin Pigalle Plato 140
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2494355
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2494356




Flawless girl! Flawless


----------



## Christchrist

mularice said:


> View attachment 2494987
> 
> 
> H&M blouse
> Zara lace hem skirt
> Zara necklace
> Croc clutch
> Décolleté 868




Looking good mul


----------



## mularice

Echoes said:


>




Haha thanks!


----------



## mularice

cts900 said:


> Dying over that skirt!




It went in the sale! It was super cheap (even though I bought it full price). I need to get it tailored, it's a little big on me now.


----------



## mularice

Christchrist said:


> Looking good mul




Thanks CC!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

mularice said:


> View attachment 2494987
> 
> 
> H&M blouse
> Zara lace hem skirt
> Zara necklace
> Croc clutch
> Décolleté 868


Edgy and Sexy!!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

cts900 said:


> My goodness gracious.  Stunning!



Thanks CTS! Haven't talked to you in a while, hope things are well! 



Christchrist said:


> Flawless girl! Flawless



Thank you CC! You are too kind 



mularice said:


> View attachment 2494987
> 
> 
> H&M blouse
> Zara lace hem skirt
> Zara necklace
> Croc clutch
> Décolleté 868



Always love your outfits, and this one's no exception!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

A very casual outfit compared to my previous one... lol

Helmut Lang Sonar wool cardigan/jacket
Club Monaco T and tank tops
H&M faux suede leggings
Christian Louboutin Bootylili


----------



## anniethecat

mularice said:


> View attachment 2494987
> 
> 
> H&M blouse
> Zara lace hem skirt
> Zara necklace
> Croc clutch
> Décolleté 868




Love this! Lace and feathers you have the best skirts!!!


----------



## anniethecat

CEC.LV4eva said:


> A very casual outfit compared to my previous one... lol
> 
> 
> 
> Helmut Lang Sonar wool cardigan/jacket
> 
> Club Monaco T and tank tops
> 
> H&M faux suede leggings
> 
> Christian Louboutin Bootylili
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2495516




Great outfit!


----------



## Christchrist

CEC.LV4eva said:


> A very casual outfit compared to my previous one... lol
> 
> 
> 
> Helmut Lang Sonar wool cardigan/jacket
> 
> Club Monaco T and tank tops
> 
> H&M faux suede leggings
> 
> Christian Louboutin Bootylili
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2495516




Very vice. My lounge wear consists of a robe now. Hahah ahhh pregnancy


----------



## Kayapo97

mularice said:


> View attachment 2494987
> 
> 
> H&M blouse
> Zara lace hem skirt
> Zara necklace
> Croc clutch
> Décolleté 868


wow, very hot look!


----------



## Nolia

mularice said:


> View attachment 2494987
> 
> 
> H&M blouse
> Zara lace hem skirt
> Zara necklace
> Croc clutch
> Décolleté 868



Such a polished look! I love it!! 



CEC.LV4eva said:


> A very casual outfit compared to my previous one... lol
> 
> Helmut Lang Sonar wool cardigan/jacket
> Club Monaco T and tank tops
> H&M faux suede leggings
> Christian Louboutin Bootylili
> 
> View attachment 2495516



The booties look great in a casual look!! Also, I saw your pic with the PPs a few pages ago, I find them really hard to dress down. =/ Any suggestions?


----------



## Tivo

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I have posted this on another thread but here it is.  A dress by a Japanese designer Citrus Notes, coat by Max Mara and Yolanda 120 Python Cosmo.


My gosh Helen you are so chic! Loving your style. Flawless!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Tivo said:


> My gosh Helen you are so chic! Loving your style. Flawless!


Tivo, you are giving me too much compliments that its cracking me up.
Thank you!!!


----------



## Elsie87

CEC.LV4eva said:


> A very casual outfit compared to my previous one... lol
> 
> Helmut Lang Sonar wool cardigan/jacket
> Club Monaco T and tank tops
> H&M faux suede leggings
> Christian Louboutin Bootylili
> 
> View attachment 2495516


 
Long time no see! Looking good as always


----------



## bougainvillier

CEC.LV4eva said:


> A very casual outfit compared to my previous one... lol
> 
> Helmut Lang Sonar wool cardigan/jacket
> Club Monaco T and tank tops
> H&M faux suede leggings
> Christian Louboutin Bootylili
> 
> View attachment 2495516



Love this C!


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

I was a guest at a Tea Party Bridal Shower wearing:

C Wonder leopard silk shirt
Boutique black tulle skirt
White House Black Market bow belt
CL New Piaf 85 in Fuxia Lizard


----------



## Christchrist

Ladyintheshoe said:


> I was a guest at a Tea Party Bridal Shower wearing:
> 
> C Wonder leopard silk shirt
> Boutique black tulle skirt
> White House Black Market bow belt
> CL New Piaf 85 in Fuxia Lizard
> 
> View attachment 2496536
> View attachment 2496538




How cute is this. Love the shoe color.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Ladyintheshoe said:


> I was a guest at a Tea Party Bridal Shower wearing:
> 
> C Wonder leopard silk shirt
> Boutique black tulle skirt
> White House Black Market bow belt
> CL New Piaf 85 in Fuxia Lizard
> 
> View attachment 2496536
> View attachment 2496538


So pretty!!!


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

C. Wonder lace blouse
KTR Collection pencil skirt
Corneille 100


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

Christchrist said:


> How cute is this. Love the shoe color.




Thanks so much CC!!


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> So pretty!!!




Thanks Helen! Love all of your looks!


----------



## bougainvillier

Ladyintheshoe said:


> C. Wonder lace blouse
> KTR Collection pencil skirt
> Corneille 100
> 
> View attachment 2496864
> View attachment 2496865




Sexy chic! Love this


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

bougainvillier said:


> Love this C!



Thanks again 



Elsie87 said:


> Long time no see! Looking good as always



Elsie, where have you been?!?! Thanks, it's so good to see you back 



anniethecat said:


> Great outfit!



Thank you Annie! 



Christchrist said:


> Very vice. My lounge wear consists of a robe now. Hahah ahhh pregnancy



Oh congrats! I didn't know you got pregnant! How many weeks are you now? Hopefully your feet aren't too swollen... but no worries, you'll be back rockin' in those heels in no time 



Nolia said:


> The booties look great in a casual look!! Also, I saw your pic with the PPs a few pages ago, I find them really hard to dress down. =/ Any suggestions?



Thanks again Nolia! Hmm... I can see you wearing them to a nice dinner? It doesn't need to be too fancy your outfit, but just more formal will do. I'd go for something like skinny black jeans/trousers, nice peach/pink silk top, some blingy rose gold jewelry, and rock those heels


----------



## mularice

anniethecat said:


> Love this! Lace and feathers you have the best skirts!!!


Aww thank you! I love textures so I always try and find interesting fabrics!



Kayapo97 said:


> wow, very hot look!


Oh gosh, thank you!



Nolia said:


> Such a polished look! I love it!!


I appreciate the kind words!



HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Edgy and Sexy!!!!


Thank you! Compliments from someone with great style like you is always so great!



CEC.LV4eva said:


> Always love your outfits, and this one's no exception!


Thank you so much CEC!

Really means a lot getting compliments from all you gorgeous ladies!


----------



## Christchrist

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Thanks again
> 
> 
> 
> Elsie, where have you been?!?! Thanks, it's so good to see you back
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Annie!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh congrats! I didn't know you got pregnant! How many weeks are you now? Hopefully your feet aren't too swollen... but no worries, you'll be back rockin' in those heels in no time
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again Nolia! Hmm... I can see you wearing them to a nice dinner? It doesn't need to be too fancy your outfit, but just more formal will do. I'd go for something like skinny black jeans/trousers, nice peach/pink silk top, some blingy rose gold jewelry, and rock those heels




22 weeks. I'm a little swollen. No shoes for me for a while ha


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Christchrist said:


> 22 weeks. I'm a little swollen. No shoes for me for a while ha



half way there


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

bougainvillier said:


> Sexy chic! Love this




Thanks so much! &#128536;


----------



## mularice

Casual for Costco today. Wow my life is exciting.

McQueen scarf
Isabel Marant for H&M sweatshirt
Zara jeans
Chanel medallion tote
Décolleté 868


----------



## bougainvillier

Not a full outfit shot but wearing these today with tuxedo pants and sweatshirt 

Love Me!


----------



## bougainvillier

mularice said:


> View attachment 2497704
> 
> 
> Casual for Costco today. Wow my life is exciting.
> 
> McQueen scarf
> Isabel Marant for H&M sweatshirt
> Zara jeans
> Chanel medallion tote
> Décolleté 868




I love that you pair your decolettes with so many different types of outfits! So cute


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

mularice said:


> View attachment 2497704
> 
> 
> Casual for Costco today. Wow my life is exciting.
> 
> McQueen scarf
> Isabel Marant for H&M sweatshirt
> Zara jeans
> Chanel medallion tote
> Décolleté 868


OOOOoo I love this ensemble!  White/grey/black with a great scarf and handbag!  Awesome!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bougainvillier said:


> Not a full outfit shot but wearing these today with tuxedo pants and sweatshirt
> 
> Love Me!
> 
> View attachment 2497718


Chic!!!  Very sharp and chic!!!


----------



## Christchrist

bougainvillier said:


> Not a full outfit shot but wearing these today with tuxedo pants and sweatshirt
> 
> Love Me!
> 
> View attachment 2497718




I'm searching for these in 120. Ha. Love them


----------



## Christchrist

mularice said:


> View attachment 2497704
> 
> 
> Casual for Costco today. Wow my life is exciting.
> 
> McQueen scarf
> Isabel Marant for H&M sweatshirt
> Zara jeans
> Chanel medallion tote
> Décolleté 868




Adorable as always girl.  Love the Costco outfit.


----------



## bougainvillier

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Chic!!!  Very sharp and chic!!!



Thank you dear 



Christchrist said:


> I'm searching for these in 120. Ha. Love them



Thanks CC. Helen here has all 4 pairs I think (black and nude, 120mm and 100mm)


----------



## evanescent

bougainvillier said:


> Not a full outfit shot but wearing these today with tuxedo pants and sweatshirt
> 
> Love Me!
> 
> View attachment 2497718



They look fab on you! Still kicking myself for not getting these.



mularice said:


> View attachment 2497704
> 
> 
> Casual for Costco today. Wow my life is exciting.
> 
> McQueen scarf
> Isabel Marant for H&M sweatshirt
> Zara jeans
> Chanel medallion tote
> Décolleté 868



Great outfit!



Ladyintheshoe said:


> I was a guest at a Tea Party Bridal Shower wearing:
> 
> C Wonder leopard silk shirt
> Boutique black tulle skirt
> White House Black Market bow belt
> CL New Piaf 85 in Fuxia Lizard
> 
> View attachment 2496536
> View attachment 2496538



Super cute!



CEC.LV4eva said:


> A very casual outfit compared to my previous one... lol
> 
> Helmut Lang Sonar wool cardigan/jacket
> Club Monaco T and tank tops
> H&M faux suede leggings
> Christian Louboutin Bootylili
> 
> View attachment 2495516





CEC.LV4eva said:


> My new dress - Roland Mouret Myrtha
> Christian Louboutin Pigalle Plato 140
> 
> View attachment 2494355
> 
> 
> View attachment 2494356



LOVE how you can do both classy and casual so effortlessly!


----------



## mularice

bougainvillier said:


> Not a full outfit shot but wearing these today with tuxedo pants and sweatshirt
> 
> Love Me!
> 
> View attachment 2497718



I wish I had got these too! I really wanted the 100mm in like ANY colour lol I'd even have taken the 85 too.



bougainvillier said:


> I love that you pair your decolettes with so many different types of outfits! So cute



Weirdly these are my least favourite shoes but they just go with everything because they are my only black court shoe, everything else is colour or peep toe. I keep saying I want black patent spiked pigalle 100 but I haven't got them yet.



HelenOfTroy45 said:


> OOOOoo I love this ensemble!  White/grey/black with a great scarf and handbag!  Awesome!!!


Thanks HoT! These are the only colours I really wear lol I'm such a lazy dresser.



Christchrist said:


> Adorable as always girl.  Love the Costco outfit.


Thanks CC  I love Costco haha



evanescent said:


> Great outfit!



Thank you! I know it's very boring lol


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bougainvillier said:


> Thank you dear
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks CC. Helen here has all 4 pairs I think (black and nude, 120mm and 100mm)


I know... I am BAD BAD BAD!!!!!


----------



## bougainvillier

mularice said:


> I wish I had got these too! I really wanted the 100mm in like ANY colour lol I'd even have taken the 85 too.



Thank you. They are amazingly comfy for me as well  I tried to get 120mm but they were so hard to find in my size.  And there is nothing wrong of favoring one pair. LOL I love the Decolette 868 as well!



evanescent said:


> They look fab on you! Still kicking myself for not getting these.



Thank you hon! I wish I had got the nude as well. They are so cute, a little tuxedo on my feet


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

evanescent said:


> They look fab on you! Still kicking myself for not getting these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE how you can do both classy and casual so effortlessly!




Thanks love!! &#128522;


----------



## stilly

bougainvillier said:


> Not a full outfit shot but wearing these today with tuxedo pants and sweatshirt
> 
> Love Me!
> 
> View attachment 2497718




They look so cute on you!!!
Love them!!!


----------



## bougainvillier

stilly said:


> They look so cute on you!!!
> Love them!!!




Thank you hun!!


----------



## cts900

mularice said:


> View attachment 2497704
> 
> 
> Casual for Costco today. Wow my life is exciting.
> 
> McQueen scarf
> Isabel Marant for H&M sweatshirt
> Zara jeans
> Chanel medallion tote
> Décolleté 868



That is my life, too and I do not look even close to as adorable as you do!



CEC.LV4eva said:


> A very casual outfit compared to my previous one... lol
> 
> Helmut Lang Sonar wool cardigan/jacket
> Club Monaco T and tank tops
> H&M faux suede leggings
> Christian Louboutin Bootylili
> 
> View attachment 2495516



PERFECTION!  So nice to see you so often!


----------



## Prada_Princess

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I have posted this on another thread but here it is.  A dress by a Japanese designer Citrus Notes, coat by Max Mara and Yolanda 120 Python Cosmo.



All of this is beautiful!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Prada_Princess said:


> All of this is beautiful!


Thank you Prada_Princess


----------



## samina

mularice said:


> View attachment 2497704
> 
> 
> Casual for Costco today. Wow my life is exciting.
> 
> McQueen scarf
> Isabel Marant for H&M sweatshirt
> Zara jeans
> Chanel medallion tote
> Décolleté 868



Cute outfit! Are your décolleté 100/110mm? Mine feel soo high n sit in a box


----------



## bougainvillier

Christchrist said:


> I'm searching for these in 120. Ha. Love them



CC!!!

Check your inbox


----------



## mularice

samina said:


> Cute outfit! Are your décolleté 100/110mm? Mine feel soo high n sit in a box




They are 100 and yeah the pitch feels killer. I wear these for short amounts of time. They look great but hurt so much. No pain no gain!


----------



## rock_girl

mularice said:


> Casual for Costco today. Wow my life is exciting.
> 
> McQueen scarf
> Isabel Marant for H&M sweatshirt
> Zara jeans
> Chanel medallion tote
> Décolleté 868




Thanks for the cold weather white denim pairing!  Will have to give it a try...

A few questions about your Décolleté 868...
How do they size?
Do you have the Décolleté 545 (or happen to know how they compare in sizing to the 868)?

Thanks!!


----------



## mularice

rock_girl said:


> Thanks for the cold weather white denim pairing!  Will have to give it a try...
> 
> A few questions about your Décolleté 868...
> How do they size?
> Do you have the Décolleté 545 (or happen to know how they compare in sizing to the 868)?
> 
> Thanks!!



I love white denim! And winter white is so chic imo!

My Décolleté 868 fit 0.5 size up from my TTS. I don't have the 554 but I can list my sizes for you.

So I take Décolleté 868 in Jazz Calf in EU 37
My VP's are all 36.5
Piggie 100 is 36.5 but Piggie 120 is 36
Maggies and Miss Clichy are 36.5
Bianca is 36

My SA were talking about the sizing yesterday and he said most people find the toe box quite tight and therefore the Jazz calf doesn't stretch much as well because people just can't wear them enough.


----------



## samina

mularice said:


> They are 100 and yeah the pitch feels killer. I wear these for short amounts of time. They look great but hurt so much. No pain no gain!



These were my first ever CL I sized up in 38 so they feel like it's has a higher heel should have gone 0.5 up (37.5) they are killer so can't wear them for long either. Look amazing on you!


----------



## mularice

samina said:


> These were my first ever CL I sized up in 38 so they feel like it's has a higher heel should have gone 0.5 up (37.5) they are killer so can't wear them for long either. Look amazing on you!




They were also my first pair of CLs. I wish I had looked around a bit more before getting them but I was just so excited! I sized up 0.5 and they fit good in the front but I still need a heel grip in the back.


----------



## Christchrist

bougainvillier said:


> CC!!!
> 
> Check your inbox




Got it. Thank you


----------



## bougainvillier

Stay sharp when it was storming outside yesterday. My beloved Rolando in emerald croco and KS dress in Fiji green. Bad lightening but thank you for letting me share!


----------



## mularice

Super sick right now but have my Dad's birthday tomorrow. I bought this new outfit from H&M after seeing it in their look book.

H&M midi skirt in crinkle fabric (love that it has pockets!)
H&M strapless body
H&M oversized boyfriend jacket in bouclé fabric with metallic thread
Metallic belt (random)
Décolleté (again)


----------



## mularice

bougainvillier said:


> Stay sharp when it was storming outside yesterday. My beloved Rolando in emerald croco and KS dress in Fiji green. Bad lightening but thank you for letting me share!




You look lovely! I love that dress! The colour is beautiful!


----------



## bougainvillier

mularice said:


> You look lovely! I love that dress! The colour is beautiful!




Thank you. You look amazing as always. I love that midi dress!!!


----------



## mularice

bougainvillier said:


> Thank you. You look amazing as always. I love that midi dress!!!





MrsHVal said:


> Love your dress



Thank you ladies!

It's actually a skirt with a body underneath  I love the textured fabric though. Because I always wear black, grey, white etc I tend to favour more textures. Pretty good price too, I think it was like £25 for the skirt.


----------



## Christchrist

bougainvillier said:


> Stay sharp when it was storming outside yesterday. My beloved Rolando in emerald croco and KS dress in Fiji green. Bad lightening but thank you for letting me share!




Love that color croc


----------



## LolasCloset

mularice said:


> View attachment 2503884
> 
> 
> Super sick right now but have my Dad's birthday tomorrow. I bought this new outfit from H&M after seeing it in their look book.
> 
> H&M midi skirt in crinkle fabric (love that it has pockets!)
> H&M strapless body
> H&M oversized boyfriend jacket in bouclé fabric with metallic thread
> Metallic belt (random)
> Décolleté (again)


I ADORE that skirt! So much so, that I am going to go have a look for it tomorrow. Please say you got it recently! Also, on a related "I love your style" note, I checked out asos for a leather jacket like you mentioned. I didn't buy the same one you got, but *did* still wind up with a sweet new leather jacket


----------



## mularice

LolasCloset said:


> I ADORE that skirt! So much so, that I am going to go have a look for it tomorrow. Please say you got it recently! Also, on a related "I love your style" note, I checked out asos for a leather jacket like you mentioned. I didn't buy the same one you got, but *did* still wind up with a sweet new leather jacket



Yes it just arrived. It's apparently sold out in stores. I bought mine online.

http://www.hm.com/gb/product/23088?article=23088-A

Comes in black and a nude colour 

Oh yay!!! I actually just bought another real leather jacket from H&M. It's really good quality actually and I managed to get it for £75 with some online codes.


----------



## LolasCloset

mularice said:


> Yes it just arrived. It's apparently sold out in stores. I bought mine online.
> 
> http://www.hm.com/gb/product/23088?article=23088-A
> 
> Comes in black and a nude colour
> 
> Oh yay!!! I actually just bought another real leather jacket from H&M. It's really good quality actually and I managed to get it for £75 with some online codes.


Yahoooo! I just got the skirt in both colors . Fingers crossed it looks half as good on me as it does on you! Also, got it a few £s cheaper with some promo codes I found. Thanks for the tip, lady!


----------



## mularice

LolasCloset said:


> Yahoooo! I just got the skirt in both colors . Fingers crossed it looks half as good on me as it does on you! Also, got it a few £s cheaper with some promo codes I found. Thanks for the tip, lady!




No problem! I have a serious H&M problem! I'm sure it'll look even better on you!


----------



## Echoes

LolasCloset said:


> Yahoooo! .



That's what I said when I saw your Avatar whatever those are.


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

bougainvillier said:


> Stay sharp when it was storming outside yesterday. My beloved Rolando in emerald croco and KS dress in Fiji green. Bad lightening but thank you for letting me share!




Beautiful dress!


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

mularice said:


> View attachment 2503884
> 
> 
> Super sick right now but have my Dad's birthday tomorrow. I bought this new outfit from H&M after seeing it in their look book.
> 
> H&M midi skirt in crinkle fabric (love that it has pockets!)
> H&M strapless body
> H&M oversized boyfriend jacket in bouclé fabric with metallic thread
> Metallic belt (random)
> Décolleté (again)




Love this look! &#128525;


----------



## Nolia

mularice said:


> View attachment 2503884
> 
> 
> Super sick right now but have my Dad's birthday tomorrow. I bought this new outfit from H&M after seeing it in their look book.
> 
> H&M midi skirt in crinkle fabric (love that it has pockets!)
> H&M strapless body
> H&M oversized boyfriend jacket in bouclé fabric with metallic thread
> Metallic belt (random)
> Décolleté (again)



Love it!!


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

Valentine's Day was lowkey this year bc of all of the snow/ice that hit the east coast this week. 




Cynthia Rowley jacket
Banana Republic peplum top
J. Crew ponte pants
J. Crew black enamel and rhinestone bow necklace
MK watch
Madame Mouse 120 in Rouge Lipstick 
&#128536;


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Ladyintheshoe said:


> Valentine's Day was lowkey this year bc of all of the snow/ice that hit the east coast this week.
> 
> View attachment 2504985
> 
> 
> Cynthia Rowley jacket
> Banana Republic peplum top
> J. Crew ponte pants
> J. Crew black enamel and rhinestone now necklace
> MK watch
> Madame Mouse 120 in Rouge Lipstick
> &#128536;


FUN!!!  You wear it well girl!!!


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> FUN!!!  You wear it well girl!!!


Thanks so much Helen!! &#55357;&#56858;


----------



## akillian24

Ladyintheshoe said:


> Valentine's Day was lowkey this year bc of all of the snow/ice that hit the east coast this week.
> 
> View attachment 2504985
> 
> 
> Cynthia Rowley jacket
> Banana Republic peplum top
> J. Crew ponte pants
> J. Crew black enamel and rhinestone bow necklace
> MK watch
> Madame Mouse 120 in Rouge Lipstick
> &#128536;



These are such fun VDay shoe! I really quite like them against black stockings as well!


----------



## akillian24

bougainvillier said:


> Stay sharp when it was storming outside yesterday. My beloved Rolando in emerald croco and KS dress in Fiji green. Bad lightening but thank you for letting me share!



These were the very first CL's I tried on.. years ago. I adore they way they look. All I remember of them now though is how my feet felt like they were being tortured in them. I love-love yours!


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

akillian24 said:


> These are such fun VDay shoe! I really quite like them against black stockings as well!




Why thank you akillian!! &#128513;


----------



## stilly

Ladyintheshoe said:


> Valentine's Day was lowkey this year bc of all of the snow/ice that hit the east coast this week.
> 
> View attachment 2504985
> 
> 
> Cynthia Rowley jacket
> Banana Republic peplum top
> J. Crew ponte pants
> J. Crew black enamel and rhinestone bow necklace
> MK watch
> Madame Mouse 120 in Rouge Lipstick
> &#128536;





The Madame Mouses look so cute on you!!!


----------



## akillian24

Corazon So Kates for VDay dinner with DH. The dress wasn't fully zipped (HL dress zipping is a 2-person task for me) so it's a little loose up top in this pic.


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

stilly said:


> The Madame Mouses look so cute on you!!!




Thanks Stilly!! &#128513;


----------



## bougainvillier

akillian24 said:


> Corazon So Kates for VDay dinner with DH. The dress wasn't fully zipped (HL dress zipping is a 2-person task for me) so it's a little loose up top in this pic.




Stunning dress! You look gorgeous


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

akillian24 said:


> Corazon So Kates for VDay dinner with DH. The dress wasn't fully zipped (HL dress zipping is a 2-person task for me) so it's a little loose up top in this pic.


You are SOOOO BEAUTIFUL akillian24


----------



## LolasCloset

akillian24 said:


> Corazon So Kates for VDay dinner with DH. The dress wasn't fully zipped (HL dress zipping is a 2-person task for me) so it's a little loose up top in this pic.


WOWZA! You look absolutely fantastic!


----------



## evanescent

akillian24 said:


> Corazon So Kates for VDay dinner with DH. The dress wasn't fully zipped (HL dress zipping is a 2-person task for me) so it's a little loose up top in this pic.



Beautiful!! Hope you had an awesome dinner! 



mularice said:


> View attachment 2503884
> 
> 
> Super sick right now but have my Dad's birthday tomorrow. I bought this new outfit from H&M after seeing it in their look book.
> 
> H&M midi skirt in crinkle fabric (love that it has pockets!)
> H&M strapless body
> H&M oversized boyfriend jacket in bouclé fabric with metallic thread
> Metallic belt (random)
> Décolleté (again)



Yet another hit! Love love love this skirt. I'm going to drop by my local H&M to see if they have it in! Thanks for the inspiration 



bougainvillier said:


> Stay sharp when it was storming outside yesterday. My beloved Rolando in emerald croco and KS dress in Fiji green. Bad lightening but thank you for letting me share!



Stunning! Those emerald croc is out of this world. Love the KS dress too!


----------



## Christchrist

akillian24 said:


> Corazon So Kates for VDay dinner with DH. The dress wasn't fully zipped (HL dress zipping is a 2-person task for me) so it's a little loose up top in this pic.




Looking good girl


----------



## Nolia

akillian24 said:


> Corazon So Kates for VDay dinner with DH. The dress wasn't fully zipped (HL dress zipping is a 2-person task for me) so it's a little loose up top in this pic.



Hellooooooooooooooooooooo nurse!!


----------



## bougainvillier

akillian24 said:


> These were the very first CL's I tried on.. years ago. I adore they way they look. All I remember of them now though is how my feet felt like they were being tortured in them. I love-love yours!



Thank you and I know exactly. For long I have dreaded Rolandos because ladies here say it's a nightmare. Till I saw these, I just had to have them. I actually find them okay. I went up one whole size (but I would be okay with 0.5 up), and put heel grips in. I have narrowish toes, maybe that's why they are tolerable. My best was wearing them to a party for 6 hours. Alcohol definitely helped but my toes were numb the next day LOL


----------



## bougainvillier

evanescent said:


> Stunning! Those emerald croc is out of this world. Love the KS dress too!



Thanks


----------



## j1505

bougainvillier said:


> By now you probably think I'm a Kate Spade maniac. And I probably do have more KS dresses than my CLs.
> 
> My idea for the Vday this year. KS dress from 2014 new year collection with VP. What purse would you use?
> 
> View attachment 2491626


 
Wow!  whats the color on those CLs?  They look gorgeous!


----------



## bougainvillier

j1505 said:


> Wow!  whats the color on those CLs?  They look gorgeous!




Thanks. They are nude patent VP


----------



## s2kgurl

Quick mod shot in the work bathroom lol. 

Resillissima booties with Forever 21 leggings, & top & jacket from Nordstroms









Thanks for letting me share


----------



## mojo92

s2kgurl said:


> Quick mod shot in the work bathroom lol.
> 
> Resillissima booties with Forever 21 leggings, & top & jacket from Nordstroms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share




Great outfit! I love this style of CL, kind of bummed I missed these-I love how they look like pumps with fishnet ankle socks! You rock them well!


----------



## wobertow

s2kgurl said:


> Quick mod shot in the work bathroom lol.
> 
> Resillissima booties with Forever 21 leggings, & top & jacket from Nordstroms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share




Gorgeous!


----------



## s2kgurl

mojo92 said:


> Great outfit! I love this style of CL, kind of bummed I missed these-I love how they look like pumps with fishnet ankle socks! You rock them well!



Thank you mojo92  I would have been on the same boat as you if my hubby didn't find them for me when they sold out. Luckily he had a SA do some digging & was able to find 1 last pair in the entire company of NM!  
Ha, it's funny you say that b/c a co worker asked me earlier if I was wearing Daffs with fishnet stockings hehe. One thing I must say, these booties are way more comfy than Daffs IMO. I tried some Daffs on a few months ago & I was ready to take them off after 2 mins when walking around in them on the showroom floor. 

Thanks again


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

s2kgurl said:


> Quick mod shot in the work bathroom lol.
> 
> Resillissima booties with Forever 21 leggings, & top & jacket from Nordstroms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



omg I love your hair!!! That's awesome, I have a passion for anything purple


----------



## Elsie87

s2kgurl said:


> Quick mod shot in the work bathroom lol.
> 
> Resillissima booties with Forever 21 leggings, & top & jacket from Nordstroms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


 
Cool outfit!


----------



## mularice

.


----------



## mularice

Finally found an oversized boyfriend coat jacket that doesn't look ridiculous on me!

Oversized jacket H&M
Textured knit swear Zara
Leather skater skirt Topshop
Croc clutch
Décolleté 868


----------



## Nolia

s2kgurl said:


> Quick mod shot in the work bathroom lol.
> 
> Resillissima booties with Forever 21 leggings, & top & jacket from Nordstroms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



I also love your hair!!


----------



## wobertow

My Nat Geo pump and my cheapo clothes&#128513;




Shirt- Hollister
Jeans- aeropostale lola jeggings
Necklace- lucky brand
Shoes- nat geo pump 85mm gray flannel&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

mularice said:


> View attachment 2511004
> 
> 
> Finally found an oversized boyfriend coat jacket that doesn't look ridiculous on me!
> 
> Oversized jacket H&M
> Textured knit swear Zara
> Leather skater skirt Topshop
> Croc clutch
> Décolleté 868



Cute!


----------



## wobertow

mularice said:


> View attachment 2511004
> 
> 
> Finally found an oversized boyfriend coat jacket that doesn't look ridiculous on me!
> 
> Oversized jacket H&M
> Textured knit swear Zara
> Leather skater skirt Topshop
> Croc clutch
> Décolleté 868





Love your style!!!


----------



## mularice

wobertow said:


> Love your style!!!



Thank you so much


----------



## akillian24

bougainvillier said:


> Stunning dress! You look gorgeous



Thank you so very much!



HelenOfTroy45 said:


> You are SOOOO BEAUTIFUL akillian24



Awe... Thanks love. 



LolasCloset said:


> WOWZA! You look absolutely fantastic! :



Thank you! It's a full on workout getting into those dresses. 



evanescent said:


> Beautiful!! Hope you had an awesome dinner!



We did, it was lovely, thank you! I hope you had a wonderful VDay as well.


----------



## akillian24

wobertow said:


> My Nat Geo pump and my cheapo clothes&#128513;
> View attachment 2512793
> View attachment 2512794
> 
> 
> Shirt- Hollister
> Jeans- aeropostale lola jeggings
> Necklace- lucky brand
> Shoes- nat geo pump 85mm gray flannel&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;



I adore this look so very much!


----------



## akillian24

Christchrist said:


> Looking good girl



Thanks!! I hope you are well Christchrist! 



Nolia said:


> Hellooooooooooooooooooooo nurse!!



Ha, Ha! Why yes.. I totally could pull that off. I need a hat. Ha!  Thanks


----------



## wobertow

akillian24 said:


> I adore this look so very much!




&#128536;&#128536; thanks akillian24!


----------



## wobertow

akillian24 said:


> Corazon So Kates for VDay dinner with DH. The dress wasn't fully zipped (HL dress zipping is a 2-person task for me) so it's a little loose up top in this pic.




Wow!! Hotness!&#128521;


----------



## Christchrist

akillian24 said:


> Thanks!! I hope you are well Christchrist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, Ha! Why yes.. I totally could pull that off. I need a hat. Ha!  Thanks




Thank you girl. I'm doing much better


----------



## wobertow

Another pairing of my cheapo clothes with louboutin &#128521;&#128521;







Crochet top fr nordstrom rack
Hollister tank top
American eagle jeggings
And my
Melissa wedge bootie (came in the mail yesterday and made me sooo happy&#128525;&#128525;&#128525


----------



## LolasCloset

wobertow said:


> Another pairing of my cheapo clothes with louboutin &#128521;&#128521;
> 
> View attachment 2517148
> View attachment 2517149
> View attachment 2517160
> View attachment 2517161
> 
> 
> Crochet top fr nordstrom rack
> Hollister tank top
> American eagle jeggings
> And my
> Melissa wedge bootie (came in the mail yesterday and made me sooo happy&#128525;&#128525;&#128525


Maybe cheapo, but I love your pairings here and with the geo! Casually awesome, I say.


----------



## wobertow

LolasCloset said:


> Maybe cheapo, but I love your pairings here and with the geo! Casually awesome, I say.




Thanks Lolascloset! You're a sweetie!&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Wore my Black Jazz Calf Corneille 100 with a Blumarine dress and Celine Nano Luggage out for dinner tonight.  I love Corneille that I have so many variations!!!


----------



## anniethecat

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Wore my Black Jazz Calf Corneille 100 with a Blumarine dress and Celine Nano Luggage out for dinner tonight.  I love Corneille that I have so many variations!!!




Love this Helen! That dress is so pretty. I never knew there were so many different color ways of the Corneille.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

anniethecat said:


> Love this Helen! That dress is so pretty. I never knew there were so many different color ways of the Corneille.


Thank you annie for the kind compliment.

I am nuts about Corneille.  I have them in black jazz calf, nude jazz calf, black patent, nude patent, pivoine kid, satin/chantilly lace, satin/chantilly lace/jet black strass.

I am officially NUTS!!!


----------



## bougainvillier

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Wore my Black Jazz Calf Corneille 100 with a Blumarine dress and Celine Nano Luggage out for dinner tonight.  I love Corneille that I have so many variations!!!



You look stunning as always, love! Those gams! So sexy! I love Corneille as well. They are so elegant and different.


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Wore my Black Jazz Calf Corneille 100 with a Blumarine dress and Celine Nano Luggage out for dinner tonight.  I love Corneille that I have so many variations!!!




Looking amazing birthday girl


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bougainvillier said:


> You look stunning as always, love! Those gams! So sexy! I love Corneille as well. They are so elegant and different.



Thank you bougainvillier!!!  I love the Corneille.  The cut is TDF.  Thank you for the compliments!!!



Christchrist said:


> Looking amazing birthday girl


Thank you CC!!!


----------



## Tivo

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Wore my Black Jazz Calf Corneille 100 with a Blumarine dress and Celine Nano Luggage out for dinner tonight.  I love Corneille that I have so many variations!!!


Wow! You are gorgeous Helen! Love that dress and the shoes are perfectly styled to your look!


----------



## Kayapo97

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Wore my Black Jazz Calf Corneille 100 with a Blumarine dress and Celine Nano Luggage out for dinner tonight.  I love Corneille that I have so many variations!!!


Very classic look, stunning!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Tivo said:


> Wow! You are gorgeous Helen! Love that dress and the shoes are perfectly styled to your look!


Thank you Tivo!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Kayapo97 said:


> Very classic look, stunning!


Thank you Kayapo.  I did my best coz it was my Bday dinner hehehe!!!  Getting older UGH!!!


----------



## wobertow

akillian24 said:


> I adore this look so very much!



Thanks akillian24!!


----------



## wobertow

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Wore my Black Jazz Calf Corneille 100 with a Blumarine dress and Celine Nano Luggage out for dinner tonight.  I love Corneille that I have so many variations!!!




You look lovely,m as usual!!


----------



## Kayapo97

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Thank you Kayapo.  I did my best coz it was my Bday dinner hehehe!!!  Getting older UGH!!!


Congrats on your birthday I hope you had a smashing time.


Unfortunately getting older comes to all of us, but I don't think you have anything to worry about - you look fab.


----------



## Spaceflocke

It was my hubbies 50th birthday yesterday 

Love Me 100 Louboutin in nude
Vera von Garrel London dress in black
Celine Cape in black 
Louis Vuitton Kusama bag


----------



## Christchrist

Spaceflocke said:


> It was my hubbies 50th birthday yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> Love Me 100 Louboutin in nude
> 
> Vera von Garrel London dress in black
> 
> Celine Cape in black
> 
> Louis Vuitton Kusama bag




Very cute


----------



## galadrielle

Spaceflocke said:


> It was my hubbies 50th birthday yesterday
> 
> Love Me 100 Louboutin in nude
> Vera von Garrel London dress in black
> Celine Cape in black
> Louis Vuitton Kusama bag


Very pretty and elegant indeed!


----------



## Spaceflocke

Christchrist said:


> Very cute



Thank you


----------



## bougainvillier

Spaceflocke said:


> It was my hubbies 50th birthday yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> Love Me 100 Louboutin in nude
> 
> Vera von Garrel London dress in black
> 
> Celine Cape in black
> 
> Louis Vuitton Kusama bag




Love your outfit! Stunning


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

wobertow said:


> You look lovely,m as usual!!


Thank you so much!!! XO!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Spaceflocke said:


> It was my hubbies 50th birthday yesterday
> 
> Love Me 100 Louboutin in nude
> Vera von Garrel London dress in black
> Celine Cape in black
> Louis Vuitton Kusama bag



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## anniethecat

Spaceflocke said:


> It was my hubbies 50th birthday yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> Love Me 100 Louboutin in nude
> 
> Vera von Garrel London dress in black
> 
> Celine Cape in black
> 
> Louis Vuitton Kusama bag




Very pretty!


----------



## stilly

Spaceflocke said:


> It was my hubbies 50th birthday yesterday
> 
> Love Me 100 Louboutin in nude
> Vera von Garrel London dress in black
> Celine Cape in black
> Louis Vuitton Kusama bag




The Love Me's look gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## Spaceflocke

Thank you


----------



## Spaceflocke

Thank you everybody have a Great Weekend - tmw will be the Party haven't Decided what Model for tmw.... Will keep you posted


----------



## legaldiva

Gray/navy Cobra Filo
Brooks Bros blue button down
Black pencil skirt
Tinley Road vegan leather peplum top


----------



## legaldiva

Everyone looks so cute that I was inspired to share. Great outfit inspiration here, ladies!!


----------



## Christchrist

legaldiva said:


> View attachment 2523924
> View attachment 2523925
> 
> 
> Gray/navy Cobra Filo
> Brooks Bros blue button down
> Black pencil skirt
> Tinley Road vegan leather peplum top




You're a hottie girl


----------



## Tivo

legaldiva said:


> View attachment 2523924
> View attachment 2523925
> 
> 
> Gray/navy Cobra Filo
> Brooks Bros blue button down
> Black pencil skirt
> Tinley Road vegan leather peplum top


Oh honey, WERQ! You look great!


----------



## Echoes

Wow LD, You're not at all what I expected.


----------



## legaldiva

Tivo said:


> Oh honey, WERQ! You look great!




Thanks!


----------



## legaldiva

Christchrist said:


> You're a hottie girl




Thank you!


----------



## evanescent

Spaceflocke said:


> It was my hubbies 50th birthday yesterday
> 
> Love Me 100 Louboutin in nude
> Vera von Garrel London dress in black
> Celine Cape in black
> Louis Vuitton Kusama bag



Gorgeous! Glad to see another German TPF'er! 



HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Wore my Black Jazz Calf Corneille 100 with a Blumarine dress and Celine Nano Luggage out for dinner tonight.  I love Corneille that I have so many variations!!!



Helen you look stunning! Love the Corneilles on you. Happy belated birthday! Hope you have a fabulous year ahead (preferably with lots of new CLs!  )



wobertow said:


> Another pairing of my cheapo clothes with louboutin &#128521;&#128521;
> 
> View attachment 2517148
> View attachment 2517149
> View attachment 2517160
> View attachment 2517161
> 
> 
> Crochet top fr nordstrom rack
> Hollister tank top
> American eagle jeggings
> And my
> Melissa wedge bootie (came in the mail yesterday and made me sooo happy&#128525;&#128525;&#128525



Great casual outfit!


----------



## MegsVC

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Thank you annie for the kind compliment.
> 
> I am nuts about Corneille.  I have them in black jazz calf, nude jazz calf, black patent, nude patent, pivoine kid, satin/chantilly lace, satin/chantilly lace/jet black strass.
> 
> I am officially NUTS!!!



I want to see pictures of your chantilly lace and black strass corneilles!!! 
Where do you find all your corneilles? I've been looking for the pigalle 100 or the Corneille 100s as a work shoe, and can't find either of them anywhere...


----------



## bougainvillier

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Thank you bougainvillier!!!  I love the Corneille.  The cut is TDF.  Thank you for the compliments!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you CC!!!




What size are you in Corneille by the way? Same as P100?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bougainvillier said:


> What size are you in Corneille by the way? Same as P100?


My P100 is size 37 and my Corneille are the same


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

MegsVC said:


> I want to see pictures of your chantilly lace and black strass corneilles!!!
> Where do you find all your corneilles? I've been looking for the pigalle 100 or the Corneille 100s as a work shoe, and can't find either of them anywhere...


I haven't taken any pics yet so please wait.  They are absolutely gorgeous!!!  I bought most of my Corneille at the Tokyo boutique, but my black and nude patent are from Horatio.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Spaceflocke said:


> It was my hubbies 50th birthday yesterday
> 
> Love Me 100 Louboutin in nude
> Vera von Garrel London dress in black
> Celine Cape in black
> Louis Vuitton Kusama bag



Hope you two had a great time going out, you look fabulous!!! I love the Love Me with the Celine jacket here!!! 



HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Wore my Black Jazz Calf Corneille 100 with a Blumarine dress and Celine Nano Luggage out for dinner tonight.  I love Corneille that I have so many variations!!!



Helen you are gorgeous, no matter what you wear!! 



Ladyintheshoe said:


> Valentine's Day was lowkey this year bc of all of the snow/ice that hit the east coast this week.
> 
> View attachment 2504985
> 
> 
> Cynthia Rowley jacket
> Banana Republic peplum top
> J. Crew ponte pants
> J. Crew black enamel and rhinestone bow necklace
> MK watch
> Madame Mouse 120 in Rouge Lipstick
> &#128536;



Love the contrast and pop of red with this outfit!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Hope you two had a great time going out, you look fabulous!!! I love the Love Me with the Celine jacket here!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Helen you are gorgeous, no matter what you wear!!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the contrast and pop of red with this outfit!


CEC so kind.  Thank you!  So do you!!!!


----------



## bougainvillier

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> My P100 is size 37 and my Corneille are the same




Thank you hun!!!


----------



## mularice

Just trying out a new skirt for an outfit for a friends birthday coming up this week.

Leather biker jacket
Black tee
Zara sequin skirt (new)
Décolleté 868


----------



## MegsVC

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I haven't taken any pics yet so please wait.  They are absolutely gorgeous!!!  I bought most of my Corneille at the Tokyo boutique, but my black and nude patent are from Horatio.



Whenever you get a chance I'd love to see them! I've never seen the corneilles in that colour way and I bet they're just stunning!! 
Do you size the same as Pigalle 100's in them? 
And have you tried the new Pigalle 100's? I know there's a slight change to them, but I'm wondering if the fit has changed at all?


----------



## Kayapo97

mularice said:


> View attachment 2528397
> View attachment 2528401
> 
> 
> Just trying out a new skirt for an outfit for a friends birthday coming up this week.
> 
> Leather biker jacket
> Black tee
> Zara sequin skirt (new)
> Décolleté 868


Great outfit, love the skirt!


----------



## wobertow

mularice said:


> View attachment 2528397
> View attachment 2528401
> 
> 
> Just trying out a new skirt for an outfit for a friends birthday coming up this week.
> 
> Leather biker jacket
> Black tee
> Zara sequin skirt (new)
> Décolleté 868




Love the skirt and the clutch!!!&#128525;


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

MegsVC said:


> Whenever you get a chance I'd love to see them! I've never seen the corneilles in that colour way and I bet they're just stunning!!
> Do you size the same as Pigalle 100's in them?
> And have you tried the new Pigalle 100's? I know there's a slight change to them, but I'm wondering if the fit has changed at all?


My Pigalle 100 and Corneille are the same size and I have tried on the new cut Pigalle 100 and the sizing is the same.  The only thing about the new cut Pigalle 100 is that they are tighter in the toe-box because the cut is deeper making it harder for them to stretch out. (No I have not bought them!!!)

As for the new Pigalle 120s, I had to size a full size up when I tried them.  No I hate them and have not bought them!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

MegsVC said:


> Whenever you get a chance I'd love to see them! I've never seen the corneilles in that colour way and I bet they're just stunning!!
> Do you size the same as Pigalle 100's in them?
> And have you tried the new Pigalle 100's? I know there's a slight change to them, but I'm wondering if the fit has changed at all?



This is for you MegsVC
*CORNEILLE 100 SATIN/LACE CHANTILLY/STRASS - PINK 310/BLACK*

The photos do not do justice for how beautiful this pair is.  The black jet strass just sparkles like crazy.  Absolutely phoenomenall!!!


----------



## Chanieish

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> This is for you MegsVC
> *CORNEILLE 100 SATIN/LACE CHANTILLY/STRASS - PINK 310/BLACK*
> 
> The photos do not do justice for how beautiful this pair is.  The black jet strass just sparkles like crazy.  Absolutely phoenomenall!!!



Oh myyyyy!!!

Corneilles are my favorite shape and oh so comfy! I never knew they came out with a lace and crystal version. You look stunning in them and they are unbelievably beautiful!!! Thanks for sharing HoT!


----------



## MegsVC

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> This is for you MegsVC
> *CORNEILLE 100 SATIN/LACE CHANTILLY/STRASS - PINK 310/BLACK*
> 
> The photos do not do justice for how beautiful this pair is.  The black jet strass just sparkles like crazy.  Absolutely phoenomenall!!!



Wow!!! 
These are un real!! I am in love!!  

Thank you SO much for the detailed pictures, they are so stunning! 
I am having major shoe envy right now, this is such a fabulous, special pair! 
And your legs are totally made for Louboutins, I don't think there is a pair that wouldn't look totally stunning on you, you need to go be his leg muse haha. 

And thanks for the sizing advice too, I was trying to find Pigalle 100s, but your corneilles and the changes to  the Pigalle have started to sway me.. 
I can't decide if the changes to the 100 are subtle enough for me to still like them.. I haven't seen the new ones in person so I'm fairly undecided.. 
I really wanted a So Kate, but since I'm new to the world of wearing heels to work (moving up from scrubs to heels, woohoo!) I figured I should get a lower 'work horse' shoe so I'll for sure get a lot of wear out of them. 
Now the real challenge is actually finding them.. I wanted to buy Canadian to save on the damn duties, but I can't even find them in the states.. 
Who knew a classic black low heeled shoe would be so damn hard to find..


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Chanieish said:


> Oh myyyyy!!!
> 
> Corneilles are my favorite shape and oh so comfy! I never knew they came out with a lace and crystal version. You look stunning in them and they are unbelievably beautiful!!! Thanks for sharing HoT!



Thank you Chanieish!  This pair is certainly one of my most favorites!  She is a BEAUTY!!!  Comfy too!!!



MegsVC said:


> Wow!!!
> These are un real!! I am in love!!
> 
> Thank you SO much for the detailed pictures, they are so stunning!
> I am having major shoe envy right now, this is such a fabulous, special pair!
> And your legs are totally made for Louboutins, I don't think there is a pair that wouldn't look totally stunning on you, you need to go be his leg muse haha.
> 
> And thanks for the sizing advice too, I was trying to find Pigalle 100s, but your corneilles and the changes to  the Pigalle have started to sway me..
> I can't decide if the changes to the 100 are subtle enough for me to still like them.. I haven't seen the new ones in person so I'm fairly undecided..
> I really wanted a So Kate, but since I'm new to the world of wearing heels to work (moving up from scrubs to heels, woohoo!) I figured I should get a lower 'work horse' shoe so I'll for sure get a lot of wear out of them.
> Now the real challenge is actually finding them.. I wanted to buy Canadian to save on the damn duties, but I can't even find them in the states..
> Who knew a classic black low heeled shoe would be so damn hard to find..



MegsVC

I think I bought these babies back in 2010.  My feet are not slender fyi.  They err slightly on the wider side so if you have slender feet, you might be able to size down by half from the P100s.  I am a US 6.5 and my P100s are a 37.  LP, VP are 36.5 and old cut P120s and So Kates in exotics, suede and kid are 36, but patent SKs are 36.5 FYI.

As for P100, the model change is not as significant as the P120s.  I have to move up to a 37 for the new P120 which I have no intentions of buying mind you, but when I tried on the new cut P100 the size was the same from the old cut.  Its a minor change.  Slightly higher on the side compared to previous seasons.

Thank you for complimenting my legs.  I never work out, but maybe wearing heels all the time helps haha!!!  Good luck finding your workhorse shoes.  You might want to go for the P100 instead of the Corneille since the Corneille has very dainty heels which can get stuck into cracks and get ruined.  Good luck!!!  XOXO!!!


----------



## anniethecat

mularice said:


> View attachment 2528397
> View attachment 2528401
> 
> 
> Just trying out a new skirt for an outfit for a friends birthday coming up this week.
> 
> Leather biker jacket
> Black tee
> Zara sequin skirt (new)
> Décolleté 868




Once again another great skirt!!! Love the whole outfit.


----------



## anniethecat

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> This is for you MegsVC
> 
> *CORNEILLE 100 SATIN/LACE CHANTILLY/STRASS - PINK 310/BLACK*
> 
> 
> 
> The photos do not do justice for how beautiful this pair is.  The black jet strass just sparkles like crazy.  Absolutely phoenomenall!!!




Beautiful!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

anniethecat said:


> Beautiful!


They are!!!  I am in Lluuurrvvveeee!!!!!


----------



## mularice

anniethecat said:


> Once again another great skirt!!! Love the whole outfit.





Kayapo97 said:


> Great outfit, love the skirt!





wobertow said:


> Love the skirt and the clutch!!!&#128525;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app



Thanks ladies  I'm a sucker for a sequin/beaded skirt!


----------



## akillian24

Nude 120 (old cut, sigh), Robert Rodriguez dress (from RTR) in Vegas.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

akillian24 said:


> Nude 120 (old cut, sigh), Robert Rodriguez dress (from RTR) in Vegas.


Looking HOT, akillian24!!!  Love the whole combo and your legs!!!  YUM!!!


----------



## bougainvillier

akillian24 said:


> Nude 120 (old cut, sigh), Robert Rodriguez dress (from RTR) in Vegas.




Such a perfect nude for you!!!


----------



## Christchrist

akillian24 said:


> Nude 120 (old cut, sigh), Robert Rodriguez dress (from RTR) in Vegas.




You look amazing girl


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> This is for you MegsVC
> *CORNEILLE 100 SATIN/LACE CHANTILLY/STRASS - PINK 310/BLACK*
> 
> The photos do not do justice for how beautiful this pair is.  The black jet strass just sparkles like crazy.  Absolutely phoenomenall!!!



AMAZING! Love the chantilly lace!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

CEC.LV4eva said:


> AMAZING! Love the chantilly lace!!!


Thank you CEC!!!  I love her!!!  More like obsessed hahaha!!!


----------



## evanescent

akillian24 said:


> Nude 120 (old cut, sigh), Robert Rodriguez dress (from RTR) in Vegas.



Super hot!



HelenOfTroy45 said:


> This is for you MegsVC
> *CORNEILLE 100 SATIN/LACE CHANTILLY/STRASS - PINK 310/BLACK*
> 
> The photos do not do justice for how beautiful this pair is.  The black jet strass just sparkles like crazy.  Absolutely phoenomenall!!!



Oh my goodness Helen, they are TO DIE FOR!


----------



## wobertow

akillian24 said:


> Nude 120 (old cut, sigh), Robert Rodriguez dress (from RTR) in Vegas.




You look gorgeous, as always!&#128536;


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## phiphi

Spaceflocke said:


> It was my hubbies 50th birthday yesterday
> 
> Love Me 100 Louboutin in nude
> Vera von Garrel London dress in black
> Celine Cape in black
> Louis Vuitton Kusama bag



beautiful! i love the love me! they are gorgeous.



wobertow said:


> My Nat Geo pump and my cheapo clothes&#128513;
> View attachment 2512793
> View attachment 2512794
> 
> 
> Shirt- Hollister
> Jeans- aeropostale lola jeggings
> Necklace- lucky brand
> Shoes- nat geo pump 85mm gray flannel&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;



adore the geos, and your mix of high and low! xo



HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Wore my Black Jazz Calf Corneille 100 with a Blumarine dress and Celine Nano Luggage out for dinner tonight.  I love Corneille that I have so many variations!!!



stunning!



s2kgurl said:


> Quick mod shot in the work bathroom lol.
> 
> Resillissima booties with Forever 21 leggings, & top & jacket from Nordstroms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



super fierce look and love your hair! 



Ladyintheshoe said:


> Valentine's Day was lowkey this year bc of all of the snow/ice that hit the east coast this week.
> 
> View attachment 2504985
> 
> 
> Cynthia Rowley jacket
> Banana Republic peplum top
> J. Crew ponte pants
> J. Crew black enamel and rhinestone bow necklace
> MK watch
> Madame Mouse 120 in Rouge Lipstick
> &#128536;



adorable! hope you had a great date night!



bougainvillier said:


> Stay sharp when it was storming outside yesterday. My beloved Rolando in emerald croco and KS dress in Fiji green. Bad lightening but thank you for letting me share!



this always takes my breath away!


----------



## phiphi

akillian24 said:


> Nude 120 (old cut, sigh), Robert Rodriguez dress (from RTR) in Vegas.



you look amazing!! hope vegas was a lot of fun!


----------



## phiphi

cts900 said:


> It's a rare rainy SoCal week so went with a wool Boden "Kate" dress and my trusty old-school Bruges (who have never, ever failed me!).



you know i love me some cts style  you look smashing hun!


----------



## Kayapo97

akillian24 said:


> Nude 120 (old cut, sigh), Robert Rodriguez dress (from RTR) in Vegas.





Looking good girl!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> This is for you MegsVC
> *CORNEILLE 100 SATIN/LACE CHANTILLY/STRASS - PINK 310/BLACK*
> 
> The photos do not do justice for how beautiful this pair is.  The black jet strass just sparkles like crazy.  Absolutely phoenomenall!!!



OH my goodnesss!!!! I'm in love!!!


----------



## cts900

phiphi said:


> you know i love me some cts style  you look smashing hun!



What a treat!!!!! I have missed you so, sweet phi! Thank you for the kind compliment.  Many hugs and kisses!!!! 



akillian24 said:


> Nude 120 (old cut, sigh), Robert Rodriguez dress (from RTR) in Vegas.



This is incredibly sexy. Hooooot....



mularice said:


> View attachment 2528397
> View attachment 2528401
> 
> 
> Just trying out a new skirt for an outfit for a friends birthday coming up this week.
> 
> Leather biker jacket
> Black tee
> Zara sequin skirt (new)
> Décolleté 868



Love the sparkle and the TDF accessories.



legaldiva said:


> View attachment 2523924
> View attachment 2523925
> 
> 
> Gray/navy Cobra Filo
> Brooks Bros blue button down
> Black pencil skirt
> Tinley Road vegan leather peplum top



I am going nuts over the vegan leather peplum.  You look AHHHH-mazing!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Doing more traveling all the time, at Fairmont Château Laurier, wearing my nude So Kate with a burgundy/pink lace dress:


----------



## Christchrist

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Doing more traveling all the time, at Fairmont Château Laurier, wearing my nude So Kate with a burgundy/pink lace dress:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2543779




They look great on u


----------



## wobertow

Finally taking my louboutins out! 
Another one of my cheapo clothes-louboutin pairing 

Nat geo pump 
Chanel Paris Biaritz tote 
Express shirt
American eagle leggings
Forever 21 cardigan





Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

CEC.LV4eva said:


> AMAZING! Love the chantilly lace!!!


This baby is gorgeous isn't she?  Definitely never letting her go!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

evanescent said:


> Super hot!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness Helen, they are TO DIE FOR!


They are definitely one of my most favorite pairs!  The lace is gorgy but with the jet black strass, it is TDF!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Lavenderduckiez said:


> OH my goodnesss!!!! I'm in love!!!


ME TOO !!! Hehehe


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Doing more traveling all the time, at Fairmont Château Laurier, wearing my nude So Kate with a burgundy/pink lace dress:
> 
> View attachment 2543779


CEC, You are looking GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

wobertow said:


> Finally taking my louboutins out!
> Another one of my cheapo clothes-louboutin pairing
> 
> Nat geo pump
> Chanel Paris Biaritz tote
> Express shirt
> American eagle leggings
> Forever 21 cardigan
> 
> View attachment 2543915
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


I love this pairing.  The bag and shoes will upgrade the whole entire look!!!


----------



## wobertow

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I love this pairing.  The bag and shoes will upgrade the whole entire look!!!




Thanks dear&#128536;&#128536;&#128536; 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## samina

wobertow said:


> Finally taking my louboutins out!
> Another one of my cheapo clothes-louboutin pairing
> 
> Nat geo pump
> Chanel Paris Biaritz tote
> Express shirt
> American eagle leggings
> Forever 21 cardigan
> 
> View attachment 2543915
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app




Love this look !!


----------



## samina

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Doing more traveling all the time, at Fairmont Château Laurier, wearing my nude So Kate with a burgundy/pink lace dress:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2543779




Perfect nude heels!!


----------



## wobertow

samina said:


> Love this look !!



Thanks Samina!!!


----------



## stilly

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Doing more traveling all the time, at Fairmont Château Laurier, wearing my nude So Kate with a burgundy/pink lace dress:
> 
> View attachment 2543779




You look amazing in that dress and So Kates *CEC*!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

stilly said:


> You look amazing in that dress and So Kates *CEC*!!!





samina said:


> Perfect nude heels!!





HelenOfTroy45 said:


> CEC, You are looking GORGEOUS!!!





Christchrist said:


> They look great on u



Thank you all very much ladies!!!


----------



## cts900

wobertow said:


> Finally taking my louboutins out!
> Another one of my cheapo clothes-louboutin pairing
> 
> Nat geo pump
> Chanel Paris Biaritz tote
> Express shirt
> American eagle leggings
> Forever 21 cardigan
> 
> View attachment 2543915
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app



You look adorable.  I really like this head to toe!



CEC.LV4eva said:


> Doing more traveling all the time, at Fairmont Château Laurier, wearing my nude So Kate with a burgundy/pink lace dress:
> 
> View attachment 2543779



This is sooooo pretty!!!!!  Love the nude paired with the nude feel of the pink beneath your lace.


----------



## cts900

Wore my navy Simples with a navy H&M dress, black cardi, and black belt for a meeting I was very anxious about at work.  The CLs helped ease my anxiety!


----------



## LolasCloset

cts900 said:


> Wore my navy Simples with a navy H&M dress, black cardi, and black belt for a meeting I was very anxious about at work.  The CLs helped ease my anxiety!


I love the look. Very polished


----------



## Nolia

cts900 said:


> Wore my navy Simples with a navy H&M dress, black cardi, and black belt for a meeting I was very anxious about at work.  The CLs helped ease my anxiety!



You look gorgeoues, cts!! I'm a sucker for dark colours.


----------



## DebbiNC

cts900 said:


> Wore my navy Simples with a navy H&M dress, black cardi, and black belt for a meeting I was very anxious about at work.  The CLs helped ease my anxiety!




No doubt you were the best dressed and most confident person in the room!


----------



## cts900

DebbiNC said:


> No doubt you were the best dressed and most confident person in the room!



That is such a wonderful compliment!  Thannk you .



Nolia said:


> You look gorgeoues, cts!! I'm a sucker for dark colours.



I usually avoid "black and blue" but the belt changed my mind.  Thanks, hun!!!!



LolasCloset said:


> I love the look. Very polished



You are so sweet.  I really appreciate that.


----------



## lolitablue

Flowers and stripes and then the classic Black/Red Tip VPs!! I am getting shocked stares from some!! Hey, flowers and stripes are a good combo!!


----------



## Kalos

lolitablue said:


> Flowers and stripes and then the classic Black/Red Tip VPs!! I am getting shocked stares from some!! Hey, flowers and stripes are a good combo!!




I love this outfit! Loving the CLs too, I'm desperately searching for a red tip pair with a heel that's less than 120mm.


----------



## lolitablue

Kalos said:


> I love this outfit! Loving the CLs too, I'm desperately searching for a red tip pair with a heel that's less than 120mm.



That is the best combo ever!! I was lucky!! That red tip brings them out, right? 

Hope you find yours!


----------



## cts900

lolitablue said:


> Flowers and stripes and then the classic Black/Red Tip VPs!! I am getting shocked stares from some!! Hey, flowers and stripes are a good combo!!



I always love a smart pattern mix.  It is such a treat to see you in here--especially looking this _amazing_!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

lolitablue said:


> Flowers and stripes and then the classic Black/Red Tip VPs!! I am getting shocked stares from some!! Hey, flowers and stripes are a good combo!!



Cute outfit! I like it


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

cts900 said:


> Wore my navy Simples with a navy H&M dress, black cardi, and black belt for a meeting I was very anxious about at work.  The CLs helped ease my anxiety!



Looking smart!! How was the meeting??! Hope it went well after


----------



## lolitablue

cts900 said:


> I always love a smart pattern mix.  It is such a treat to see you in here--especially looking this _amazing_!



I am glad to be here! Thank you your sweet comment, dear!!


----------



## cts900

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Looking smart!! How was the meeting??! Hope it went well after



Thanks, sweetie!  It went SO much better than I expected.  The shoes boosted my confidence level .  Thank you for asking!


----------



## mularice

Croc textured sweatshirt - H&M
Skort - Zara
Leather biker jacket - H&M
Bag - Chanel
CL Decolletté 868


----------



## samina

cts900 said:


> Wore my navy Simples with a navy H&M dress, black cardi, and black belt for a meeting I was very anxious about at work.  The CLs helped ease my anxiety!




Love this look on you!


----------



## cts900

samina said:


> Love this look on you!



Thank you so much, dear! 



mularice said:


> View attachment 2561337
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0
> Croc textured sweatshirt - H&M
> Skort - Zara
> Leather biker jacket - H&M
> Bag - Chanel
> CL Decolletté 868



You are forever original and always chic.


----------



## evanescent

It's finally warm enough for bare legs!!!  I wore my electric blue Declics the whole of last week.

The first outfit was for a BBQ at a friend's place, the second outfit for lunch at my in-laws', and the third was an outfit I wore to my husband's grandma's 85th birthday.


----------



## LolasCloset

evanescent said:


> It's finally warm enough for bare legs!!!  I wore my electric blue Declics the whole of last week.
> 
> The first outfit was for a BBQ at a friend's place, the second outfit for lunch at my in-laws', and the third was an outfit I wore to my husband's grandma's 85th birthday.


I love it all! You and your shoes + outfit choices look awesome!


----------



## Nolia

mularice said:


> View attachment 2561337
> 
> 
> Croc textured sweatshirt - H&M
> Skort - Zara
> Leather biker jacket - H&M
> Bag - Chanel
> CL Decolletté 868





evanescent said:


> It's finally warm enough for bare legs!!!  I wore my electric blue Declics the whole of last week.
> 
> The first outfit was for a BBQ at a friend's place, the second outfit for lunch at my in-laws', and the third was an outfit I wore to my husband's grandma's 85th birthday.



Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!!! Spring is finally here because I see sexxxxxxxxxy legs!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

evanescent said:


> It's finally warm enough for bare legs!!!  I wore my electric blue Declics the whole of last week.
> 
> The first outfit was for a BBQ at a friend's place, the second outfit for lunch at my in-laws', and the third was an outfit I wore to my husband's grandma's 85th birthday.



THe outfits are beautiful!


----------



## PlainnJaine

My new nude Bianca's 140


----------



## bougainvillier

PlainnJaine said:


> My new nude Bianca's 140
> View attachment 2564572



Looking great!


----------



## Christchrist

PlainnJaine said:


> My new nude Bianca's 140
> View attachment 2564572




Very nice. Love this color combination


----------



## Texlatina

Trying different outfits on for fun today. Leopard pony No Prive 120mm, Bebe skirt/necklace, F21 top


----------



## cts900

Texlatina said:


> Trying different outfits on for fun today. Leopard pony No Prive 120mm, Bebe skirt/necklace, F21 top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2568720



You look utterly fab and your nails are TDF!



PlainnJaine said:


> My new nude Bianca's 140
> View attachment 2564572



I think this is flat out beautiful.  This is how I wish I looked!!!!  Love the colors. 



evanescent said:


> It's finally warm enough for bare legs!!!  I wore my electric blue Declics the whole of last week.
> 
> The first outfit was for a BBQ at a friend's place, the second outfit for lunch at my in-laws', and the third was an outfit I wore to my husband's grandma's 85th birthday.



Could you be any more chic?!  Loving all three looks and especially the bday party skirt.  Lovely.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Chinese silk dress
Chinese silk/cashmere shawl
CL So Kate Satin Bouquet


----------



## hhl4vr

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Chinese silk dress
> Chinese silk/cashmere shawl
> CL So Kate Satin Bouquet
> 
> View attachment 2570154


 
You look great, the shawl and Cl are a perfect match together.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

hhl4vr said:


> You look great, the shawl and Cl are a perfect match together.



Thank you  Yeah that's what I thought too. Didn't know how to wear each item on its own, until I thought of wearing them together lol

Here's another outfit, wearing a silk/wool BCBG dress and patent black So Kate:


----------



## bougainvillier

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Chinese silk dress
> 
> Chinese silk/cashmere shawl
> 
> CL So Kate Satin Bouquet
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2570154




Oh C this is my dream outfit with the bouquet. You model it like a pro! Beautiful!!! Love everything in that pic!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

bougainvillier said:


> Oh C this is my dream outfit with the bouquet. You model it like a pro! Beautiful!!! Love everything in that pic!!!



Thanks S!! I finally got home to take a few pix of this outfit that I was thinking of all this time. I'm glad it looks okay, cuz sometimes I envision an outfit but doesn't look right when I actually wear it lol


----------



## ssl2013

mularice said:


> View attachment 2488770
> View attachment 2488771
> 
> 
> Sorry my room has horrible lighting. I've noticed that although I used to find the décolleté uncomfortable they are now my go to shoes.
> 
> New sweatpants with biker knee and leather detail - Zara
> White tee - Monki
> Leather biker jacket
> Décolletté 868 black jazz (again)




Awesome looking along with the pants !!


----------



## mularice

ssl2013 said:


> Awesome looking along with the pants !!




Thank you!!


----------



## mularice

Boyfriend fit white tee
Leather jacket
Ripped jeans
Chanel bag, aviators and watch
Alexander McQueen scarf on bag
Décolleté 868


----------



## stilly

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Thank you  Yeah that's what I thought too. Didn't know how to wear each item on its own, until I thought of wearing them together lol
> 
> Here's another outfit, wearing a silk/wool BCBG dress and patent black So Kate:
> 
> View attachment 2570653





Love the dress and SK's *CEC*!!!


----------



## stilly

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Chinese silk dress
> Chinese silk/cashmere shawl
> CL So Kate Satin Bouquet
> 
> View attachment 2570154




Those So Kate's are amazing!!!
Love the outfit *CEC*!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

stilly said:


> Love the dress and SK's *CEC*!!!





stilly said:


> Those So Kate's are amazing!!!
> Love the outfit *CEC*!!!



Thanks Stilly, your words mean a lot to me!!!


----------



## summer2815

mularice said:


> View attachment 2572430
> 
> 
> Boyfriend fit white tee
> Leather jacket
> Ripped jeans
> Chanel bag, aviators and watch
> Alexander McQueen scarf on bag
> Décolleté 868



Is that the ASOS BF t-shirt?

How do you find the sizing?  Never ordered from ASOS before and I am usually a solid 8 in H&M tops.


----------



## Kayapo97

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Thank you  Yeah that's what I thought too. Didn't know how to wear each item on its own, until I thought of wearing them together lol
> 
> Here's another outfit, wearing a silk/wool BCBG dress and patent black So Kate:
> 
> View attachment 2570653


Lovely classic look.


----------



## Kayapo97

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Chinese silk dress
> Chinese silk/cashmere shawl
> CL So Kate Satin Bouquet
> 
> View attachment 2570154


Like how you have matched the colours in the shawl.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Kayapo97 said:


> Lovely classic look.





Kayapo97 said:


> Like how you have matched the colours in the shawl.



Thanks K!!!


----------



## mularice

summer2815 said:


> Is that the ASOS BF t-shirt?
> 
> 
> 
> How do you find the sizing?  Never ordered from ASOS before and I am usually a solid 8 in H&M tops.




Yes the boyfriend tshirt  I took it a size down from my usual size and I think it fits perfectly.

I'm usually a US8 / UK12 on top as I have a fairly large bust but I'm kinda petite everywhere else. I took this in a US6 / UK10 and it's still a little oversized but not too baggy that it drowns me.


----------



## summer2815

mularice said:


> Yes the boyfriend tshirt  I took it a size down from my usual size and I think it fits perfectly.
> 
> I'm usually a US8 / UK12 on top as I have a fairly large bust but I'm kinda petite everywhere else. I took this in a US6 / UK10 and it's still a little oversized but not too baggy that it drowns me.



Thank you so much!  I admire your style a lot!  I was looking for a t-shirts and this will be perfect!  Just ordered and can't wait for them to arrive!


----------



## mularice

summer2815 said:


> Thank you so much!  I admire your style a lot!  I was looking for a t-shirts and this will be perfect!  Just ordered and can't wait for them to arrive!




Thank you so much that means a lot  I hope you like them when they arrive! I'm definitely going to stock up on them as I will live in them during the summer!


----------



## Rajneesh

evanescent said:


> It's finally warm enough for bare legs!!!  I wore my electric blue Declics the whole of last week.
> 
> The first outfit was for a BBQ at a friend's place, the second outfit for lunch at my in-laws', and the third was an outfit I wore to my husband's grandma's 85th birthday.


I love the middle outfit! Those pants with the shoes look perfect!


----------



## LolasCloset

Wearing my foxtrots today to see the MIL for Easter weekend. The skies in London are blue, but it's still kinda chilly!


----------



## MotoChiq

LolasCloset said:


> Wearing my foxtrots today to see the MIL for Easter weekend. The skies in London are blue, but it's still kinda chilly!



So Chic! Love your dress


----------



## lovemysavior

Havenw posted here in a while but here is today's look...


----------



## LolasCloset

MotoChiq said:


> So Chic! Love your dress



Thank you!


----------



## LolasCloset

lovemysavior said:


> Havenw posted here in a while but here is today's look...



I have always loved these! Are they comfortable? The multi-straps make me wary.


----------



## lovemysavior

LolasCloset said:


> I have always loved these! Are they comfortable? The multi-straps make me wary.



Hi, for the most part they are somewhat comfortable.  I mean not something that you can wear for 8 hours if you do a lot of walking around.  The laces actually are really neat that you can loosen them up to fit your feet properly.  When my husband surprised me with them, I slipped my foot in and they looked like they didn't fit me.  Once I loosened up the laces though, they slipped right through and had a much better fit.  I wore them to work today, but I sit all day and did very minimal walking and I felt they were comfortable enough.  Hope that helps


----------



## MegsVC

Sorry for the bathroom selfie at work.. Wearing peter pilotto for target, Wilfred, and my pigalle 100's


----------



## mznaterz

Wow this thread has so many beautiful shoes I dont know which CL to purchase first


----------



## Kynya

Pigalle 120s in Grenadine. Kentucky Derby Saturday baby shower (hence the hats)


----------



## Christina2

MegsVC said:


> Sorry for the bathroom selfie at work.. Wearing peter pilotto for target, Wilfred, and my pigalle 100's


LOVE the down shot selfie Megs - really shows off your cute legs and feet !


----------



## Christchrist

Kynya said:


> Pigalle 120s in Grenadine. Kentucky Derby Saturday baby shower (hence the hats)




How adorable.  Love it


----------



## LolasCloset

Kynya said:


> Pigalle 120s in Grenadine. Kentucky Derby Saturday baby shower (hence the hats)



I love EVERYTHING about your outfit, esp those pigalles!


----------



## Paulineloub

Casual in my pigalle 120


----------



## Paulineloub

Big hair don't care lol in my divinoche x


----------



## Paulineloub

X


----------



## Paulineloub

Lady peep


----------



## Paulineloub

Lol I don't know whats going on with my hair in this pic I look like I've been electrified lol , daffodiles xxx


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Paulineloub said:


> Lol I don't know whats going on with my hair in this pic I look like I've been electrified lol , daffodiles xxx



love your hair - electrified or not!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

LP Silver Spike.  Made it through 2 meetings and some shopping and dinner.  A total of 10 hours!!!
Pic taken at SHU UEMURA counter


----------



## mularice




----------



## Kayapo97

mularice said:


> View attachment 2608890
> View attachment 2608892
> View attachment 2608893



Lovely outfit combo's, especially like the skirt in the first pictures.


----------



## mularice

Kayapo97 said:


> Lovely outfit combo's, especially like the skirt in the first pictures.




Thank you!  the first one is a skort from Zara x


----------



## Echoes

Paulineloub said:


> Big hair don't care lol in my divinoche x





Paulineloub said:


> X


----------



## Nolia

Paulineloub said:


> Big hair don't care lol in my divinoche x



Gorgeous!!


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> LP Silver Spike.  Made it through 2 meetings and some shopping and dinner.  A total of 10 hours!!!
> Pic taken at SHU UEMURA counter




Nice job babe 


CL wish list 
Picks N Co- blk & nude 38.5-39
Metal nodo piggy 120 38 or 38.5
Pumice lucifer bow 36 or 36.5
Love me 120 patent blk & nude  38.5 or 38

Chanel wish list 
Maxi or jumbo electric or royal
Blue caviar classic flap 
White with gold metal on corners accent boy or black version 
 (I don't know the name &#128553


----------



## Paulineloub

CEC.LV4eva said:


> love your hair - electrified or not!


Thank you lovely xxx


----------



## Paulineloub

Nolia said:


> Gorgeous!!


Thank you


----------



## Christina2

Paulineloub said:


> X


Girl - you look SO HOT in this pic ! Do you wear 160mm's a lot ? How do they fit and feel ? Which ones are your favorites ?


----------



## stilly

mularice said:


> View attachment 2608890
> View attachment 2608892
> View attachment 2608893




Love the outfits *mularice*!!!


----------



## stilly

Paulineloub said:


> X




You look amazing in all your CL's *Paulineloub*!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

mularice said:


> View attachment 2608890
> View attachment 2608892
> View attachment 2608893



Love the third look - very polished and chic!


----------



## Paulineloub

Christina2 said:


> Girl - you look SO HOT in this pic ! Do you wear 160mm's a lot ? How do they fit and feel ? Which ones are your favorites ?



Thank you hun, hmmm well no I don't really like my 160mm loubs that much any more, I feel like they are too high, abit like spice girl shoes! But they are more comfortable then my pigalles and so Kate, obviously  because of the platform, Lol I've sold most of my 160s, hoping to get more so Kate's   these are a pair of my favourite 160, DONUE suede xxxx


----------



## Paulineloub

stilly said:


> You look amazing in all your CL's *Paulineloub*!!!


Thank you babe I love all ur pigalles  especially the red spikes  xxx


----------



## Christina2

Paulineloub said:


> Thank you hun, hmmm well no I don't really like my 160mm loubs that much any more, I feel like they are too high, abit like spice girl shoes! But they are more comfortable then my pigalles and so Kate, obviously  because of the platform, Lol I've sold most of my 160s, hoping to get more so Kate's   these are a pair of my favourite 160, DONUE suede xxxx


I'm almost sorry to hear that you don't like your 160's so much anymore - you look so stunning in them. I'm sure the world will miss not seeing you in 160's more often ... but of course you look equally stunning in So Kates so maybe it's OK after all.  BTW - Are you wearing So Kates more these days ?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

So Kate vernis moucheté


----------



## Christina2

CEC.LV4eva said:


> So Kate vernis moucheté
> 
> View attachment 2625359


Now that is one sexy / hot / confident woman. Nice choice ! LOVE the colors and the pattern on the So Kates. Are they as comfy as they look ?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

cec.lv4eva said:


> so kate vernis moucheté
> 
> View attachment 2625359


wow wow wow!!!


----------



## Kayapo97

CEC.LV4eva said:


> So Kate vernis moucheté
> 
> View attachment 2625359



Absolutely gorgeous outfit!


----------



## MissPursenality

Bought my daughter the new so kate vernis for her birthday and she's already gotten a lot of wear out of them. It's great seeing all the posts of people wearing them, shows how versatile they really are! Just bought myself the black kid leather so kates, but haven't broken them in yet, hoping to soon!


----------



## stilly

CEC.LV4eva said:


> So Kate vernis moucheté
> 
> View attachment 2625359





MissPursenality said:


> Bought my daughter the new so kate vernis for her birthday and she's already gotten a lot of wear out of them. It's great seeing all the posts of people wearing them, shows how versatile they really are! Just bought myself the black kid leather so kates, but haven't broken them in yet, hoping to soon!
> 
> View attachment 2626627




I love the look of those So Kates!!!


----------



## Christina2

MissPursenality said:


> Bought my daughter the new so kate vernis for her birthday and she's already gotten a lot of wear out of them. It's great seeing all the posts of people wearing them, shows how versatile they really are! Just bought myself the black kid leather so kates, but haven't broken them in yet, hoping to soon!
> 
> View attachment 2626627


Ummm - they look like a perfect fit on her ... you must have bought them for her before ? Did you size her down ? Do you size down your So Kates ? Sounds like your daughter breaks her So Kates in a little eaiser than mom ? They sure do look gorgeous - and soooo versatile with the different outfits. Please tell her I think she looks very sophisticated in those heels !


----------



## MissPursenality

Christina2 said:


> Ummm - they look like a perfect fit on her ... you must have bought them for her before ? Did you size her down ? Do you size down your So Kates ? Sounds like your daughter breaks her So Kates in a little eaiser than mom ? They sure do look gorgeous - and soooo versatile with the different outfits. Please tell her I think she looks very sophisticated in those heels !


Thanks so much!! They are a great fit! They're actually a little big, but she put an insole in and now they're perfect. I always think its better to go a little bigger and put something in than to be squeezing into them, especially since the toes can get so uncomfortably scrunched-looking in these. She generally always buys 38.5 in louboutins, but those were already sold out by the time I went to order so I got her a 39 and it just worked out! My daughters just worked harder at breaking them in and wearing them around, I just haven't had the time yet, but I am planning to wear them tomorrow so I will have to keep them on today. I'm definitely looking into getting a pair of the vernis for myself, I really do love them!


----------



## Christina2

CEC.LV4eva said:


> So Kate vernis moucheté
> 
> View attachment 2625359


Oh oh - do I see a trace of heel gap ? I hoope these dont stretch anymore. How do they feel ? Can you walk well in them ? BTW - They are still totally GORGEOUS on you !


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> wow wow wow!!!



Thanks Helen! I think you need a pair too to add to your collection...



Christina2 said:


> Now that is one sexy / hot / confident woman. Nice choice ! LOVE the colors and the pattern on the So Kates. Are they as comfy as they look ?



Thank you Christina. Hmm... comfort is relative. They're pretty much like all the other so kates, which I think is fine.



Kayapo97 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous outfit!



Thanks Kayapo! good to see you around in the CL subforum! 



stilly said:


> I love the look of those So Kates!!!



Thanks Stilly! I try to follow your foot steps 



Christina2 said:


> Oh oh - do I see a trace of heel gap ? I hoope these dont stretch anymore. How do they feel ? Can you walk well in them ? BTW - They are still totally GORGEOUS on you !



Thanks again! I haven't worn them out yet (nor any of my other So Kates)... but just walking around in the home with them taking pix is fine. Yeah, I usually like my shoes just right, not snug. I don't do "breaking in" as I don't think there should be a need to make my feet suffer. I don't plan on wearing most of my shoes much, so how they feel when they're brand new should be the most comfortable for me. I don't really put into consideration if they stretch or not in the future. In fact, rarely do my CLs stretch.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*So Kate Violet Watersnake*


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *So Kate Violet Watersnake*
> 
> View attachment 2629354


Absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## Kalos

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *So Kate Violet Watersnake*
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2629354




I love the dress and the shoes, the combination is amazing.


----------



## Christina2

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *So Kate Violet Watersnake*
> 
> View attachment 2629354


I have no words . I almost fainted when I saw these GORGEOUS So Kates. Those are your best in a series of stunning beauties ....


----------



## Kayapo97

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *So Kate Violet Watersnake*
> 
> View attachment 2629354





Another beautiful pair with a lovely dress.


Yes I do browse the CL subforum, but as you know I am not a great CL fan except for the old pigalle and now the So Kates.  


So far I have only got the So Kates in black patent and find them more comfortable than then pigalle so might be tempted to get some more having seen yours. 


Of course you and Stilly seem to lead the pack in your collections which both of you always combine so beautifully with your outfits.


----------



## BirkinLover77

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *So Kate Violet Watersnake*
> 
> View attachment 2629354


That outfit is Stunning and the Shoes are Fabulous !!!


----------



## BirkinLover77

CEC.LV4eva said:


> So Kate vernis moucheté
> 
> View attachment 2625359


I love this look, seeing them on your beautiful feet more and more make me want them so Badly, this might be the ultimate B'day present to myself next month if I can locate them.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

BirkinLover77 said:


> I love this look, seeing them on your beautiful feet more and more make me want them so Badly, this might be the ultimate B'day present to myself next month if I can locate them.





BirkinLover77 said:


> That outfit is Stunning and the Shoes are Fabulous !!!





Kayapo97 said:


> Another beautiful pair with a lovely dress.
> 
> 
> Yes I do browse the CL subforum, but as you know I am not a great CL fan except for the old pigalle and now the So Kates.
> 
> 
> So far I have only got the So Kates in black patent and find them more comfortable than then pigalle so might be tempted to get some more having seen yours.
> 
> 
> Of course you and Stilly seem to lead the pack in your collections which both of you always combine so beautifully with your outfits.





Christina2 said:


> I have no words . I almost fainted when I saw these GORGEOUS So Kates. Those are your best in a series of stunning beauties ....





HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Absolutely stunning!!!





Kalos said:


> I love the dress and the shoes, the combination is amazing.




Thanks ladies, you are all too kind! Hope you're having a wonderful weekend everyone!


----------



## Greta_V

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *So Kate Violet Watersnake*
> 
> View attachment 2629354



Oh my! You look gorgeous! Beautiful combination!!!


----------



## Greta_V

CEC.LV4eva said:


> So Kate vernis moucheté
> 
> View attachment 2625359



Just...WOW! I love your style!!!!!


----------



## akillian24

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *So Kate Violet Watersnake*
> 
> View attachment 2629354



I just gasped for air.


----------



## Christchrist

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *So Kate Violet Watersnake*
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2629354




This is just amazing 


CL wish list 
Picks N Co- blk & nude 38.5-39
Metal nodo piggy 120 38 or 38.5
Pumice lucifer bow 36 or 36.5
Love me 120 patent blk & nude  38.5 or 38

Chanel wish list 
Maxi or jumbo electric or royal
Blue caviar classic flap 
Chateau boy 13C gold or black version


----------



## DebbiNC

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *So Kate Violet Watersnake*
> 
> View attachment 2629354




Simply gorgeous!


----------



## alyssaxnicole

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *So Kate Violet Watersnake*
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2629354




Oh my.. &#128525;&#128525; these are amazing!


----------



## anniethecat

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *So Kate Violet Watersnake*
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2629354




Stunning!


----------



## stilly

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *So Kate Violet Watersnake*
> 
> View attachment 2629354


\


These look spectacular on you *CEC*!!!
Amazing!!!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Pigalle Neptune 
Kenneth Cole dress


----------



## Mrs. MFH

mrs. Mfh said:


> pigalle neptune
> kenneth cole dress


----------



## Christchrist

Mrs. MFH said:


> View attachment 2636850




You're so cute girl.  You go with your sexy self 


CL wish list 
Picks N Co- blk & nude 38.5-39
Metal nodo piggy 120 38 or 38.5
Pumice lucifer bow 36 or 36.5
Love me 120 patent blk & nude  38.5 or 38

Chanel wish list 
Maxi or jumbo electric or royal
Blue caviar classic flap 
Chateau boy 13C gold or black version


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Christchrist said:


> You're so cute girl.  You go with your sexy self
> 
> 
> CL wish list
> Picks N Co- blk & nude 38.5-39
> Metal nodo piggy 120 38 or 38.5
> Pumice lucifer bow 36 or 36.5
> Love me 120 patent blk & nude  38.5 or 38
> 
> Chanel wish list
> Maxi or jumbo electric or royal
> Blue caviar classic flap
> Chateau boy 13C gold or black version




Lol thanks CC


----------



## BirkinLover77

Mrs. MFH said:


> View attachment 2636850


You look Absolute Gorgeous Mrs. MFH.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Batignolles 120 Ayers Naturel

Went to CL boutique over the weekend. Invited up to the VIP salon which was nice and got to see the AW2014 collection. 

Wish the Pigalle Follies were ugly, but they weren't UGH!!!


----------



## stilly

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Batignolles 120 Ayers Naturel
> 
> Went to CL boutique over the weekend. Invited up to the VIP salon which was nice and got to see the AW2014 collection.
> 
> Wish the Pigalle Follies were ugly, but they weren't UGH!!!




You look gorgeous as usual *Helen*!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

stilly said:


> You look gorgeous as usual *Helen*!!!


Stilly, you are so kind.  Thank you so much!
I wish I can wear my 120s everyday like you do.  Alas, my pinkies are still giving me troubles, otherwise I would be able to wear them more often.

Funny thing is, I have been wearing band-aids to protect them where I finally figured out that they just add width to my feet making it painful to wear my 120s adding pressure.  No more band-aids for me!!!


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Batignolles 120 Ayers Naturel
> 
> 
> 
> Went to CL boutique over the weekend. Invited up to the VIP salon which was nice and got to see the AW2014 collection.
> 
> 
> 
> Wish the Pigalle Follies were ugly, but they weren't UGH!!!




Sexy ***. I can't even deal with you right now. You're on fire beesh


CL wish list 
Picks N Co- blk & nude 38.5-39
Metal nodo piggy 120 38 or 38.5
Pumice lucifer bow 36 or 36.5
Love me 120 patent blk & nude  38.5 or 38

Chanel wish list 
Maxi or jumbo electric or royal
Blue caviar classic flap 
Chateau boy 13C gold or black version


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Sexy ***. I can't even deal with you right now. You're on fire beesh
> 
> 
> CL wish list
> Picks N Co- blk & nude 38.5-39
> Metal nodo piggy 120 38 or 38.5
> Pumice lucifer bow 36 or 36.5
> Love me 120 patent blk & nude  38.5 or 38
> 
> Chanel wish list
> Maxi or jumbo electric or royal
> Blue caviar classic flap
> Chateau boy 13C gold or black version


CC, you are HOT yourself!!!  Cannot wait for you to POP baby out and start posting again, you Pigalle Queen You!!!


----------



## Christina2

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Stilly, you are so kind.  Thank you so much!
> I wish I can wear my 120s everyday like you do.  Alas, my pinkies are still giving me troubles, otherwise I would be able to wear them more often.
> 
> Funny thing is, I have been wearing band-aids to protect them where I finally figured out that they just add width to my feet making it painful to wear my 120s adding pressure.  No more band-aids for me!!!


Way to go girl. You are looking smoking hot in all your heels!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christina2 said:


> Way to go girl. You are looking smoking hot in all your heels!


Thanks Christina


----------



## mularice

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Batignolles 120 Ayers Naturel
> 
> 
> 
> Went to CL boutique over the weekend. Invited up to the VIP salon which was nice and got to see the AW2014 collection.
> 
> 
> 
> Wish the Pigalle Follies were ugly, but they weren't UGH!!!




Oh gosh you kill me! You look amazing and the shoes are beautiful! I'm living vicariously through your IG!!


----------



## BirkinLover77

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Batignolles 120 Ayers Naturel
> 
> Went to CL boutique over the weekend. Invited up to the VIP salon which was nice and got to see the AW2014 collection.
> 
> Wish the Pigalle Follies were ugly, but they weren't UGH!!!


Lovely pair of Cl


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Batignolles 120 Ayers Naturel
> 
> Went to CL boutique over the weekend. Invited up to the VIP salon which was nice and got to see the AW2014 collection.
> 
> Wish the Pigalle Follies were ugly, but they weren't UGH!!!



wow you are gorgeoussss as ever Helen! I think I have a girl-crush on you lol


----------



## Mrs. MFH

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Batignolles 120 Ayers Naturel
> 
> 
> 
> Went to CL boutique over the weekend. Invited up to the VIP salon which was nice and got to see the AW2014 collection.
> 
> 
> 
> Wish the Pigalle Follies were ugly, but they weren't UGH!!!




Nice pics, love your outfit and the CLs


----------



## Mrs. MFH

BirkinLover77 said:


> You look Absolute Gorgeous Mrs. MFH.




Thank you


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Pigalle Plato and Doorknocker


----------



## xbebelove

i love these outfits


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

mularice said:


> Oh gosh you kill me! You look amazing and the shoes are beautiful! I'm living vicariously through your IG!!


mularice, Birthday Gurl!!!  You crack me up!
Thank you so much.  These babies are going though.  I literally have no space anymore.
Maybe I should start a collection thread.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

BirkinLover77 said:


> Lovely pair of Cl


Thank you BirkinLover


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

CEC.LV4eva said:


> wow you are gorgeoussss as ever Helen! I think I have a girl-crush on you lol


Feelings are mutual CEC


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Mrs. MFH said:


> Nice pics, love your outfit and the CLs


Thank you Mrs. MFH.  Love your posts too.  I am too lazy that I don't take enough pics.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Mrs. MFH said:


> Pigalle Plato and Doorknocker
> 
> View attachment 2638620


You ROCK!!!!!


----------



## Christina2

mularice said:


> Oh gosh you kill me! You look amazing and the shoes are beautiful! I'm living vicariously through your IG!!


Mularice - Love your avatar photo - so artistic !


----------



## Christina2

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> mularice, Birthday Gurl!!!  You crack me up!
> Thank you so much.  These babies are going though.  I literally have no space anymore.
> Maybe I should start a collection thread.


Helen - Are you sure you want to get rid of those ? I think they look PERFECT on you !


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christina2 said:


> Helen - Are you sure you want to get rid of those ? I think they look PERFECT on you !


I have thought long and hard, but I do have too many and you should see my CL tower in my room LMFAO!!!  Got to make room for the new right?


----------



## Christina2

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I have thought long and hard, but I do have too many and you should see my CL tower in my room LMFAO!!! Got to make room for the new right?


 
Mmm - that sounds so good .... maybe a reveal thread from you would be a nice thing to see.


----------



## mularice

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> mularice, Birthday Gurl!!!  You crack me up!
> Thank you so much.  These babies are going though.  I literally have no space anymore.
> Maybe I should start a collection thread.




Why do I have a sneaky suspicion that you are the same size as me...!!!!!! Feel free to throw some my way!


----------



## mularice

Christina2 said:


> Mularice - Love your avatar photo - so artistic !




Aww thank you Christina! I couldn't sleep one night and thought "hey, those Anemone Plumes would look nice with the beige Chanel..."


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

mularice said:


> why do i have a sneaky suspicion that you are the same size as me...!!!!!! Feel free to throw some my way!


lmfao!


----------



## Christina2

mularice said:


> Aww thank you Christina! I couldn't sleep one night and thought "hey, those Anemone Plumes would look nice with the beige Chanel..."


 
Oh my - you have Anemone ? I really like that style ! Do you wear them much ? I bet you get constant compliments when you do !


----------



## mularice

Christina2 said:


> Oh my - you have Anemone ? I really like that style ! Do you wear them much ? I bet you get constant compliments when you do !




Yeah I have the anemone plume in my avatar. I have never worn them. I can't wear pigalle 120 style  but I like to look at them!


----------



## Christina2

mularice said:


> Yeah I have the anemone plume in my avatar. I have never worn them. I can't wear pigalle 120 style  but I like to look at them!


 
Why can't you wear them ? Have you tried them on ?


----------



## mularice

Christina2 said:


> Why can't you wear them ? Have you tried them on ?




Oh yes I've tried them but literally I can barely stand up in them. The pitch is just too much - my foot looks dislocated. It's based on the old cut pigalle 120 shape which just doesn't work for me. It technically fits but I can't walk in them at all.


----------



## Christina2

mularice said:


> Oh yes I've tried them but literally I can barely stand up in them. The pitch is just too much - my foot looks dislocated. It's based on the old cut pigalle 120 shape which just doesn't work for me. It technically fits but I can't walk in them at all.


 
Oh my. That is a shame. Do you think you could get better with more practice ? Can you wear a 120 in any other style ?


----------



## lovemysavior

My fave Cornielle with a Calvin Klein dress today


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Looking great! Love Corneille!!!!


----------



## mularice

Christina2 said:


> Oh my. That is a shame. Do you think you could get better with more practice ? Can you wear a 120 in any other style ?




Sadly no not even with practice. Every second is painful and I look like Bambi on ice trying to walk.

I tried 120 So Kate and can walk in them and also the new Pigalle 120 I can walk in too. It's just old style that I can't


----------



## mularice

lovemysavior said:


> My fave Cornielle with a Calvin Klein dress today




Cornielle has massively grown on me recently. They look great on you


----------



## Christina2

lovemysavior said:


> My fave Cornielle with a Calvin Klein dress today


I dont think I have seen this style before. Very interesting shape. They look very smart on you !


----------



## BirkinLover77

lovemysavior said:


> My fave Cornielle with a Calvin Klein dress today


Love your dress with that outfit and shoes. We are twins, I have those shoes in Black.


----------



## stilly

lovemysavior said:


> My fave Cornielle with a Calvin Klein dress today




Those look gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## Louboulove

New dress and Lady Peep for a pop of color


----------



## Kenyanqn

Louboulove said:


> New dress and Lady Peep for a pop of color




Gorgeous! I love the pop of color


----------



## Christchrist

Louboulove said:


> New dress and Lady Peep for a pop of color




That's a great pop 


CL wish list 
Picks N Co- blk & nude 38.5-39
Metal nodo piggy 120 38 or 38.5
Pumice lucifer bow 36 or 36.5
Love me 120 patent blk & nude  38.5 or 38

Chanel wish list 
Maxi or jumbo electric or royal
Blue caviar classic flap 
Chateau boy 13C gold or black version


----------



## LolasCloset

Louboulove said:


> New dress and Lady Peep for a pop of color


ERMEGERD I love this! I love the shoes, the color, the dress and yo lovely locks!


----------



## lovemysavior

stilly said:


> Those look gorgeous on you!!!


 


HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Looking great! Love Corneille!!!!


 


mularice said:


> Cornielle has massively grown on me recently. They look great on you


 


Christina2 said:


> I dont think I have seen this style before. Very interesting shape. They look very smart on you !


 


BirkinLover77 said:


> Love your dress with that outfit and shoes. We are twins, I have those shoes in Black.


 Thank you everyone....I am totally in love with the comfort and look of this shoe and can't wait to buy it in black and every other color that becomes available


----------



## BirkinLover77

Christchrist said:


> That's a great pop
> 
> 
> CL wish list
> Picks N Co- blk & nude 38.5-39
> Metal nodo piggy 120 38 or 38.5
> Pumice lucifer bow 36 or 36.5
> Love me 120 patent blk & nude  38.5 or 38
> 
> Chanel wish list
> Maxi or jumbo electric or royal
> Blue caviar classic flap
> Chateau boy 13C gold or black version


1+ plus the platform makes walking in them for long hours even better.


----------



## BirkinLover77

Louboulove said:


> New dress and Lady Peep for a pop of color


Great color for the Summer, I adore them very much


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Louboulove said:


> New dress and Lady Peep for a pop of color



Looking good girl!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Lounging on a Friday afternoon at work with my pigalle plato!


----------



## martinaa

Paulineloub said:


> Lol I don't know whats going on with my hair in this pic I look like I've been electrified lol , daffodiles xxx



Great outfits! Ilove your hair - I wish I had hair like that!


----------



## 9distelle

Louboulove said:


> New dress and Lady Peep for a pop of color


Absolutely love the Lady Peep paired with that dress on you!!


----------



## MotoChiq

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Lounging on a Friday afternoon at work with my pigalle plato!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2643674



Looking fierce girl!


----------



## akillian24

Christina2 said:


> I dont think I have seen this style before. Very interesting shape. They look very smart on you !



This is lovely! I have been eyeing this style as well. This picture isn't helping my budgeting willpower!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Lounging on a Friday afternoon at work with my pigalle plato!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2643674



Lovely!!! Finally get to relax a bit on Friday!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Lounging on a Friday afternoon at work with my pigalle plato!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2643674


Oh, how beautiful those look on your sexy feet.


----------



## Christina2

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Lounging on a Friday afternoon at work with my pigalle plato!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2643674


Looks like the perfect office heels. High enough to be smart but with the platform oh-so-comfy !


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Lounging on a Friday afternoon at work with my pigalle plato!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2643674




I love this pic. Ha


CL wish list 
Picks N Co- blk & nude 38.5-39
Metal nodo piggy 120 38 or 38.5
Pumice lucifer bow 36 or 36.5
Love me 120 patent blk & nude  38.5 or 38

Chanel wish list 
Maxi or jumbo electric or royal
Blue caviar classic flap 
Chateau boy 13C gold or black version


----------



## Christina2

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Lounging on a Friday afternoon at work with my pigalle plato!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2643674


BTW - The toes on your Pigalle Platos look a little less pointy than the regular Pigalles. Is that true or is it just an illusion ?


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Lovely!!! Finally get to relax a bit on Friday!



Thanks girl! I normally wear stocking with my platos but the bay area was getting warmer.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> I love this pic. Ha
> 
> 
> CL wish list
> Picks N Co- blk & nude 38.5-39
> Metal nodo piggy 120 38 or 38.5
> Pumice lucifer bow 36 or 36.5
> Love me 120 patent blk & nude  38.5 or 38
> 
> Chanel wish list
> Maxi or jumbo electric or royal
> Blue caviar classic flap
> Chateau boy 13C gold or black version



Thanks girl! How are you and your pregnancy?


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Thanks girl! How are you and your pregnancy?




I'm due any day now. It's brutal waiting 


CL wish list 
Picks N Co- blk & nude 38.5-39
Metal nodo piggy 120 38 or 38.5
Pumice lucifer bow 36 or 36.5
Love me 120 patent blk & nude  38.5 or 38

Chanel wish list 
Maxi or jumbo electric or royal
Blue caviar classic flap 
Chateau boy 13C gold or black version


----------



## BirkinLover77

Christchrist said:


> I'm due any day now. It's brutal waiting
> 
> 
> CL wish list
> Picks N Co- blk & nude 38.5-39
> Metal nodo piggy 120 38 or 38.5
> Pumice lucifer bow 36 or 36.5
> Love me 120 patent blk & nude  38.5 or 38
> 
> Chanel wish list
> Maxi or jumbo electric or royal
> Blue caviar classic flap
> Chateau boy 13C gold or black version


My son is 9 yrs old will be 10 in December, my one and only, so I know that feeling, I recall it's like yesterday you never forget. You are in my prayers for a safe and healthy delivery for both of you.


----------



## Christchrist

BirkinLover77 said:


> My son is 9 yrs old will be 10 in December, my one and only, so I know that feeling, I recall it's like yesterday you never forget. You are in my prayers for a safe and healthy delivery for both of you.




Thank you dear 


CL wish list 
Picks N Co- blk & nude 38.5-39
Metal nodo piggy 120 38 or 38.5
Pumice lucifer bow 36 or 36.5
Love me 120 patent blk & nude  38.5 or 38

Chanel wish list 
Maxi or jumbo electric or royal
Blue caviar classic flap 
Chateau boy 13C gold or black version


----------



## OCDshopper

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Lounging on a Friday afternoon at work with my pigalle plato!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2643674



loving these platos for work! so classy yet oh so sexy!


----------



## calflu

Is that a fuchsia CWC? So cute





Mrs. MFH said:


> Pigalle Plato and Doorknocker
> 
> View attachment 2638620


----------



## Mrs. MFH

calflu said:


> Is that a fuchsia CWC? So cute




Thanks, It's the 14C Red in Caviar


----------



## Kenyanqn

Vince Camuto dress with my beloved CL Flo


----------



## BirkinLover77

Kenyanqn said:


> Vince Camuto dress with my beloved CL Flo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2653086


Looking lovely in you CL flo


----------



## Christchrist

Kenyanqn said:


> Vince Camuto dress with my beloved CL Flo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2653086




I love flo. So comfy


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Kenyanqn said:


> Vince Camuto dress with my beloved CL Flo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2653086


Looking so pretty )  Love your smile !!!


----------



## Kenyanqn

BirkinLover77 said:


> Looking lovely in you CL flo




Thanks BirkinLover77


----------



## Kenyanqn

Christchrist said:


> I love flo. So comfy




Yes they are! Actually, I'm pretty sure you got me on the Flo wagon... Thx


----------



## Kenyanqn

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Looking so pretty )  Love your smile !!!




Awww! Thx HelenOfTroy45


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Kenyanqn said:


> Vince Camuto dress with my beloved CL Flo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2653086



I love your outfit! The statement necklace is gorgeous!


----------



## Kenyanqn

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love your outfit! The statement necklace is gorgeous!




Thx


----------



## mznaterz

Do u have a closeup shot of the shoes. Where did you order  the CL Flo from


----------



## Kenyanqn

mznaterz said:


> Do u have a closeup shot of the shoes. Where did you order  the CL Flo from




Yes, i have it in my collection thread (linked below). I purchased this pair from matches fashion. If you want additional pics let me know and I can get them for you when I get home

http://forum.purseblog.com/showthread.php?t=855303


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

It's wedding season! Last Friday in Trina Turk dress and CL You You 85mm.


----------



## LolasCloset

Ladyintheshoe said:


> It's wedding season! Last Friday in Trina Turk dress and CL You You 85mm.
> 
> View attachment 2661670


  I love your whole look!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Ladyintheshoe said:


> It's wedding season! Last Friday in Trina Turk dress and CL You You 85mm.
> 
> View attachment 2661670



What a cute dress!! Love the look!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Roland Mouret dress with CL Red Python Jaws*


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

LolasCloset said:


> I love your whole look!






CEC.LV4eva said:


> What a cute dress!! Love the look!




Thanks ladies!


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

CEC.LV4eva said:


> What a cute dress!! Love the look!




Thanks so much!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Roland Mouret dress with CL Red Python Jaws*
> 
> View attachment 2661824


Smokin' HOT!!!  Love your new Jaws!!!


----------



## hhl4vr

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Roland Mouret dress with CL Red Python Jaws*
> 
> View attachment 2661824


 
You look amazing


----------



## tinachkaa

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Roland Mouret dress with CL Red Python Jaws*
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2661824




You look stunning!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

tinachkaa said:


> You look stunning!!





hhl4vr said:


> You look amazing





HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Smokin' HOT!!!  Love your new Jaws!!!



Thank you everyone!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Thank you everyone!!


You always look amazing!  I love women who has a mind and a flair in style!


----------



## mrsjcfk

mularice said:


> View attachment 2497704
> 
> 
> Casual for Costco today. Wow my life is exciting.
> 
> McQueen scarf
> Isabel Marant for H&M sweatshirt
> Zara jeans
> Chanel medallion tote
> Décolleté 868




Just found this topic! Love this look!


ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## mrsjcfk

bougainvillier said:


> Not a full outfit shot but wearing these today with tuxedo pants and sweatshirt
> 
> Love Me!
> 
> View attachment 2497718




Wish we could've seen the entire thing! Love the idea of pairing this with a sweat shirt! The wheels of my brain are turning . . . 


ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## mrsjcfk

akillian24 said:


> Corazon So Kates for VDay dinner with DH. The dress wasn't fully zipped (HL dress zipping is a 2-person task for me) so it's a little loose up top in this pic.



So cute!



ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## mrsjcfk

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Wore my Black Jazz Calf Corneille 100 with a Blumarine dress and Celine Nano Luggage out for dinner tonight.  I love Corneille that I have so many variations!!!




Beautiful!!


ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## mrsjcfk

Louboulove said:


> New dress and Lady Peep for a pop of color




You better work! 


ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## mrsjcfk

From my new blog &#128513; greige spiked pigalle 120 / violet watersnake so kate





ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## BirkinLover77

mrsjcfk said:


> From my new blog &#128513; greige spiked pigalle 120 / violet watersnake so kate
> View attachment 2665505
> View attachment 2665507
> 
> 
> 
> ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


Looking Gorgeous


----------



## LolasCloset

Wearing my new epi d'or pigalle 100s with my new skirt from The African Shop, and a jcrew cami. I love these shoes!


----------



## PurseACold

mrsjcfk said:


> From my new blog &#128513; greige spiked pigalle 120 / violet watersnake so kate
> View attachment 2665505
> View attachment 2665507
> 
> 
> 
> ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


I love both of these outfits!  Looking great!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

LolasCloset said:


> Wearing my new epi d'or pigalle 100s with my new skirt from The African Shop, and a jcrew cami. I love these shoes!


Great combo!!!


----------



## PurseACold

LolasCloset said:


> Wearing my new epi d'or pigalle 100s with my new skirt from The African Shop, and a jcrew cami. I love these shoes!


The skirt goes so well with the shoes!  Love the look


----------



## mrsjcfk

LolasCloset said:


> Wearing my new epi d'or pigalle 100s with my new skirt from The African Shop, and a jcrew cami. I love these shoes!




Love that skirt!!


ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## mrsjcfk

BirkinLover77 said:


> Looking Gorgeous




Thanks birkinlover 


ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## mrsjcfk

PurseACold said:


> I love both of these outfits!  Looking great!




Thanks purseacold


ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## MotoChiq

LolasCloset said:


> Wearing my new epi d'or pigalle 100s with my new skirt from The African Shop, and a jcrew cami. I love these shoes!



Love that pop of colour!


----------



## tinachkaa

After much, much gazing at all these gorgeous outfits & shoes.. I've decided to post my first outfit pic with a pairing I posted before (This was from my 25th bday a few weeks ago, & my first bday alone with my DH &#128077;&#127881;&#128525;&#128513 Hope you all like!


----------



## BirkinLover77

LolasCloset said:


> Wearing my new epi d'or pigalle 100s with my new skirt from The African Shop, and a jcrew cami. I love these shoes!


You look Beautiful


----------



## BirkinLover77

tinachkaa said:


> After much, much gazing at all these gorgeous outfits & shoes.. I've decided to post my first outfit pic with a pairing I posted before (This was from my 25th bday a few weeks ago, & my first bday alone with my DH &#128077;&#127881;&#128525;&#128513 Hope you all like!
> 
> View attachment 2668198


Love the color Red, looking great


----------



## LolasCloset

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Great combo!!!





PurseACold said:


> The skirt goes so well with the shoes!  Love the look





mrsjcfk said:


> Love that skirt!!


Thank you! It's the first pencil skirt I've been able to find that fits! 



MotoChiq said:


> Love that pop of colour!





BirkinLover77 said:


> You look Beautiful



Thank you very much for your sweet words!


----------



## mrsjcfk

LolasCloset said:


> Wearing my new epi d'or pigalle 100s with my new skirt from The African Shop, and a jcrew cami. I love these shoes!




Checking out the African shop now. Love!!


ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## meowmeow94

I'm wearing a crop top, zara kid skirt, chanel wallet and chain belt and the pigalle spikes


----------



## BirkinLover77

meowmeow94 said:


> I'm wearing a crop top, zara kid skirt, chanel wallet and chain belt and the pigalle spikes


Gorgeous and love the pop of color on your shoes


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

meowmeow94 said:


> I'm wearing a crop top, zara kid skirt, chanel wallet and chain belt and the pigalle spikes



Very cute outfit!



LolasCloset said:


> Wearing my new epi d'or pigalle 100s with my new skirt from The African Shop, and a jcrew cami. I love these shoes!



Love your skirt and how your pigalle brings everything together!



tinachkaa said:


> After much, much gazing at all these gorgeous outfits & shoes.. I've decided to post my first outfit pic with a pairing I posted before (This was from my 25th bday a few weeks ago, & my first bday alone with my DH &#128077;&#127881;&#128525;&#128513 Hope you all like!
> 
> View attachment 2668198



Happy belated Bday! Love the outfit!



mrsjcfk said:


> From my new blog &#128513; greige spiked pigalle 120 / violet watersnake so kate
> View attachment 2665505
> View attachment 2665507
> 
> 
> 
> ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo



Great outfits and pop of colors!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

mrsjcfk said:


> From my new blog &#128513; greige spiked pigalle 120 / violet watersnake so kate
> View attachment 2665505
> View attachment 2665507
> 
> 
> 
> ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo



Very beautiful!


----------



## LolasCloset

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Very cute outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> Love your skirt and how your pigalle brings everything together!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy belated Bday! Love the outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> Great outfits and pop of colors!




Thank you, CEC!


----------



## LouboutinChick

LolasCloset said:


> Wearing my new epi d'or pigalle 100s with my new skirt from The African Shop, and a jcrew cami. I love these shoes!




A very beautiful outfit&#10084;&#65039; I love the color of your Pigalle. Is the 100 perfect for you?


----------



## Nolia

tinachkaa said:


> After much, much gazing at all these gorgeous outfits & shoes.. I've decided to post my first outfit pic with a pairing I posted before (This was from my 25th bday a few weeks ago, & my first bday alone with my DH &#128077;&#127881;&#128525;&#128513 Hope you all like!
> 
> View attachment 2668198



Love that pop of colour!!



meowmeow94 said:


> I'm wearing a crop top, zara kid skirt, chanel wallet and chain belt and the pigalle spikes



Perfect palette!! Gorgeous skirt too!


----------



## LolasCloset

LouboutinChick said:


> A very beautiful outfit&#10084;&#65039; I love the color of your Pigalle. Is the 100 perfect for you?




Thank you! This is my first pair of pigalle 100s and so far, they are very comfortable. So yes, I'd say they are perfect! I have a couple other 100mm pairs in other styles, but these seem most versatile and oh, I love this color so much


----------



## stilly

tinachkaa said:


> After much, much gazing at all these gorgeous outfits & shoes.. I've decided to post my first outfit pic with a pairing I posted before (This was from my 25th bday a few weeks ago, & my first bday alone with my DH &#128077;&#127881;&#128525;&#128513 Hope you all like!
> 
> View attachment 2668198





Love the outfit and red CL's!!!


----------



## stilly

meowmeow94 said:


> I'm wearing a crop top, zara kid skirt, chanel wallet and chain belt and the pigalle spikes




You look gorgeous!!!
Amazing Outfit!!!


----------



## mrsjcfk

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Very beautiful!




Thanks lav!


ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## mrsjcfk

Thanks cec!


ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## tinachkaa

BirkinLover77 said:


> Love the color Red, looking great





CEC.LV4eva said:


> Happy belated Bday! Love the outfit!





Nolia said:


> Love that pop of colour!!





stilly said:


> Love the outfit and red CL's!!!




Thanks so much for the kind words BirkinLover77, CEC.LV4eva, Nolia & Stilly! &#128536;


----------



## Nolia

*Update of my most recent looks. Straight from my Instagram!

Outfit 1: H&M top and maxi slit skirt. Chanel WOC in GHW. Hermes Black Charmonix CDC in GHW. Shoes are Madame Butterfly Booties.

Outfit 2: ASOS leather harness dress. Shoes are Mad Martas.

Outfit 3: BCBGMaxazria pleated maxi skirt. ForeverXXI crop top. Hermes Enamel bracelets (black & gold Caleche, white & gold Balcon du Guadalquivir). Shoes are Alta Athena sandals.

Outfit 4: Express shorts. Black blouse from Yesstyle. Celine Lipstick Micro Luggage Tote and Alta Athenas again!*


----------



## tinachkaa

Nolia said:


> *Update of my most recent looks. Straight from my Instagram!
> 
> 
> 
> Outfit 1: H&M top and maxi slit skirt. Chanel WOC in GHW. Hermes Black Charmonix CDC in GHW. Shoes are Madame Butterfly Booties.
> 
> 
> 
> Outfit 2: ASOS leather harness dress. Shoes are Mad Martas.
> 
> 
> 
> Outfit 3: BCBGMaxazria pleated maxi skirt. ForeverXXI crop top. Hermes Enamel bracelets (black & gold Caleche, white & gold Balcon du Guadalquivir). Shoes are Alta Athena sandals.
> 
> 
> 
> Outfit 4: Express shorts. Black blouse from Yesstyle. Celine Lipstick Micro Luggage Tote and Alta Athenas again!*




Gorgeous Nolia! Love your style


----------



## Christchrist

Nolia said:


> *Update of my most recent looks. Straight from my Instagram!
> 
> 
> 
> Outfit 1: H&M top and maxi slit skirt. Chanel WOC in GHW. Hermes Black Charmonix CDC in GHW. Shoes are Madame Butterfly Booties.
> 
> 
> 
> Outfit 2: ASOS leather harness dress. Shoes are Mad Martas.
> 
> 
> 
> Outfit 3: BCBGMaxazria pleated maxi skirt. ForeverXXI crop top. Hermes Enamel bracelets (black & gold Caleche, white & gold Balcon du Guadalquivir). Shoes are Alta Athena sandals.
> 
> 
> 
> Outfit 4: Express shorts. Black blouse from Yesstyle. Celine Lipstick Micro Luggage Tote and Alta Athenas again!*




Girl you are on point!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Nolia said:


> *Update of my most recent looks. Straight from my Instagram!
> 
> Outfit 1: H&M top and maxi slit skirt. Chanel WOC in GHW. Hermes Black Charmonix CDC in GHW. Shoes are Madame Butterfly Booties.
> 
> Outfit 2: ASOS leather harness dress. Shoes are Mad Martas.
> 
> Outfit 3: BCBGMaxazria pleated maxi skirt. ForeverXXI crop top. Hermes Enamel bracelets (black & gold Caleche, white & gold Balcon du Guadalquivir). Shoes are Alta Athena sandals.
> 
> Outfit 4: Express shorts. Black blouse from Yesstyle. Celine Lipstick Micro Luggage Tote and Alta Athenas again!*


Love Your Entire Look


----------



## BattyBugs

Great outfits!


----------



## Nolia

tinachkaa said:


> Gorgeous Nolia! Love your style





Christchrist said:


> Girl you are on point!





BirkinLover77 said:


> Love Your Entire Look





BattyBugs said:


> Great outfits!



Thank you for your comments. Though I'm not entirely sure what my style is exactly LOL. I don't have the words for it.


----------



## LexielLoveee

My loubies


----------



## LexielLoveee

Tank and shorts bebe, garden bag, and my Loubs


----------



## BirkinLover77

LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 2677568
> 
> 
> My loubies


You look very Beautiful


----------



## LouboutinChick

LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 2677568
> 
> 
> My loubies




Gorgeous&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## LexielLoveee

Thanks girls !


----------



## tinachkaa

LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 2677568
> 
> 
> My loubies




Beautiful! Love the outfit


----------



## Nolia

LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 2677568
> 
> 
> My loubies



Gorgeous! Also love that GP!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Nolia said:


> *Update of my most recent looks. Straight from my Instagram!
> 
> Outfit 1: H&M top and maxi slit skirt. Chanel WOC in GHW. Hermes Black Charmonix CDC in GHW. Shoes are Madame Butterfly Booties.
> 
> Outfit 2: ASOS leather harness dress. Shoes are Mad Martas.
> 
> Outfit 3: BCBGMaxazria pleated maxi skirt. ForeverXXI crop top. Hermes Enamel bracelets (black & gold Caleche, white & gold Balcon du Guadalquivir). Shoes are Alta Athena sandals.
> 
> Outfit 4: Express shorts. Black blouse from Yesstyle. Celine Lipstick Micro Luggage Tote and Alta Athenas again!*



I'm loving the outfits!!!! Looking good!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 2677568
> 
> 
> My loubies


You look gorgeous!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Nolia said:


> *Update of my most recent looks. Straight from my Instagram!
> 
> Outfit 1: H&M top and maxi slit skirt. Chanel WOC in GHW. Hermes Black Charmonix CDC in GHW. Shoes are Madame Butterfly Booties.
> 
> Outfit 2: ASOS leather harness dress. Shoes are Mad Martas.
> 
> Outfit 3: BCBGMaxazria pleated maxi skirt. ForeverXXI crop top. Hermes Enamel bracelets (black & gold Caleche, white & gold Balcon du Guadalquivir). Shoes are Alta Athena sandals.
> 
> Outfit 4: Express shorts. Black blouse from Yesstyle. Celine Lipstick Micro Luggage Tote and Alta Athenas again!*


Looking great.  Love the last outfit especially.  You have really nice legs!!!


----------



## Nolia

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I'm loving the outfits!!!! Looking good!



Thank you!!



HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Looking great.  Love the last outfit especially.  You have really nice legs!!!



 Thank you Helen!!


----------



## Kayapo97

Nolia said:


> *Update of my most recent looks. Straight from my Instagram!
> 
> Outfit 1: H&M top and maxi slit skirt. Chanel WOC in GHW. Hermes Black Charmonix CDC in GHW. Shoes are Madame Butterfly Booties.
> 
> Outfit 2: ASOS leather harness dress. Shoes are Mad Martas.
> 
> Outfit 3: BCBGMaxazria pleated maxi skirt. ForeverXXI crop top. Hermes Enamel bracelets (black & gold Caleche, white & gold Balcon du Guadalquivir). Shoes are Alta Athena sandals.
> 
> Outfit 4: Express shorts. Black blouse from Yesstyle. Celine Lipstick Micro Luggage Tote and Alta Athenas again!*




Nolia,


Looking hot girl!!!


Love that second outfit with those MMs


----------



## mularice

Nolia said:


> *Update of my most recent looks. Straight from my Instagram!
> 
> 
> 
> Outfit 1: H&M top and maxi slit skirt. Chanel WOC in GHW. Hermes Black Charmonix CDC in GHW. Shoes are Madame Butterfly Booties.
> 
> 
> 
> Outfit 2: ASOS leather harness dress. Shoes are Mad Martas.
> 
> 
> 
> Outfit 3: BCBGMaxazria pleated maxi skirt. ForeverXXI crop top. Hermes Enamel bracelets (black & gold Caleche, white & gold Balcon du Guadalquivir). Shoes are Alta Athena sandals.
> 
> 
> 
> Outfit 4: Express shorts. Black blouse from Yesstyle. Celine Lipstick Micro Luggage Tote and Alta Athenas again!*




Hot!!!!

I follow you on IG and love all the outfits you post! Love those Alta Athenas!


----------



## cts900

Nolia said:


> *Update of my most recent looks. Straight from my Instagram!
> 
> Outfit 1: H&M top and maxi slit skirt. Chanel WOC in GHW. Hermes Black Charmonix CDC in GHW. Shoes are Madame Butterfly Booties.
> 
> Outfit 2: ASOS leather harness dress. Shoes are Mad Martas.
> 
> Outfit 3: BCBGMaxazria pleated maxi skirt. ForeverXXI crop top. Hermes Enamel bracelets (black & gold Caleche, white & gold Balcon du Guadalquivir). Shoes are Alta Athena sandals.
> 
> Outfit 4: Express shorts. Black blouse from Yesstyle. Celine Lipstick Micro Luggage Tote and Alta Athenas again!*



You are looking_ elegant_, *Nolia*.


----------



## mrsjcfk

Nolia said:


> *Update of my most recent looks. Straight from my Instagram!
> 
> 
> 
> Outfit 1: H&M top and maxi slit skirt. Chanel WOC in GHW. Hermes Black Charmonix CDC in GHW. Shoes are Madame Butterfly Booties.
> 
> 
> 
> Outfit 2: ASOS leather harness dress. Shoes are Mad Martas.
> 
> 
> 
> Outfit 3: BCBGMaxazria pleated maxi skirt. ForeverXXI crop top. Hermes Enamel bracelets (black & gold Caleche, white & gold Balcon du Guadalquivir). Shoes are Alta Athena sandals.
> 
> 
> 
> Outfit 4: Express shorts. Black blouse from Yesstyle. Celine Lipstick Micro Luggage Tote and Alta Athenas again!*




&#128525; outfit 2&#8252;&#65039;


ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## mrsjcfk

ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## Nolia

Kayapo97 said:


> Nolia,
> 
> 
> Looking hot girl!!!
> 
> 
> Love that second outfit with those MMs



Thank you!! TBH, the MMs are pretty easy to walk in because of their platform. I just have to take slightly smaller strides because of the heel length. =)



mularice said:


> Hot!!!!
> 
> I follow you on IG and love all the outfits you post! Love those Alta Athenas!



Thank you!! I don't always have new things to post, but I love to mix and match existing pieces!



cts900 said:


> You are looking_ elegant_, *Nolia*.



Thank you, cts!



mrsjcfk said:


> &#128525; outfit 2&#8252;&#65039;



I fell in love with that ASOS dress off Pinterest and had to have it!! =) Something about the harness look...


----------



## BirkinLover77

mrsjcfk said:


> View attachment 2679617
> 
> 
> 
> ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


Looking Beautiful mrsjcfk


----------



## mrsjcfk

BirkinLover77 said:


> Looking Beautiful mrsjcfk




Thanks birkinlover!


ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## tinachkaa

mrsjcfk said:


> View attachment 2679617
> 
> 
> 
> ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo




LOVE your outfit!!! So chic!!!!! You look beautiful  that jumpsuit is tdf & the jacket really makes it pop. Want this! Lol


----------



## Little_Miss_LV

tinachkaa said:


> After much, much gazing at all these gorgeous outfits & shoes.. I've decided to post my first outfit pic with a pairing I posted before (This was from my 25th bday a few weeks ago, & my first bday alone with my DH &#128077;&#127881;&#128525;&#128513 Hope you all like!
> 
> View attachment 2668198


they look great and well paired with your chanel bag


----------



## Little_Miss_LV

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Roland Mouret dress with CL Red Python Jaws*
> 
> View attachment 2661824


Very elegant outfit!


----------



## PurseACold

mrsjcfk said:


> View attachment 2679617
> 
> 
> 
> ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


You look great!


----------



## Kenyanqn

[ QUOTE=mrsjcfk;27056180]
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 2679617



ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo[/QUOTE]


U look gorgeous!!! Very well put together 



"If Eve had been wearing stilettos, she probably wouldn't have needed that apple" -anon.


----------



## tinachkaa

Little_Miss_LV said:


> they look great and well paired with your chanel bag




Thank you Little_Miss_LV!!!


----------



## cts900

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Roland Mouret dress with CL Red Python Jaws*
> 
> View attachment 2661824



 Glorious!


----------



## akillian24

mrsjcfk said:


> View attachment 2679617
> 
> 
> 
> ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo



Do you keep a blog? If so, can you send the link to me? Lovely outfit.


----------



## Kenyanqn

akillian24 said:


> Do you keep a blog? If so, can you send the link to me? Lovely outfit.




+1


"If Eve had been wearing stilettos, she probably wouldn't have needed that apple" -anon.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

mrsjcfk said:


> View attachment 2679617
> 
> 
> 
> ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


I love your outfit and shoes, but more than anything I love your beautiful smile!!!


----------



## Hipployta

I wear dresses and a pair of heels as my primary outfit so I'm less interesting lol...from Friday onwards


----------



## Kenyanqn

Hipployta said:


> I wear dresses and a pair of heels as my primary outfit so I'm less interesting lol...from Friday onwards




I love your dresses! 


"If Eve had been wearing stilettos, she probably wouldn't have needed that apple" -anon.


----------



## LolasCloset

Hipployta said:


> I wear dresses and a pair of heels as my primary outfit so I'm less interesting lol...from Friday onwards



That's looks interesting to me! I LOVE your style, and damn, I love me some cape/scarf-back dresses like your blue one!


----------



## tinachkaa

Hipployta said:


> I wear dresses and a pair of heels as my primary outfit so I'm less interesting lol...from Friday onwards




Not less interesting at all!!! Beautiful variety of dresses and shoes


----------



## mrsjcfk

Hipployta said:


> I wear dresses and a pair of heels as my primary outfit so I'm less interesting lol...from Friday onwards




Especially loving the ensemble with the blue Kates!


ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## mrsjcfk

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I love your outfit and shoes, but more than anything I love your beautiful smile!!!




So kind of you! Thanks Helen!


ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## mrsjcfk

Wanted to reply to everyone individually but didn't want to clog the thread. Thank so much to birkinlover, tinachkaa, purseacold, kenyanqn, akillian24. Blog is new - need to find a developer to make it look official lol (that or learn how to code) but the site is astyleperspective dot com. Hope I'm not breaking any rules by sharing &#128547;


ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## PurseACold

mrsjcfk said:


> Wanted to reply to everyone individually but didn't want to clog the thread. Thank so much to birkinlover, tinachkaa, purseacold, kenyanqn, akillian24. Blog is new - need to find a developer to make it look official lol (that or learn how to code) but the site is astyleperspective dot com. Hope I'm not breaking any rules by sharing &#128547;
> 
> 
> ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo



Can't wait to follow you there!


----------



## PurseACold

Hipployta said:


> I wear dresses and a pair of heels as my primary outfit so I'm less interesting lol...from Friday onwards



Gorgeous outfits! Not boring at all....


----------



## Kenyanqn

mrsjcfk said:


> Wanted to reply to everyone individually but didn't want to clog the thread. Thank so much to birkinlover, tinachkaa, purseacold, kenyanqn, akillian24. Blog is new - need to find a developer to make it look official lol (that or learn how to code) but the site is astyleperspective dot com. Hope I'm not breaking any rules by sharing &#128547;
> 
> 
> ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo




Awesome! Following 


"If Eve had been wearing stilettos, she probably wouldn't have needed that apple" -anon.


----------



## DariaD

Rocking my Silver Specchio Druide sandals while chilling on the local pier 
To my surprise, this pair turned out to be very versatile.


----------



## DariaD

Hipployta said:


> I wear dresses and a pair of heels as my primary outfit so I'm less interesting lol...from Friday onwards



Beautiful dresses and I love those turquoise (?) heels! Lovely style


----------



## LolasCloset

DariaD said:


> Rocking my Silver Specchio Druide sandals while chilling on the local pier
> To my surprise, this pair turned out to be very versatile.



Love this look! You look great!


----------



## Hipployta

Thank you everyone. My fashion is very simple compared to most so I appreciate that you like them. The first and third dresses were from Bernie Dexter and the middle (blue sarong) was from Trashy Diva.  

I have got to start wearing at least a tinted moisturizer and lipgloss in photos though *smh* 



Kenyanqn said:


> I love your dresses!
> 
> 
> "If Eve had been wearing stilettos, she probably wouldn't have needed that apple" -anon.





LolasCloset said:


> That's looks interesting to me! I LOVE your style, and damn, I love me some cape/scarf-back dresses like your blue one!





tinachkaa said:


> Not less interesting at all!!! Beautiful variety of dresses and shoes





mrsjcfk said:


> Especially loving the ensemble with the blue Kates!
> 
> 
> ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo





PurseACold said:


> Gorgeous outfits! Not boring at all....





DariaD said:


> Beautiful dresses and I love those turquoise (?) heels! Lovely style


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Hipployta said:


> I wear dresses and a pair of heels as my primary outfit so I'm less interesting lol...from Friday onwards


I don't think your outfit is less interesting.  It is elegant.  Nothing wrong with simple.  In fact, my wardrobe is even more simple than yours because I don't wear prints. I just don't look good in them in general   I stick to basic colors such as black, gray, beige, white,mauve that are form fitting (not too tight not too loose) and may use some scarves to add a bit of flair, but that's it.   Simple in fact is best!!!  That is why we buy our loubies to dress them up further don't we

You look gorgeous hun


----------



## bougainvillier

If anything I'd won the least interesting outfit prize. I normally dress all black, white or navy and let my jewelries, scarves or shoes pop. Only one of those, of course. Had a little fun today and worn a fuschia silk top with a big necklace. Shoes are pigalle 100 in nude patent


----------



## LolasCloset

bougainvillier said:


> If anything I'd won the least interesting outfit prize. I normally dress all black, white or navy and let my jewelries, scarves or shoes pop. Only one of those, of course. Had a little fun today and worn a fuschia silk top with a big necklace. Shoes are pigalle 100 in nude patent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2689561



I love your whole outfit! I especially love that big ol' necklace girl! A woman after my own big-necklaced heart


----------



## bougainvillier

LolasCloset said:


> I love your whole outfit! I especially love that big ol' necklace girl! A woman after my own big-necklaced heart




Thanks Lola!! Great minds, I guess


----------



## PurseACold

bougainvillier said:


> If anything I'd won the least interesting outfit prize. I normally dress all black, white or navy and let my jewelries, scarves or shoes pop. Only one of those, of course. Had a little fun today and worn a fuschia silk top with a big necklace. Shoes are pigalle 100 in nude patent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2689561


Gorgeous.  I love the whole look, especially the necklace.  I like the way you've done it - like you, I either wear neutral clothing and have pops of color with my shoes, bag, etc., or I wear a bright color and wear neutral shoes, bag, etc.


----------



## bougainvillier

PurseACold said:


> Gorgeous.  I love the whole look, especially the necklace.  I like the way you've done it - like you, I either wear neutral clothing and have pops of color with my shoes, bag, etc., or I wear a bright color and wear neutral shoes, bag, etc.




Thanks. I also find it's easier to coordinate you know. When it comes to clothing, color or patterns come after fitting for me.


----------



## mularice

bougainvillier said:


> If anything I'd won the least interesting outfit prize. I normally dress all black, white or navy and let my jewelries, scarves or shoes pop. Only one of those, of course. Had a little fun today and worn a fuschia silk top with a big necklace. Shoes are pigalle 100 in nude patent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2689561




I love this outfit!!


----------



## chloe speaks

Hipployta said:


> I wear dresses and a pair of heels as my primary outfit so I'm less interesting lol...from Friday onwards



Now, that is a no-nonsense way to simplify and look fabulous all the time!


----------



## Texlatina

Saw Lady Gaga last night in Dallas and wore a sparkly shirt and a pair of liquid leggings with my 160mm Dafs. Had an amazing time!


----------



## tinachkaa

Texlatina said:


> Saw Lady Gaga last night in Dallas and wore a sparkly shirt and a pair of liquid leggings with my 160mm Dafs. Had an amazing time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2690601




You look amazing, love the outfit!! Shoe twins


----------



## MBB Fan

Really beautiful.


----------



## BirkinLover77

Texlatina said:


> Saw Lady Gaga last night in Dallas and wore a sparkly shirt and a pair of liquid leggings with my 160mm Dafs. Had an amazing time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2690601


Beautiful outfit and CL shoes TDF!  Are those comfortable to walk and stand in for long hours and how is the toe box on these beautiful shoes?


----------



## mrsjcfk

Texlatina said:


> Saw Lady Gaga last night in Dallas and wore a sparkly shirt and a pair of liquid leggings with my 160mm Dafs. Had an amazing time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2690601




Chic!


ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## Texlatina

BirkinLover77 said:


> Beautiful outfit and CL shoes TDF!  Are those comfortable to walk and stand in for long hours and how is the toe box on these beautiful shoes?



Thank you so much. The toe box was tight b/c they were new but i was able to stretch them out enough to tolerate them for the night. They didn't give me much trouble until the end of the night. 



mrsjcfk said:


> Chic!
> 
> ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo



Thank you so much!



MBB Fan said:


> Really beautiful.



Thank you!!! 



tinachkaa said:


> You look amazing, love the outfit!! Shoe twins



Thank you! I loved this outfit b/c it was so comfortable and felt effortless but I feel it was really sexy!


----------



## cts900

Texlatina said:


> Saw Lady Gaga last night in Dallas and wore a sparkly shirt and a pair of liquid leggings with my 160mm Dafs. Had an amazing time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2690601



Those leggings are amazing on you!



bougainvillier said:


> If anything I'd won the least interesting outfit prize. I normally dress all black, white or navy and let my jewelries, scarves or shoes pop. Only one of those, of course. Had a little fun today and worn a fuschia silk top with a big necklace. Shoes are pigalle 100 in nude patent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2689561



The necklace is really stunning.  Love the color of the top with it!



DariaD said:


> Rocking my Silver Specchio Druide sandals while chilling on the local pier
> To my surprise, this pair turned out to be very versatile.





Hipployta said:


> I wear dresses and a pair of heels as my primary outfit so I'm less interesting lol...from Friday onwards



Everything about this pic makes me happy!  You look fantastic.


----------



## cts900

Took a quick mid-week trip to Las Vegas and wore my beloved bone patent HPs to dinner..


----------



## Texlatina

cts900 said:


> Those leggings are amazing on you!



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Texlatina

cts900 said:


> Took a quick mid-week trip to Las Vegas and wore my beloved bone patent HPs to dinner..



Such a gorgeous dress and beautiful shoes. Love it!


----------



## M00

My new obsession, Athena 100, perfect for summer


----------



## LolasCloset

cts900 said:


> Took a quick mid-week trip to Las Vegas and wore my beloved bone patent HPs to dinner..



Beautiful shoes and that dress is BANGIN'.


----------



## LolasCloset

M00 said:


> My new obsession, Athena 100, perfect for summer



Those are really cute. Are they relatively comfortable?


----------



## Christchrist

cts900 said:


> Took a quick mid-week trip to Las Vegas and wore my beloved bone patent HPs to dinner..




Looking good cts


----------



## Christchrist

M00 said:


> My new obsession, Athena 100, perfect for summer




Yeah they are. They look good on you


----------



## cts900

Texlatina said:


> Such a gorgeous dress and beautiful shoes. Love it!



Thanks, sweetie! 



LolasCloset said:


> Beautiful shoes and that dress is BANGIN'.



I appreciate that so much!



Christchrist said:


> Looking good cts



Thanks, babe .



M00 said:


> My new obsession, Athena 100, perfect for summer



These are super cute on you!


----------



## BirkinLover77

M00 said:


> My new obsession, Athena 100, perfect for summer


M00, Those look gorgeous on you, fit to perfection, love the contrast of animal print. You Go Girl!!!


----------



## stilly

Texlatina said:


> Saw Lady Gaga last night in Dallas and wore a sparkly shirt and a pair of liquid leggings with my 160mm Dafs. Had an amazing time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2690601





Love the leggings with the Daffs!!!


----------



## M00

BirkinLover77 said:


> M00, Those look gorgeous on you, fit to perfection, love the contrast of animal print. You Go Girl!!!




These are super cute on you![/QUOTE]



Christchrist said:


> Yeah they are. They look good on you





LolasCloset said:


> Those are really cute. Are they relatively comfortable?



Thanks everyone


----------



## M00

LolasCloset said:


> Those are really cute. Are they relatively comfortable?


They are actually more comfortable than I thought they would be, but still can't beat my pigalle


----------



## mularice

Draped top - Zara
Skirt - no brand random skirt (but you can find similar in Zara and Forever21)
Shoes - black suede Un Bouts


----------



## cfellis522

Texlatina said:


> Saw Lady Gaga last night in Dallas and wore a sparkly shirt and a pair of liquid leggings with my 160mm Dafs. Had an amazing time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2690601



You look great!  Yay! Another Dallasite!  Been a while since I have been on but you look great!  We need a DFW get together!!!


----------



## Texlatina

mularice said:


> View attachment 2693286
> 
> 
> Draped top - Zara
> Skirt - no brand random skirt (but you can find similar in Zara and Forever21)
> Shoes - black suede Un Bouts




This is so elegant and beautiful!


----------



## Texlatina

cfellis522 said:


> You look great!  Yay! Another Dallasite!  Been a while since I have been on but you look great!  We need a DFW get together!!!




Hooray for DFW! Thank you for the compliment and YES we need a gtg!!!


----------



## Texlatina

I wanted to post a his/her pic too. My bf has Loubi's too. The couple that plays together, stays together!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

mularice said:


> View attachment 2693286
> 
> 
> Draped top - Zara
> Skirt - no brand random skirt (but you can find similar in Zara and Forever21)
> Shoes - black suede Un Bouts


Looking gorgeous girl!!!


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

Girls night out staring a pretty tulle skirt and CL Princess.

Top: online boutique
Skirt: space46boutique in blush
Shoes: CL Princess 

&#128139;


----------



## tinachkaa

Ladyintheshoe said:


> Girls night out staring a pretty tulle skirt and CL Princess.
> 
> Top: online boutique
> Skirt: space46boutique in blush
> Shoes: CL Princess
> 
> &#128139;
> View attachment 2693431




Love the skirt and princess pumps! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## PurseACold

Ladyintheshoe said:


> Girls night out staring a pretty tulle skirt and CL Princess.
> 
> Top: online boutique
> Skirt: space46boutique in blush
> Shoes: CL Princess
> 
> &#128139;
> View attachment 2693431


Gorgeous!!


----------



## LolasCloset

Ladyintheshoe said:


> Girls night out staring a pretty tulle skirt and CL Princess.
> 
> Top: online boutique
> Skirt: space46boutique in blush
> Shoes: CL Princess
> 
> &#128139;
> View attachment 2693431



I'll just copy what everyone else said and say GORGEOUS! I have never seen the Princesses on, and I don't know what I thought they would look like, but they look absolutely fabulous on you! Beautiful look!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Ladyintheshoe said:


> Girls night out staring a pretty tulle skirt and CL Princess.
> 
> Top: online boutique
> Skirt: space46boutique in blush
> Shoes: CL Princess
> 
> &#128139;
> View attachment 2693431


A girl must have fun with her girlfriends, you look beautiful


----------



## tinachkaa

Texlatina said:


> I wanted to post a his/her pic too. My bf has Loubi's too. The couple that plays together, stays together!
> View attachment 2693309




Too cute! And so true!!


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

tinachkaa said:


> Love the skirt and princess pumps! Gorgeous!!!





PurseACold said:


> Gorgeous!!





LolasCloset said:


> I'll just copy what everyone else said and say GORGEOUS! I have never seen the Princesses on, and I don't know what I thought they would look like, but they look absolutely fabulous on you! Beautiful look!





BirkinLover77 said:


> A girl must have fun with her girlfriends, you look beautiful



Thanks ladies!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Ladyintheshoe said:


> Girls night out staring a pretty tulle skirt and CL Princess.
> 
> Top: online boutique
> Skirt: space46boutique in blush
> Shoes: CL Princess
> 
> &#128139;
> View attachment 2693431


I love the combo with the tulle skirt and Princess!  A real life princess you are!  So pretty!!!


----------



## Nolia

*Just posted this in the Toronto Meet-up thread!! =D
http://forum.purseblog.com/louboutin-shopping/toronto-meet-up-summer-2014-a-871611.html

Left to Right: Nolia in Alta Athena 100, Cec.LV4eva in Leopard Maggies 140, hazeltt in suede Un Bout 100.
(Did not get a chance to grab a photo with J_Bear which we much rectify on our next meet!!)*


----------



## mularice

Nolia said:


> *Just posted this in the Toronto Meet-up thread!! =D
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/louboutin-shopping/toronto-meet-up-summer-2014-a-871611.html
> 
> 
> 
> Left to Right: Nolia in Alta Athena 100, Cec.LV4eva in Leopard Maggies 140, hazeltt in suede Un Bout 100.
> 
> (Did not get a chance to grab a photo with J_Bear which we much rectify on our next meet!!)*




I love this picture! Literally love all three pairs of CL's and some gorgeous bags to match!


----------



## MotoChiq

Nolia said:


> *Just posted this in the Toronto Meet-up thread!! =D
> http://forum.purseblog.com/louboutin-shopping/toronto-meet-up-summer-2014-a-871611.html
> 
> Left to Right: Nolia in Alta Athena 100, Cec.LV4eva in Leopard Maggies 140, hazeltt in suede Un Bout 100.
> (Did not get a chance to grab a photo with J_Bear which we much rectify on our next meet!!)*



You guys look fierce!


----------



## Nadin22

This looks so beautiful!!!


----------



## Nadin22

Wow, this is pretty cool. You girls look amazing!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Nolia said:


> *Just posted this in the Toronto Meet-up thread!! =D
> http://forum.purseblog.com/louboutin-shopping/toronto-meet-up-summer-2014-a-871611.html
> 
> Left to Right: Nolia in Alta Athena 100, Cec.LV4eva in Leopard Maggies 140, hazeltt in suede Un Bout 100.
> (Did not get a chance to grab a photo with J_Bear which we much rectify on our next meet!!)*


Looking Amazing and Beautiful Ladies


----------



## tinachkaa

Today's outfit with my super comfy CL gold flats!


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I love the combo with the tulle skirt and Princess!  A real life princess you are!  So pretty!!!




Thanks so much! &#128536;


----------



## cts900

nolia said:


> *just posted this in the toronto meet-up thread!! =d
> http://forum.purseblog.com/louboutin-shopping/toronto-meet-up-summer-2014-a-871611.html
> 
> left to right: Nolia in alta athena 100, cec.lv4eva in leopard maggies 140, hazeltt in suede un bout 100.
> (did not get a chance to grab a photo with j_bear which we much rectify on our next meet!!)*



l-o-v-e!


----------



## Texlatina

Ladies, just a warning...and I know this is the Internet so this is bound to happen...but it still makes me a little upset:censor: I was alerted that several of my photos that I have posted  have been re-posted on Reddit.com under their "high heels" section. They weren't altered in any way, but it borders on fetish/pornography on there. If anyone has any face photos, they may want to consider removing them from here.


----------



## mularice

Texlatina said:


> Ladies, just a warning...and I know this is the Internet so this is bound to happen...but it still makes me a little upset:censor: I was alerted that several of my photos that I have posted  have been re-posted on Reddit.com under their "high heels" section. They weren't altered in any way, but it borders on fetish/pornography on there. If anyone has any face photos, they may want to consider removing them from here.




How can you find out if your pictures are on there?


----------



## Texlatina

mularice said:


> How can you find out if your pictures are on there?



My BF just showed me on his phone...let me see if I can get a web address or something.


----------



## minxe

mularice said:


> How can you find out if your pictures are on there?



You can do a reverse image search through google. Just click on the camera in the search box!


----------



## Echoes

Texlatina said:


> If anyone has any face photos, they may want to consider removing them from here.



Faces are nice to see as they complete the image, but it's not wise to post personally identifiable images on the web.  That's not just for here either.  How many are posted on social media sites?


----------



## Chanieish

My dinner with besties outfit:

BCBG Lienna Dress
BCBG Belt
Ferragamo Clutch
Some Nordstrom Necklace
Christian Louboutin Pigalle 100 Nude Patent


----------



## Kayapo97

Chanieish said:


> My dinner with besties outfit:
> 
> BCBG Lienna Dress
> BCBG Belt
> Ferragamo Clutch
> Some Nordstrom Necklace
> Christian Louboutin Pigalle 100 Nude Patent




You look fabulous, lovely outfit.


----------



## LolasCloset

Chanieish said:


> My dinner with besties outfit:
> 
> BCBG Lienna Dress
> BCBG Belt
> Ferragamo Clutch
> Some Nordstrom Necklace
> Christian Louboutin Pigalle 100 Nude Patent



Beautiful!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Sorry for the general shout out,but you ladies all look FAB!!!!


----------



## LexielLoveee

My Loubs of the day. All dressed up for my birthday party tonight. Thanks for letting me share.


@lexieloveee


----------



## 6000chknfajitas

LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 2713907
> 
> 
> My Loubs of the day. All dressed up for my birthday party tonight. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> @lexieloveee



Happy birthday!

and i absolutely love that dress! what brand is it?


----------



## west of the sun

My simples back home from their maiden voyage at my friend's 21st! Surprisingly comfy these guys, danced in them for 5hours  and they match my haiiirrr


----------



## LexielLoveee

6000chknfajitas said:


> Happy birthday!
> 
> and i absolutely love that dress! what brand is it?




Thank you I honestly am not sure I found it in a dress shop in NYC no tag only says size 4: it's good for dinner party's erc because not to tight lol ,, thanks again &#10084;&#65039;


@lexieloveee


----------



## bagsforme

6000chknfajitas said:


> Happy birthday!
> 
> and i absolutely love that dress! what brand is it?



That dress is Boyod.  Its from a few years ago.


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

Pulling looks for an upcoming business trip to Switzerland with one day to spend in Paris visiting a friend. &#128513; *excuse the mess of shoes on the floor*

Top: loft 
Skirt: chicwish
Shoes: CL Indies


----------



## PurseACold

Ladyintheshoe said:


> Pulling looks for an upcoming business trip to Switzerland with one day to spend in Paris visiting a friend. &#128513; *excuse the mess of shoes on the floor*
> 
> Top: loft
> Skirt: chicwish
> Shoes: CL Indies
> View attachment 2721957


That is a very chic outfit.  We were just in Switzerland - what a beautiful country!


----------



## Snow Diva

Chanieish said:


> My dinner with besties outfit:
> 
> BCBG Lienna Dress
> BCBG Belt
> Ferragamo Clutch
> Some Nordstrom Necklace
> Christian Louboutin Pigalle 100 Nude Patent



Gorgeous outfit!


----------



## Snow Diva

LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 2713907
> 
> 
> My Loubs of the day. All dressed up for my birthday party tonight. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> @lexieloveee



This outfit is fabulous!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Chanieish said:


> My dinner with besties outfit:
> 
> BCBG Lienna Dress
> BCBG Belt
> Ferragamo Clutch
> Some Nordstrom Necklace
> Christian Louboutin Pigalle 100 Nude Patent


You look so elegant.  I love subtle colors beautifully put together


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 2713907
> 
> 
> My Loubs of the day. All dressed up for my birthday party tonight. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> @lexieloveee


You look absolutely STUNNING!!!  Sorry I am behind.  Happy belated birthday!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

west of the sun said:


> My simples back home from their maiden voyage at my friend's 21st! Surprisingly comfy these guys, danced in them for 5hours  and they match my haiiirrr


Cool!!!  5 hours dancing!  Great job!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Ladyintheshoe said:


> Pulling looks for an upcoming business trip to Switzerland with one day to spend in Paris visiting a friend. &#128513; *excuse the mess of shoes on the floor*
> 
> Top: loft
> Skirt: chicwish
> Shoes: CL Indies
> View attachment 2721957


Love the outfit.  Gorgeous!  My floor is a mess like that with shoes when I am about to go out trying them all out lol !!!


----------



## Chanieish

Kayapo97 said:


> You look fabulous, lovely outfit.





LolasCloset said:


> Beautiful!





Snow Diva said:


> Gorgeous outfit!





HelenOfTroy45 said:


> You look so elegant.  I love subtle colors beautifully put together




Thank you so much for the compliments ladies!  They truly make me smile


----------



## Chanieish

Ladyintheshoe said:


> Pulling looks for an upcoming business trip to Switzerland with one day to spend in Paris visiting a friend. &#128513; *excuse the mess of shoes on the floor*
> 
> Top: loft
> Skirt: chicwish
> Shoes: CL Indies
> View attachment 2721957



Love that skirt and silhouette!!!

I've always wanted to try a poufy midi skirt!


----------



## bougainvillier

Ladyintheshoe said:


> Pulling looks for an upcoming business trip to Switzerland with one day to spend in Paris visiting a friend. &#128513; *excuse the mess of shoes on the floor*
> 
> Top: loft
> Skirt: chicwish
> Shoes: CL Indies
> View attachment 2721957



Love this skirt! Lovely pairing - exactly how I would go with that amazing print


----------



## shoes4ever

Ladyintheshoe said:


> Pulling looks for an upcoming business trip to Switzerland with one day to spend in Paris visiting a friend. &#128513; *excuse the mess of shoes on the floor*
> 
> Top: loft
> Skirt: chicwish
> Shoes: CL Indies
> View attachment 2721957


Your outfit is lovely. Very retro chic. I just spent the month of June in Switzerland & Paris too - u'r certain to have a wonderful time. It's the returning from there that's so hard 
OK now running off to buy that skirt


----------



## LolasCloset

Ladyintheshoe said:


> Pulling looks for an upcoming business trip to Switzerland with one day to spend in Paris visiting a friend. &#55357;&#56833; *excuse the mess of shoes on the floor*
> 
> Top: loft
> Skirt: chicwish
> Shoes: CL Indies
> View attachment 2721957



This skirt is so great! I get tons of compliments on it when I wear, even from randos in the street. I'm sure the Swiss will love it and you look gorgeous in that outfit!


----------



## akillian24

Disclaimer:  I don't normally dress this provocatively.... But it was my birthday. My 35th birthday, to be exact. And so I toed the line of ladylike just a bit.  :shame:

Aqua Rondas, 140mm
BCBG dress


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

PurseACold said:


> That is a very chic outfit.  We were just in Switzerland - what a beautiful country!





HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Love the outfit.  Gorgeous!  My floor is a mess like that with shoes when I am about to go out trying them all out lol !!!





Chanieish said:


> Love that skirt and silhouette!!!
> 
> I've always wanted to try a poufy midi skirt!





bougainvillier said:


> Love this skirt! Lovely pairing - exactly how I would go with that amazing print





shoes4ever said:


> Your outfit is lovely. Very retro chic. I just spent the month of June in Switzerland & Paris too - u'r certain to have a wonderful time. It's the returning from there that's so hard
> OK now running off to buy that skirt





LolasCloset said:


> This skirt is so great! I get tons of compliments on it when I wear, even from randos in the street. I'm sure the Swiss will love it and you look gorgeous in that outfit!



Thank you all soooo much and I'm so excited about the trip! :kiss:


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

akillian24 said:


> Disclaimer:  I don't normally dress this provocatively.... But it was my birthday. My 35th birthday, to be exact. And so I toed the line of ladylike just a bit.  :shame:
> 
> Aqua Rondas, 140mm
> BCBG dress


You are GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## stilly

akillian24 said:


> Disclaimer:  I don't normally dress this provocatively.... But it was my birthday. My 35th birthday, to be exact. And so I toed the line of ladylike just a bit.  :shame:
> 
> Aqua Rondas, 140mm
> BCBG dress






You look amazing!!!


----------



## LexielLoveee

my Loubs thanks for letting me share.


@lexieloveee


----------



## SLCsocialite

Lovin' my loubies!


----------



## bougainvillier

SLCsocialite said:


> Lovin' my loubies!



So pretty! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PurseACold

SLCsocialite said:


> Lovin' my loubies!



I love your look! So pretty and fresh!


----------



## shoes4ever

SLCsocialite said:


> Lovin' my loubies!


Love your outfit - you look super.


----------



## alyssaxnicole

Today's outfit to see Aladdin on broadway!


----------



## stilly

SLCsocialite said:


> Lovin' my loubies!





Love the look!
So cute!!!


----------



## stilly

alyssaxnicole said:


> View attachment 2725306
> View attachment 2725307
> 
> Today's outfit to see Aladdin on broadway!





You look gorgeous!!!


----------



## alyssaxnicole

stilly said:


> You look gorgeous!!!




Thank you!!


----------



## LolasCloset

alyssaxnicole said:


> View attachment 2725306
> View attachment 2725307
> 
> Today's outfit to see Aladdin on broadway!



You look lovely!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

alyssaxnicole said:


> View attachment 2725306
> View attachment 2725307
> 
> Today's outfit to see Aladdin on broadway!


So pretty!!!


----------



## alyssaxnicole

LolasCloset said:


> You look lovely!







HelenOfTroy45 said:


> So pretty!!!




Thank you lovely ladies!


----------



## Nolia

alyssaxnicole said:


> View attachment 2725306
> View attachment 2725307
> 
> Today's outfit to see Aladdin on broadway!



Gorg!!


----------



## Kayapo97

alyssaxnicole said:


> View attachment 2725306
> View attachment 2725307
> 
> Today's outfit to see Aladdin on broadway!




Very cute outfit, you look lovely. Enjoy the show.


----------



## BirkinLover77

SLCsocialite said:


> Lovin' my loubies!



Love the look



alyssaxnicole said:


> View attachment 2725306
> View attachment 2725307
> 
> Today's outfit to see Aladdin on broadway!
> 
> Very pretty


----------



## mularice

Jumpsuit with plunging front - H&M
Belt - Warehouse
Shoes - Un Bout (black suede)
Bag - Chanel


----------



## stilly

mularice said:


> View attachment 2727426
> 
> 
> Jumpsuit with plunging front - H&M
> Belt - Warehouse
> Shoes - Un Bout (black suede)
> Bag - Chanel




Such a great outfit *mularice*!!!


----------



## mularice

stilly said:


> Such a great outfit *mularice*!!!




Aww thanks Stilly! Means a lot coming from you!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Black patent pigalle plato


----------



## LolasCloset

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Black patent pigalle plato



Lookin' foxy, Lav! The stockings look great with the pigalles!


----------



## Christchrist

mularice said:


> View attachment 2727426
> 
> 
> jumpsuit with plunging front - h&m
> belt - warehouse
> shoes - un bout (black suede)
> bag - chanel




&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128539;&#128539;


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Black patent pigalle plato



Very nice ducky


----------



## mularice

Christchrist said:


> &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128539;&#128539;




Thanks CC! &#128536;


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Black patent pigalle plato




Just gorgeous *Lav*!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

LolasCloset said:


> Lookin' foxy, Lav! The stockings look great with the pigalles!



Thanks!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Very nice ducky



Thanks girl! I'm jealous that you were able to pick up the pigalli!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Thanks stilly!!


----------



## mularice

Fine knit too - Zara
Lace hem shorts - missguided
Chanel bag
Décolleté 868 black jazz


----------



## stilly

Love the outfit!!!
So cute!!!


----------



## lovieluvslux

The shorts are cute.


----------



## deathorglory

Nasty girl skirt, Ann Taylor loft blouse, Décolleté 554 in nude patent


----------



## Kayapo97

Nice combo, love the skirt.


----------



## deathorglory

My beautiful Décolleté 554 now have a scuff on the heel due to a sneaky sidewalk crack  any idea if a cobbler can fix this, or will I need to send it to MM7...? 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Or should I just ignore it cuz it's decently small


----------



## stilly

A cobbler can definitely fix it but its small and probably not that noticeable when you wear them so I so I would leave it. I have a lot of these nicks on my CL's...


----------



## stilly

deathorglory said:


> View attachment 2740832
> 
> Nasty girl skirt, Ann Taylor loft blouse, Décolleté 554 in nude patent


You look gorgeous!!!
The skirt and CL's!!!


----------



## deathorglory

stilly said:


> You look gorgeous!!!
> The skirt and CL's!!!




Thank you, Stilly! It means a ton coming from you!!! &#10084;&#65039;

Thanks for the input! I guess if it gets worse I can take it to my cobbler or if it gets REALLY bad, send it to MM7...


----------



## deathorglory

Kayapo97 said:


> Nice combo, love the skirt.




Thank you! My friend sent it to me for my bday/Christmas last year


----------



## mularice

deathorglory said:


> My beautiful Décolleté 554 now have a scuff on the heel due to a sneaky sidewalk crack  any idea if a cobbler can fix this, or will I need to send it to MM7...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2741192
> 
> 
> Or should I just ignore it cuz it's decently small




I had the same thing on my décolleté 868s.. Mine was bigger and higher up the heel. I left it but my SA just have me a spare piece of leather and said mm7 can just use it to re-do the heel but I just didn't get round to it yet.


----------



## deathorglory

mularice said:


> I had the same thing on my décolleté 868s.. Mine was bigger and higher up the heel. I left it but my SA just have me a spare piece of leather and said mm7 can just use it to re-do the heel but I just didn't get round to it yet.




I was thinking of leaving it or seeing if my cobbler here could just straighten out the patent and glue it back down as a patch job...if I were to send it to mm7, it's be for a new heel, I think  and if I end up sending those in, I might as well send my other pair to have the Louboutin vibrams put in...


----------



## traciilicious

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Batignolles 120 Ayers Naturel
> 
> Went to CL boutique over the weekend. Invited up to the VIP salon which was nice and got to see the AW2014 collection.
> 
> Wish the Pigalle Follies were ugly, but they weren't UGH!!!



You are so gorgeous!!!


----------



## traciilicious

deathorglory said:


> View attachment 2740832
> 
> Nasty girl skirt, Ann Taylor loft blouse, Décolleté 554 in nude patent



Love your outfit


----------



## deathorglory

traciilicious said:


> Love your outfit




Thank you so much!!!


----------



## deathorglory

deathorglory said:


> I was thinking of leaving it or seeing if my cobbler here could just straighten out the patent and glue it back down as a patch job...if I were to send it to mm7, it's be for a new heel, I think  and if I end up sending those in, I might as well send my other pair to have the Louboutin vibrams put in...




Update: my boyfriend just saw the shoes and said "whoa that's pretty noticeable - you should get that fixed for sure!" T_T wahhhhhh


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Black patent pigalle plato



Love the office look, where's that dress from? me like


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

mularice said:


> View attachment 2727426
> 
> 
> Jumpsuit with plunging front - H&M
> Belt - Warehouse
> Shoes - Un Bout (black suede)
> Bag - Chanel



very chic!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

alyssaxnicole said:


> View attachment 2725306
> View attachment 2725307
> 
> Today's outfit to see Aladdin on broadway!



Gorgeous!


----------



## deathorglory

Club Monaco tshirt, Hudson jeans, Iriza 100mm black kid 

I put in heel liners and they fit PERFECTLY!


----------



## cts900

mularice said:


> View attachment 2727426
> 
> 
> Jumpsuit with plunging front - H&M
> Belt - Warehouse
> Shoes - Un Bout (black suede)
> Bag - Chanel



Wowza...I'd give just about anything to look like this .


----------



## mularice

cts900 said:


> Wowza...I'd give just about anything to look like this .




You're too kind CTS900 ! 
I've actually put on so much weight recently (I blame my new bf taking me out for dinner too often and just being in that "happy" mind set). I think the jumpsuit is just flattering. It's such a simple and easy thing to throw on. Plus a belt and shoes and you're set to go!


----------



## lovemysavior

From my IG account...wearing my Pigalle Follies to our Tailgate special Church service. (I know we lost...lol...)


----------



## stilly

lovemysavior said:


> From my IG account...wearing my Pigalle Follies to our Tailgate special Church service. (I know we lost...lol...)





Love the look!!!


----------



## lovemysavior

stilly said:


> Love the look!!!



Thank you Stilly


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Love the office look, where's that dress from? me like



Thanks Ce! Its from banana Republic


----------



## needloub

I haven't posted in the CL thread in some time since I was pregnant.  I went to an outdoor wedding with DH and finally had a chance to wear an oldie (Atomica's)...I can finally wear heels lol!  Dress from Asos...love a dress with pockets.


----------



## LolasCloset

needloub said:


> I haven't posted in the CL thread in some time since I was pregnant.  I went to an outdoor wedding with DH and finally had a chance to wear an oldie (Atomica's)...I can finally wear heels lol!  Dress from Asos...love a dress with pockets.



Those are gorgeous shoes, and so is your dress! I love me some pockets, haha.


----------



## needloub

LolasCloset said:


> Those are gorgeous shoes, and so is your dress! *I love me some pockets, haha.*



  I have several more dresses in this style with pockets...it's a lifesaver!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Thanks Ce! Its from banana Republic




Thanks!! Will look into this


----------



## giggles00

LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 2677568
> 
> 
> My loubies



LOVE the sporty plus sexy look, short-shorts with 5" heels.  Big bag is a nice accessory.

I just finished a couple of marathon shopping runs (South Coast Plaza and Topanga Plaza), at Nordstrom and Macy's.  Many short-shorts and varying length pants (mid calf to ankle) were bought on sale.  White, pink, black, salmon, etc.  Also short skirts (elastic waste band) plus bikini bottoms with built-in skirt.  All at 65% off with add'l 20% off.

Got my first Pigalle Follies 120 in red-patent.  Total LOVE!  I'm a Pigalle 120 and Love Me 120 loyalist (old cut), the PF is my new passion.  I've resisted So Kate till now, because of my dedication to short-toe box w/toe-cleavage. However, I just got a So Kate in black-patent..the fit was PERFECT.  "Resistance is Futile", I caved-in to CL's new signature shoe.

Resting now (totally exhausted, feet swollen, sleep deprived), will consolidate the new portfolio.  Ready to rock some cool outfits, on the town!


----------



## tinachkaa

God I miss wearing my shoes & posting on tPF! But I've been pregnant and very very lazy lol here's a recent one at dinner with hubby. Wearing a French connection dress with my glacier decolletes


----------



## LolasCloset

tinachkaa said:


> God I miss wearing my shoes & posting on tPF! But I've been pregnant and very very lazy lol here's a recent one at dinner with hubby. Wearing a French connection dress with my glacier decolletes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2753648



DEM LEGS! You look lovely!


----------



## PurseACold

tinachkaa said:


> God I miss wearing my shoes & posting on tPF! But I've been pregnant and very very lazy lol here's a recent one at dinner with hubby. Wearing a French connection dress with my glacier decolletes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2753648


You look beautiful.  And you're glowing more than your shoes.  Congratulations!


----------



## tinachkaa

LolasCloset said:


> DEM LEGS! You look lovely!




Thank you Lolas! They're normally short and stubby lol it's the heels!!


----------



## tinachkaa

PurseACold said:


> You look beautiful.  And you're glowing more than your shoes.  Congratulations!




Thank you Purseacold! You are too kind!! &#128522;


----------



## cathe_kim

Cant really see the shoes but a quick shot in the bathroom. 
Louboutin simple 70
Ann taylor pants
Banana republic top
J crew cardigan
Michael kors 2012 limited edition rose gold watch


----------



## BirkinLover77

cathe_kim said:


> Cant really see the shoes but a quick shot in the bathroom.
> Louboutin simple 70
> Ann taylor pants
> Banana republic top
> J crew cardigan
> Michael kors 2012 limited edition rose gold watch
> 
> View attachment 2760094


Looking lovely


----------



## stilly

cathe_kim said:


> Cant really see the shoes but a quick shot in the bathroom.
> Louboutin simple 70
> Ann taylor pants
> Banana republic top
> J crew cardigan
> Michael kors 2012 limited edition rose gold watch
> 
> View attachment 2760094




Such a cute outfit!!!


----------



## Kayapo97

giggles00 said:


> LOVE the sporty plus sexy look, short-shorts with 5" heels.  Big bag is a nice accessory.
> 
> I just finished a couple of marathon shopping runs (South Coast Plaza and Topanga Plaza), at Nordstrom and Macy's.  Many short-shorts and varying length pants (mid calf to ankle) were bought on sale.  White, pink, black, salmon, etc.  Also short skirts (elastic waste band) plus bikini bottoms with built-in skirt.  All at 65% off with add'l 20% off.
> 
> Got my first Pigalle Follies 120 in red-patent.  Total LOVE!  I'm a Pigalle 120 and Love Me 120 loyalist (old cut), the PF is my new passion.  I've resisted So Kate till now, because of my dedication to short-toe box w/toe-cleavage. However, I just got a So Kate in black-patent..the fit was PERFECT.  "Resistance is Futile", I caved-in to CL's new signature shoe.
> 
> Resting now (totally exhausted, feet swollen, sleep deprived), will consolidate the new portfolio.  Ready to rock some cool outfits, on the town!


Giggles00


Love those black patent so Kates on you.


----------



## LexielLoveee

. Loubs to my gfs bridal shower brunch 


@lexieloveee


----------



## wannaprada

It's been forever since I've been in this thread. Everyone is looking lovely! Here I am in a Jcrew cardigan, dress and necklace, Louis Vuitton accessories pouch being used as a clutch and my CL Arakna.


----------



## LPB1990LV

LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 2764377
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Loubs to my gfs bridal shower brunch
> 
> 
> @lexieloveee



Love your outfit!


----------



## LolasCloset

wannaprada said:


> It's been forever since I've been in this thread. Everyone is looking lovely! Here I am in a Jcrew cardigan, dress and necklace, Louis Vuitton accessories pouch being used as a clutch and my CL Arakna.
> 
> View attachment 2764658



I love the outfit with your shoes!


----------



## mularice

wannaprada said:


> It's been forever since I've been in this thread. Everyone is looking lovely! Here I am in a Jcrew cardigan, dress and necklace, Louis Vuitton accessories pouch being used as a clutch and my CL Arakna.
> 
> View attachment 2764658




Looking lovely wannaprada! Nice to see you back!


----------



## PurseACold

wannaprada said:


> It's been forever since I've been in this thread. Everyone is looking lovely! Here I am in a Jcrew cardigan, dress and necklace, Louis Vuitton accessories pouch being used as a clutch and my CL Arakna.
> 
> View attachment 2764658


Love your look!!


----------



## giggles00

deathorglory said:


> View attachment 2740832
> 
> Nasty girl skirt, Ann Taylor loft blouse, Décolleté 554 in nude patent



Oh, I LOVE Nasty Girl!!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nasty_Gal
http://www.lejournalinternational.f...live-according-to-Business-Insider_a1348.html



> There are some CEOs that can make running a company look ridiculously easy. Then there are some who can do it with, well, a certain je ne sais quoi. Sexiness is a subjective measure and it's not just about looks. It's also about success, power, ambition, charisma, altruism, fashion sense, and style&#8221;- explained Business Insider publishing the results of the ranking &#8220;The sexiest CEOs Alive&#8221;. Probably the most amazing thing of it all is that Sophia Amoruso had never worked in fashion before Nasty Gal - *she was just a well-dressed young woman with a good eye for fashion.*



Just saw Sophia Amoruso on late night TV, she described her "rags to riches" story.  From Subway minimum-wage worker, living in garage-house (selling stuff on Ebay, then got kicked off).  Started website with her own designs, filling orders (doing packing).  Now, has a major brand-name, moved to LA.

Very down to earth woman, she still misses the packing/shipping of orders.  Now, she's "corporate" (small company of 180)

Stereotypical American success story!  I will support this "rad girl", I've never seen her stores.  But, I will certainly check them out.


----------



## wannaprada

mularice said:


> Looking lovely wannaprada! Nice to see you back!





LolasCloset said:


> I love the outfit with your shoes!





PurseACold said:


> Love your look!!





Thank you ladies and it's good to be back Mularice!


----------



## shoes4ever

wannaprada said:


> It's been forever since I've been in this thread. Everyone is looking lovely! Here I am in a Jcrew cardigan, dress and necklace, Louis Vuitton accessories pouch being used as a clutch and my CL Arakna.
> 
> View attachment 2764658


Love these on you Wannaprada - they are such a fun spin to a classic nude colour.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Out to dinner last night with my best friend in volcano strass Lady Claude, Chanel handbag, ysl arty ring, Karl Lagerfeld blazer


----------



## LolasCloset

hermosa_vogue said:


> Out to dinner last night with my best friend in volcano strass Lady Claude, Chanel handbag, ysl arty ring, Karl Lagerfeld blazer



Adorable! Those Lady Claudes are fab!


----------



## engineerinheels

Shorts and heels


----------



## shoes4ever

engineerinheels said:


> Shorts and heels


Cute outfit - fun pop of blues


----------



## PurseACold

engineerinheels said:


> Shorts and heels



What a gorgeous, fresh outfit!


----------



## DebbiNC

engineerinheels said:


> Shorts and heels



Fun!! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Nolia

engineerinheels said:


> Shorts and heels



Gorgeous!!


----------



## hhl4vr

engineerinheels said:


> Shorts and heels


 
Gorgeous heels


----------



## BirkinLover77

engineerinheels said:


> Shorts and heels


Love your bright color combinations


----------



## engineerinheels

Pigalle 120s and jeans, another great combo!


----------



## soleilbrun

engineerinheels said:


> Pigalle 120s and jeans, another great combo!


 That is a great combo.Minus the cobblestones of course! I hate those things for walking in heels and it seems they hate heels also but it keeps my cobbler happy though. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## engineerinheels

soleilbrun said:


> That is a great combo.Minus the cobblestones of course! I hate those things for walking in heels and it seems they hate heels also but it keeps my cobbler happy though. Keep the pics coming.



Yes cobblestones slow me down. It was a neat alleyway that my photographer husband had to get a picture of me in.


----------



## MBB Fan

Beautiful as ever. Thx.


----------



## BirkinLover77

engineerinheels said:


> Pigalle 120s and jeans, another great combo!


Very Nice &#128522;


----------



## LolasCloset

engineerinheels said:


> Pigalle 120s and jeans, another great combo!



damn girl, you must have feet of steel to be able to walk in piggies on cobblestone! They look fab though, really nice photos!


----------



## Nolia

*It's my birthday today!! Celebrated with friends over the weekend. I went on an oyster binge and then enjoyed a Cirque du Soleil show~

Pics from my Instagram!
Wearing Louboutin Lady Peeps in Purple Calf Leather !!*


----------



## Missy1726

Nolia said:


> *It's my birthday today!! Celebrated with friends over the weekend. I went on an oyster binge and then enjoyed a Cirque du Soleil show~
> 
> Wearing Louboutin Lady Peeps in Purple Calf Leather !!*



Woow! Looks killer!! Happy Birthday!


----------



## hhl4vr

Missy1726 said:


> Woow! Looks killer!! Happy Birthday!


 
Wow, you look amazing and Happy belated Birthday


----------



## Kayapo97

Nolia said:


> *It's my birthday today!! Celebrated with friends over the weekend. I went on an oyster binge and then enjoyed a Cirque du Soleil show~
> 
> Pics from my Instagram!
> Wearing Louboutin Lady Peeps in Purple Calf Leather !!*



HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!


artyhat:


You look stunning
LoVE those heels


----------



## Kayapo97

engineerinheels said:


> Pigalle 120s and jeans, another great combo!


You look fab and great mod pics!
thanks for sharing


----------



## LVlover01

Casual day with my Simple Pumps, Speedy 30 Damier Ebene and MK watch. Princess sneaks in the pic too lol


----------



## PurseACold

Nolia said:


> *It's my birthday today!! Celebrated with friends over the weekend. I went on an oyster binge and then enjoyed a Cirque du Soleil show~
> 
> Pics from my Instagram!
> Wearing Louboutin Lady Peeps in Purple Calf Leather !!*


Gorgeous!  Happy birthday!


----------



## Nolia

Missy1726 said:


> Woow! Looks killer!! Happy Birthday!





hhl4vr said:


> Wow, you look amazing and Happy belated Birthday





Kayapo97 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!
> 
> 
> artyhat:
> 
> 
> You look stunning
> LoVE those heels





PurseACold said:


> Gorgeous!  Happy birthday!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Nolia said:


> *It's my birthday today!! Celebrated with friends over the weekend. I went on an oyster binge and then enjoyed a Cirque du Soleil show~
> 
> Pics from my Instagram!
> Wearing Louboutin Lady Peeps in Purple Calf Leather !!*


Happy Birthday Nolia, You look fabulous and Beautiful


----------



## soleilbrun

Nolia said:


> *It's my birthday today!! Celebrated with friends over the weekend. I went on an oyster binge and then enjoyed a Cirque du Soleil show~
> 
> Pics from my Instagram!
> Wearing Louboutin Lady Peeps in Purple Calf Leather !!*



Happy birthday hotstuff!!!


----------



## Nolia

BirkinLover77 said:


> Happy Birthday Nolia, You look fabulous and Beautiful





soleilbrun said:


> Happy birthday hotstuff!!!



Thank you~


----------



## stilly

Nolia said:


> *It's my birthday today!! Celebrated with friends over the weekend. I went on an oyster binge and then enjoyed a Cirque du Soleil show~
> 
> Pics from my Instagram!
> Wearing Louboutin Lady Peeps in Purple Calf Leather !!*




You look amazing *Nolia*!!!


----------



## stilly

LVlover01 said:


> Casual day with my Simple Pumps, Speedy 30 Damier Ebene and MK watch. Princess sneaks in the pic too lol




Love the look *LVlover*!!!


----------



## LVlover01

stilly said:


> Love the look *LVlover*!!!



Thank you!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Nolia said:


> *It's my birthday today!! Celebrated with friends over the weekend. I went on an oyster binge and then enjoyed a Cirque du Soleil show~
> 
> Pics from my Instagram!
> Wearing Louboutin Lady Peeps in Purple Calf Leather !!*



Looking cute girl! I love your dress!


----------



## avcbob

LVlover01 said:


> Casual day with my Simple Pumps, Speedy 30 Damier Ebene and MK watch. Princess sneaks in the pic too lol


Great look!


----------



## Nolia

stilly said:


> You look amazing *Nolia*!!!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Looking cute girl! I love your dress!



Thank you!!


----------



## LVlover01

avcbob said:


> Great look!



Thank you!


----------



## alyssaxnicole

Excuse the mess! Out for my 20th birthday with friends and boyfriend. 
Top: APT 9
Bottoms: Zara
Shoes: Christian Louboutin Pigalle


----------



## BirkinLover77

alyssaxnicole said:


> Excuse the mess! Out for my 20th birthday with friends and boyfriend.
> Top: APT 9
> Bottoms: Zara
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin Pigalle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2794929


Happy Birthday, looking beautiful and have fun with bf and friends


----------



## Christchrist

alyssaxnicole said:


> Excuse the mess! Out for my 20th birthday with friends and boyfriend.
> Top: APT 9
> Bottoms: Zara
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin Pigalle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2794929




Lovely


----------



## alyssaxnicole

BirkinLover77 said:


> Happy Birthday, looking beautiful and have fun with bf and friends







Christchrist said:


> Lovely




Thank you!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

engineerinheels said:


> Pigalle 120s and jeans, another great combo!


OOOOOOooooo!!!!  Cobble stones Yikes!!!  Looking great though!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Nolia said:


> *It's my birthday today!! Celebrated with friends over the weekend. I went on an oyster binge and then enjoyed a Cirque du Soleil show~
> 
> Pics from my Instagram!
> Wearing Louboutin Lady Peeps in Purple Calf Leather !!*


You look absolutely HOT!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Sorry for the general shout-out.  Playing catch up here.  You all look absolutely STUNNING!!!  YUM!!!


----------



## cts900

Nolia said:


> *It's my birthday today!! Celebrated with friends over the weekend. I went on an oyster binge and then enjoyed a Cirque du Soleil show~
> 
> Pics from my Instagram!
> Wearing Louboutin Lady Peeps in Purple Calf Leather !!*



Wow.


----------



## julianorman

LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 2764377
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Loubs to my gfs bridal shower brunch
> @lexieloveee



Love that look. From the dress to the shoes to the accessories to the lip, your color selections are perfect.


----------



## giggles00

alyssaxnicole said:


> Excuse the mess! Out for my 20th birthday with friends and boyfriend.
> Top: APT 9
> Bottoms: Zara
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin Pigalle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2794929



Check the mega sale items at Macy's.  65 to 70% off (after few rounds of markdowns), plus extra 15% off if you use Macy's card.  I got some stuff this last weekend, with extra 25% off (after 5pm Sunday in store).  They have a LOT of pants, in varying lengths.  Jean material that is stretchy (my fave!!), cotton (white, pink, salmon, lime green, etc), etc.  Final price is like $9 to $20, quality brands.


----------



## stilly

alyssaxnicole said:


> Excuse the mess! Out for my 20th birthday with friends and boyfriend.
> Top: APT 9
> Bottoms: Zara
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin Pigalle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2794929





Love the look!!!


----------



## stilly

giggles00 said:


> Check the mega sale items at Macy's.  65 to 70% off (after few rounds of markdowns), plus extra 15% off if you use Macy's card.  I got some stuff this last weekend, with extra 25% off (after 5pm Sunday in store).  They have a LOT of pants, in varying lengths.  Jean material that is stretchy (my fave!!), cotton (white, pink, salmon, lime green, etc), etc.  Final price is like $9 to $20, quality brands.




Those are some cute shorts *gigs*!
You're looking at shorts and I'm buying sweaters...west coast/east coast....


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> Those are some cute shorts *gigs*!
> You're looking at shorts and I'm buying sweaters...west coast/east coast....



I was just at Nordstrom Brass Plum (for Juniors), this store was "mega" for me last night..  A new set of 40% markdowns..flare-out mini-skirts (floral pattern, hidden scalloped pattern in black and auburn).  Got like 6 of them.  These are along the line of your "fave", I was thinking of you when I got them.  Go see your Nordstroms, I will post pics (or even get you the SKU #..do a store-wide search to find them in your area).  The SA ordered a black-skirt for me (my size wasn't in stock) at 40% markdown..free shipping to my home!  You could do the same! (do your shopping online, with me as your unofficial "stylist and buyer"..haha)  I NEED to get you the SKU #'s.  Check your PM.  I do M ("medium") in stretchy waist-band skirts, sometimes I go down to "S" (small).  Latter, since I like a tight fitting skirt..I'm slim in the hip-area.

  I also got a pink sweater..long sleeves that goes below waits ($29 after 40% markdown)

DO get over to the designer section at Nordstrom.  I had a HEAVENLY experience at the Las Vegas Nordstrom (Fashion Mall on the strip), and had similar thing at a local Nordstrom.  Some locations are ESPECIALLY loaded in the designer dept.  Here in LA, that Grove location (near Beverly Center, across from CBS Studios on 3rd) is one.  I'm headed over there today, BTW.  Nordstrom in Westside Pavilion (south of Beverly Hills & Westwood) also is loaded..I will also check them out today.

Neiman Marcus is doing a T'giving Black Friday markdown, I'm going down to Newport Beach/CA (just south of mega Southcoast Plaza..which has a CL boutique) to check out a dress.  The Las Vegas store found me my size with a store-wide search, gave me a "receipt".  $225 for a $650 dress..wowza, the quality is TDF.  Shirred pleated skirt, with sheer top (strapless) with embossments.  I'm betting on it being available when Black Friday shows up, then call in my order..shipping is $15 to my house (free if you are Saks CC member).  That $15 covers MULTIPLE items shipped..not just 1 item, good deal.


----------



## Elsie87

OOTD:









Blouse: Liu Jo
Cardigan: Filippa K
Pencil skirt: New Look
Belt: Fendi
Pumps: Christian Louboutin Lillian 120
Bag: Chanel Le Marais flap


----------



## PurseACold

Elsie87 said:


> OOTD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blouse: Liu Jo
> Cardigan: Filippa K
> Pencil skirt: New Look
> Belt: Fendi
> Pumps: Christian Louboutin Lillian 120
> Bag: Chanel Le Marais flap


You look amazing. I wish those shoes fit me right, but they don't. They look so right on you!


----------



## rock_girl

Elsie87 said:


> OOTD:
> 
> Blouse: Liu Jo
> Cardigan: Filippa K
> Pencil skirt: New Look
> Belt: Fendi
> Pumps: Christian Louboutin Lillian 120
> Bag: Chanel Le Marais flap




Good to see you Elsie, it's been a while!  I've always enjoyed your OOTD posts, and this one is no exception!


----------



## julianorman

Elsie87 said:


> OOTD:



So sexy and modern. Absolutely love.


----------



## Elsie87

rock_girl said:


> Good to see you Elsie, it's been a while!  I've always enjoyed your OOTD posts, and this one is no exception!





julianorman said:


> So sexy and modern. Absolutely love.




Thank you both!


----------



## _Danielle_

Perfect Look Elsie :okay:


----------



## Elsie87

_Danielle_ said:


> Perfect Look Elsie :okay:




Thanks *Dani*!


----------



## Elsie87

Today:








Trenchcoat: Burberry
V-neck sweater: Mer du Nord
Pencil skirt: New Look
Bag: LV Alma
Pumps: Christian Louboutin Simple Pump


----------



## TinaX

Lady peep spikes red-out for a random fancy dinner with the DBF


----------



## TinaX

Girls night out with Mado over the knee 120 (apologies for the low resolution photos-these boots are TDF in person! very "pretty-woman" esque...)


----------



## TinaX

and lastly-heading a friend's bday dinner now in my cosmo silver python lady peeps 







thanks for letting me share ladies!


----------



## stilly

TinaX said:


> and lastly-heading a friend's bday dinner now in my cosmo silver python lady peeps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share ladies!




They're so gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## stilly

TinaX said:


> Girls night out with Mado over the knee 120 (apologies for the low resolution photos-these boots are TDF in person! very "pretty-woman" esque...)




You look amazing!
Love the dress and boots!


----------



## cts900

Elsie87 said:


> OOTD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blouse: Liu Jo
> Cardigan: Filippa K
> Pencil skirt: New Look
> Belt: Fendi
> Pumps: Christian Louboutin Lillian 120
> Bag: Chanel Le Marais flap



LOVE this belt!!!!


----------



## TinaX

stilly said:


> You look amazing!
> Love the dress and boots!


Thanks stilly!! You're my absolute shoe/style role model-I want to be just like you when I grow up :giggles:


----------



## BirkinLover77

TinaX said:


> and lastly-heading a friend's bday dinner now in my cosmo silver python lady peeps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share ladies!


Sexy and beautiful lady peeps


----------



## BirkinLover77

TinaX said:


> Girls night out with Mado over the knee 120 (apologies for the low resolution photos-these boots are TDF in person! very "pretty-woman" esque...)


Love your sexy boots


----------



## Nadin22

TinaX said:


> Girls night out with Mado over the knee 120 (apologies for the low resolution photos-these boots are TDF in person! very "pretty-woman" esque...)



Super sexy outfits!


----------



## TinaX

Nadin22 said:


> Super sexy outfits!


Thank y'all! You ladies are so sweet


----------



## engineerinheels

Not a full outfit, but the cold prompted some opaque stockings!

http://imgur.com/a/25Zzc


----------



## TinaX

engineerinheels said:


> Not a full outfit, but the cold prompted some opaque stockings!
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/25Zzc


OBSESSED  You rock them so well!!

Wish I wasn't stupid and had actually gotten these when they were still on the US website...might have to resort to attempting to get custom ones, order from overseas CL or stalking ebay literally every day


----------



## lala1

TinaX said:


> and lastly-heading a friend's bday dinner now in my cosmo silver python lady peeps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share ladies!


So beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Glitter Debout
Nordstrom shirt
Bebe pants
Pic below


----------



## Mrs. MFH




----------



## BirkinLover77

Mrs. MFH said:


> View attachment 2813434


Very Beautiful and you rocking that outfit.  I got the Pigalle Follies Glitter Sirene in this print a hint of glitter not too much but certainly a pop to any outfit.


----------



## betty.lee

TinaX said:


> and lastly-heading a friend's bday dinner now in my cosmo silver python lady peeps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share ladies!




so in love with the color and skin. great choice!


----------



## TinaX

betty.lee said:


> so in love with the color and skin. great choice!


thank you! And thanks for all the complements ladies-I'm actually debating selling these-they're just a tad too big for me  (plus I'm debating pre-ordering the hot chicks in mint & getting them dyed professionally to black! since i missed out on the black patent ones...)

betty.lee-your dog is adorable, I'm in love  I have a maltese (his name is dumpling) and I'm such a dog mom...it's a problem.


----------



## shaggy360

TinaX said:


> I'm debating pre-ordering the hot chicks in mint & getting them dyed professionally to black! since i missed out on the black patent ones...)



Don't!!! 

I have called Christian Louboutin online back in New York to ask IF they are getting more black patent Hot Chicks. They said "Absolutely!" But please don't take my word and please call too. I hope they tell you the same thing!

Phone is 888-856-8247


----------



## betty.lee

TinaX said:


> thank you! And thanks for all the complements ladies-I'm actually debating selling these-they're just a tad too big for me  (plus I'm debating pre-ordering the hot chicks in mint & getting them dyed professionally to black! since i missed out on the black patent ones...)
> 
> betty.lee-your dog is adorable, I'm in love  I have a maltese (his name is dumpling) and I'm such a dog mom...it's a problem.




aw what a bummer about your VPs. I don't know, dying the hot chicks sounds so frightening. 

I love all animals! My dog is such a ham too, she lives to take photos. I used to push her around the mall in a stroller like a crazy person. What can you do? They're our babies!


----------



## TinaX

shaggy360 said:


> Don't!!!
> 
> I have called Christian Louboutin online back in New York to ask IF they are getting more black patent Hot Chicks. They said "Absolutely!" But please don't take my word and please call too. I hope they tell you the same thing!
> 
> Phone is 888-856-8247


That's what my SA's told me as well-I'm just incredibly impatient haha...They didn't have a specific date for me-did they give you one, shaggy? All they told me were "a couple of months"...and I'm just terrified I'll miss out again!

But dying is completely out of the question-both my trusty shoe repair guy here and leather spa won't dye patent leather shoes...guess it's a matter of playing the waiting game?


----------



## Echoes

TinaX said:


> Lady peep spikes red-out for a random fancy dinner with the DBF


----------



## BirkinLover77

TinaX said:


> thank you! And thanks for all the complements ladies-I'm actually debating selling these-they're just a tad too big for me  (plus I'm debating pre-ordering the hot chicks in mint & getting them dyed professionally to black! since i missed out on the black patent ones...)
> 
> betty.lee-your dog is adorable, I'm in love  I have a maltese (his name is dumpling) and I'm such a dog mom...it's a problem.


CL website has a 38 and 39 available in classic black. You can always preorder the new color but won"t suggest you dye them in black


----------



## shaggy360

TinaX said:


> That's what my SA's told me as well-I'm just incredibly impatient haha...They didn't have a specific date for me-did they give you one, shaggy? All they told me were "a couple of months"...and I'm just terrified I'll miss out again!
> 
> But dying is completely out of the question-both my trusty shoe repair guy here and leather spa won't dye patent leather shoes...guess it's a matter of playing the waiting game?



They told me a couple of months as well. I TOTALLY understand your frustrations as I missed not only the Hot Chick 130 but also a pair of Pigalle Follies 120 in white kid leather as well. If only this would bother my  wife as much as it does me...lol


----------



## TinaX

BirkinLover77 said:


> CL website has a 38 and 39 available in classic black. You can always preorder the new color but won"t suggest you dye them in black


They only have those sizes available in the mint color unfortunately  I've even contacted some connections abroad and it's completely sold out in my size (except in Hong kong, but the price markup & custom tax would be actually insane..) Thanks for the advice!

shaggy-haha don't worry we absolutely WILL get the hot chicks one way or another!! I'll be calling in every week until they come in...will pm you once I find out that they do so you & your wife can get these awesome, drop dead sexy shoes! If only my obsession didn't bother my DBF as much as it does lol...He can't seem to understand just how life changing these shoes would be!! SMH...

betty.lee-haha stop, oh my gosh, dogs in a stroller...I have most definitely done this before as well! Debating buying my dog one of those "helper dog" vests (as awful and sad as it is that i'm considering this...)so I can take him everywhere and not be kicked out of whole foods...again.


----------



## TinaX

HOT CHICKS FINALLY CAME IN!!!

Wearing them with my shorter length burberry trench for dinner w/ the DBF

Got them true to my so kate patent size (37.5, I'm a 37 in my so kate pythons) and the fit great! Walking in them is not hard at all-I must say, I thought the pitch would be a bit higher/more aggressive? It doesn't seem all that different from the so kate to me at least...wish it was 140mm instead!!!


----------



## Echoes

TinaX said:


> HOT CHICKS FINALLY CAME IN!!!







:worthy:


I can't say what I really want to though.


----------



## shaggy360

TinaX said:


> HOT CHICKS FINALLY CAME IN!!!
> 
> Wearing them with my shorter length burberry trench for dinner w/ the DBF
> 
> Got them true to my so kate patent size (37.5, I'm a 37 in my so kate pythons) and the fit great! Walking in them is not hard at all-I must say, I thought the pitch would be a bit higher/more aggressive? It doesn't seem all that different from the so kate to me at least...wish it was 140mm instead!!!



You look amazing!!! Totally amazing!!

I'm glad you got them so quickly too!


----------



## betty.lee

TinaX said:


> HOT CHICKS FINALLY CAME IN!!!
> 
> Wearing them with my shorter length burberry trench for dinner w/ the DBF
> 
> Got them true to my so kate patent size (37.5, I'm a 37 in my so kate pythons) and the fit great! Walking in them is not hard at all-I must say, I thought the pitch would be a bit higher/more aggressive? It doesn't seem all that different from the so kate to me at least...wish it was 140mm instead!!!




you look amazeballs Tina. where did you end up finding them?  140mm which no platform? you crazy girl! hahaha


----------



## TinaX

shaggy360 said:


> You look amazing!!! Totally amazing!!
> 
> I'm glad you got them so quickly too!


I really can't thank you enough for the lead shaggy-you're the absolute best! Did your wife's come in yet, hopefully?? Can't wait to see her mod pics! (also I'm debating getting the so kate croisade python...would love to get your honest opinion on them as a guy!)

betty-found them @ the miami CL boutique (shout out to Shaggy)-I know I sound crazy, but the pitch is really not all that intensive IRL...Debating reaching out to my SA and ordering a custom pair (140mm) in either black or red patent? The DBF was sweet enough to pre-order both the mint hot chick and senora for part of my xmas gift  More excited for the senora style actually! (130 mm in a t-strap style I think would be more...awe invoking?) also (fellow dog mom) Here's my Dumpling (his actually name...I'm not ashamed)


----------



## shaggy360

TinaX said:


> I really can't thank you enough for the lead shaggy-you're the absolute best! Did your wife's come in yet, hopefully?? Can't wait to see her mod pics!



That's going to be a problem. They are too small. I sized up from her normal size (she wears 39.5 for Iriza 100 & old style Pigalle 120 and 40 for Bianca 140, Lady Peep, and Alti 160). She can can wear So Kates in 40 & 40.5 and the Hot Chick 130 is too small at 40.5

I called CL Miami back and it was too late. I'm back on the wait list for a 41. In the meantime your wonderful pictures torture me!!


----------



## BirkinLover77

betty.lee said:


> you look amazeballs Tina. where did you end up finding them?  140mm which no platform? you crazy girl! hahaha


You look very sexy in those Hit Chick


----------



## betty.lee

TinaX said:


> I really can't thank you enough for the lead shaggy-you're the absolute best! Did your wife's come in yet, hopefully?? Can't wait to see her mod pics! (also I'm debating getting the so kate croisade python...would love to get your honest opinion on them as a guy!)
> 
> betty-found them @ the miami CL boutique (shout out to Shaggy)-I know I sound crazy, but the pitch is really not all that intensive IRL...Debating reaching out to my SA and ordering a custom pair (140mm) in either black or red patent? The DBF was sweet enough to pre-order both the mint hot chick and senora for part of my xmas gift  More excited for the senora style actually! (130 mm in a t-strap style I think would be more...awe invoking?) also (fellow dog mom) Here's my Dumpling (his actually name...I'm not ashamed)




aww Tina he's so cute! and what a cute name too, don't worry I nicknamed my cat Dim Sum. 

I bet the señoras will be beautiful on you. I'm not too sold on the mint, but you better jump on he red he minute that happens.


----------



## PurseACold

TinaX said:


> HOT CHICKS FINALLY CAME IN!!!
> 
> Wearing them with my shorter length burberry trench for dinner w/ the DBF
> 
> Got them true to my so kate patent size (37.5, I'm a 37 in my so kate pythons) and the fit great! Walking in them is not hard at all-I must say, I thought the pitch would be a bit higher/more aggressive? It doesn't seem all that different from the so kate to me at least...wish it was 140mm instead!!!


You look amazing in those! Glad you found a pair!


----------



## for3v3rz

TinaX said:


> HOT CHICKS FINALLY CAME IN!!!



Glad you find a pair. Looks great. I also size a .5 up in this.


----------



## TinaX

Thank you all for the compliments!! Y'all are so sweet..

Betty-stop it you did not...I'm considering getting another dog and naming it either Dim Sum, Chopsticks (if i get a mini greyhound since they're so skinny and awk looking) or Eggroll...No shame. I'm not sold on the mint either, but hey-not complaining! If they're too pastel in color definitely will be exchanging them and put the credit towards one of the new python so kates (the laser cut one is amazing...)

for3v3rz-I actually didn't size up at all!! (gutsy i know) My louboutin tts is 37.5 (all of my patent so kates are this size) so I stuck with that. They're just a tiny bit snug, but a few wears will fix that right up!

Thanks again for the compliments ladies


----------



## TinaX

BirkinLover77 said:


> You look very sexy in those Hit Chick





betty.lee said:


> aww Tina he's so cute! and what a cute name too, don't worry I nicknamed my cat Dim Sum.
> 
> I bet the señoras will be beautiful on you. I'm not too sold on the mint, but you better jump on he red he minute that happens.





PurseACold said:


> You look amazing in those! Glad you found a pair!





for3v3rz said:


> Glad you find a pair. Looks great. I also size a .5 up in this.



forgot to quote y'all! (sorry, still so new to this...


----------



## engineerinheels

Simple outfit. Jeans with a Tomato Red Peacoat for the downtown Indianapolis B1G Championship. Surprised not many women in heels  I was the only one that was over 2 inches :|


----------



## joleenzy

Louboutin Booties. 
Moschino Belt, Cardigan, Simple all Black. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## MBB Fan

engineerinheels said:


> Simple outfit. Jeans with a Tomato Red Peacoat for the downtown Indianapolis B1G Championship. Surprised not many women in heels  I was the only one that was over 2 inches :|



D'ont worry. Such way you were outstanding (as ever) .


----------



## julianorman

engineerinheels said:


> Simple outfit. Jeans with a Tomato Red Peacoat for the downtown Indianapolis B1G Championship. Surprised not many women in heels  I was the only one that was over 2 inches :|



Well there's no shame in being the best looking


----------



## LKBennettlover

engineerinheels said:


> Simple outfit. Jeans with a Tomato Red Peacoat for the downtown Indianapolis B1G Championship. Surprised not many women in heels  I was the only one that was over 2 inches :|


Love the outfit engineerinheels! Is the big championship a football game?


----------



## giggles00

TinaX said:


> HOT CHICKS FINALLY CAME IN!!!
> 
> Wearing them with my shorter length burberry trench for dinner w/ the DBF
> 
> Got them true to my so kate patent size (37.5, I'm a 37 in my so kate pythons) and the fit great! Walking in them is not hard at all-I must say, I thought the pitch would be a bit higher/more aggressive? It doesn't seem all that different from the so kate to me at least...wish it was 140mm instead!!!



Burberry.. I think I ran into that brand at Neiman-Marcus or Bloomingdales.  Both stores have in-store designer brands.

LOVE wearing coats (or jackets) as "dresses", with hemlines about the knee.  I have a Nanette LePore black coat (TDF), got it for $240 at her Las Vegas boutique (high-end Crystal Mall, in City Center).

Your outfit is FAB!!  Sexy.  Like Stilly, you're not afraid to go "high" heels and "short" skirts.  Me too!

I found the stiff black-patent to be "numbing" to my toe-box, so my initial walking in Hot Chick was unpleasant.  But, they're "breaking in"..so I expect them to be FAB.  I'm a "the higher the better" heel-fanatic, so I'm a pro at this.  I even have a 150mm Ernest black-suede pump, it's a great shoe with steep pitch.

Please post more pics, from your night on the town.  I recently went "around the block" in my Pigalle Follies 120 (black kid), while on business trip in San Diego.  After hard days work..


----------



## Kayapo97

You look fabulous
Congrats


----------



## engineerinheels

LKBennettlover said:


> Love the outfit engineerinheels! Is the big championship a football game?



Yup it is a division championship football (USA) game!


----------



## LKBennettlover

engineerinheels said:


> Yup it is a division championship football (USA) game!


Have you been wearing some gorgeous heels this festive season engineerinheels? 

Louise xx


----------



## Flip88

TinaX said:


> and lastly-heading a friend's bday dinner now in my cosmo silver python lady peeps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share ladies!



Incredible.  I love these python cuties


----------



## stilly

engineerinheels said:


> Simple outfit. Jeans with a Tomato Red Peacoat for the downtown Indianapolis B1G Championship. Surprised not many women in heels  I was the only one that was over 2 inches :|


 
Love the shoes!
I'm betting you were best dressed at the game...


----------



## stilly

queenlene said:


> View attachment 2827091
> 
> 
> Louboutin Booties.
> Moschino Belt, Cardigan, Simple all Black. &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2827092
> 
> 
> View attachment 2827094




I love your booties *queenlene*!!!


----------



## julianorman

stilly said:


> I love your booties *queenlene*!!!



Yep. You rock those!


----------



## Souzie

Happy New Years all!!!

Supra Fifres for NYE...


----------



## Sandar

CL simple 100's in black patent paired with Victoria Beckham pleated denim dress, Marc Jacobs faux fur collar and Alexander McQueen Demanta clutch.


----------



## shoes4ever

Sandar said:


> CL simple 100's in black patent paired with Victoria Beckham pleated denim dress, Marc Jacobs faux fur collar and Alexander McQueen Demanta clutch.
> 
> View attachment 2862415
> View attachment 2862416


You look gorgeous - adore your whole outfit


----------



## mznaterz

Do you have a closer picture they look like Pigalle


----------



## mznaterz

Sandar said:


> CL simple 100's in black patent paired with Victoria Beckham pleated denim dress, Marc Jacobs faux fur collar and Alexander McQueen Demanta clutch.
> 
> View attachment 2862415
> View attachment 2862416
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOT
> 
> 
> Do they have the platform


----------



## PurseACold

Sandar said:


> CL simple 100's in black patent paired with Victoria Beckham pleated denim dress, Marc Jacobs faux fur collar and Alexander McQueen Demanta clutch.
> 
> View attachment 2862415
> View attachment 2862416


Amazing outfit. You look terrific!


----------



## Sandar

shoes4ever said:


> You look gorgeous - adore your whole outfit




Thanks, Gorgeous. 



PurseACold said:


> Amazing outfit. You look terrific!




Thanks, Pretty.


----------



## Sandar

mznaterz said:


> Do you have a closer picture they look like Pigalle



Here's the pic, Dear. And no, they don't have platforms.


----------



## USAFPILOT

Lady Peep w/ Herve Leger.

Any idea where to find Allenissima 38's?


----------



## Echoes

Looks nice, but a word of caution about posting things like license plates.

Use a photo editing program to blur that kind of information before posting.


----------



## stilly

USAFPILOT said:


> Lady Peep w/ Herve Leger.
> 
> Any idea where to find Allenissima 38's?




You look gorgeous!!!


----------



## mznaterz

Sandar said:


> Here's the pic, Dear. And no, they don't have platforms.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2863764




Such a beautiful pair of shoes.


----------



## LV&Evie

New date-night dress, with my decollettes.


----------



## shoes4ever

USAFPILOT said:


> Lady Peep w/ Herve Leger.
> 
> Any idea where to find Allenissima 38's?


You look terrific - love your dress.


----------



## hhl4vr

LV&Evie said:


> New date-night dress, with my decollettes.


 
You look fabulous


----------



## PurseACold

LV&Evie said:


> New date-night dress, with my decollettes.


Gorgeous!!


----------



## BirkinLover77

LV&Evie said:


> New date-night dress, with my decollettes.


Very beautiful


----------



## TinaX

Chanel jumbo flap SHW, Burberry leather studded trench, and my new so kate python croisades!

Thanks for letting me share ladies!







http://i1376.photobucket.com/albums/ah37/tinaxbai2121/FullSizeRender_zpsclvasp0e.jpg


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

TinaX said:


> Chanel jumbo flap SHW, Burberry leather studded trench, and my new so kate python croisades!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i1376.photobucket.com/albums/ah37/tinaxbai2121/FullSizeRender_zpsclvasp0e.jpg


WOW!!!  Absolutely STUNNING!!!


----------



## PurseACold

TinaX said:


> Chanel jumbo flap SHW, Burberry leather studded trench, and my new so kate python croisades!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i1376.photobucket.com/albums/ah37/tinaxbai2121/FullSizeRender_zpsclvasp0e.jpg


Wowzers! Gorgeous!!


----------



## BirkinLover77

TinaX said:


> Chanel jumbo flap SHW, Burberry leather studded trench, and my new so kate python croisades!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i1376.photobucket.com/albums/ah37/tinaxbai2121/FullSizeRender_zpsclvasp0e.jpg


Beautiful


----------



## stilly

LV&Evie said:


> New date-night dress, with my decollettes.




You look gorgeous!!!


----------



## stilly

TinaX said:


> Chanel jumbo flap SHW, Burberry leather studded trench, and my new so kate python croisades!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i1376.photobucket.com/albums/ah37/tinaxbai2121/FullSizeRender_zpsclvasp0e.jpg


 


Love the outfit! The Croisades are one of my favorites!


----------



## TinaX

stilly said:


> Love the outfit! The Croisades are one of my favorites!


Thanks stilly!! Your amazing mod shots finally convinced me (well, convinced the DBF) to buy them! Utterly obsessed now-they're much more gorgeous in person.


----------



## Kenyanqn

stilly said:


> Love the outfit! The Croisades are one of my favorites!




Does anyone know if the Croisades came in any other style other than the so kate?


----------



## DeMiau

USAFPILOT said:


> Lady Peep w/ Herve Leger.
> 
> Any idea where to find Allenissima 38's?



Ask the US customer service for help or maybe Horatio NY still has them in 38.


----------



## BirkinLover77

Kenyanqn said:


> Does anyone know if the Croisades came in any other style other than the so kate?


No, I have only seen the SK in Croisade release in Fall 2014 and it is a very beautiful print!!!


----------



## peachcordial

Kenyanqn said:


> Does anyone know if the Croisades came in any other style other than the so kate?



I spotted a pair in the Fifi style in the Paris boutiques last December, but they don't seem to exist online...


----------



## Kenyanqn

BirkinLover77 said:


> No, I have only seen the SK in Croisade release in Fall 2014 and it is a very beautiful print!!!







peachcordial said:


> I spotted a pair in the Fifi style in the Paris boutiques last December, but they don't seem to exist online...




Thanks ladies! I really wanted a pair but SK just isn't my friend


----------



## lovemysavior

This was me on Sunday with my Pigalle Follies


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

lovemysavior said:


> this was me on sunday with my pigalle follies


&#65331;&#65364;&#65369;&#65356;&#65353;&#65363;&#65352;&#65281;&#65281;&#65281;


----------



## PurseACold

lovemysavior said:


> This was me on Sunday with my Pigalle Follies


Great look!


----------



## lovemysavior

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> &#65331;&#65364;&#65369;&#65356;&#65353;&#65363;&#65352;&#65281;&#65281;&#65281;


 


PurseACold said:


> Great look!


 
Thank you so much for your sweet compliments


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

I have not posted for a very long time, but I wore my Pigalle 120 Python Batik with matching clutch today with black skinny jeans and a white sweater.


----------



## shoes4ever

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I have not posted for a very long time, but I wore my Pigalle 120 Python Batik with matching clutch today with black skinny jeans and a white sweater.


You look amazing HelenofTroy - the Batik sure is pretty.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

shoes4ever said:


> You look amazing HelenofTroy - the Batik sure is pretty.


Thank you shoes4ever!  XOXO!!!


----------



## LolasCloset

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I have not posted for a very long time, but I wore my Pigalle 120 Python Batik with matching clutch today with black skinny jeans and a white sweater.



Beautiful! The pairing is effortlessly chic and you wear it so well!


----------



## stilly

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I have not posted for a very long time, but I wore my Pigalle 120 Python Batik with matching clutch today with black skinny jeans and a white sweater.




Love the look and the Python Pigs *Helen*!!!


----------



## stilly

lovemysavior said:


> This was me on Sunday with my Pigalle Follies


 


You look great in that coat with the Follies!!!


----------



## BirkinLover77

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I have not posted for a very long time, but I wore my Pigalle 120 Python Batik with matching clutch today with black skinny jeans and a white sweater.


You look Beautiful and the pairing is to perfection


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

LolasCloset, Stilly, BirkinLover, thank you for always being so kind.
You all ROCK!!!!


----------



## bunnyr

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I have not posted for a very long time, but I wore my Pigalle 120 Python Batik with matching clutch today with black skinny jeans and a white sweater.




Omg!!! Gorgeous !!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bunnyr too kind, but thank you!  They are much more comfortable than patent P120s being python.  They stretch out well.


----------



## lovemysavior

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I have not posted for a very long time, but I wore my Pigalle 120 Python Batik with matching clutch today with black skinny jeans and a white sweater.



Love your whole look!


----------



## lovemysavior

stilly said:


> You look great in that coat with the Follies!!!



Thank you Stilly...you're a sweetheart


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

lovemysavior said:


> Love your whole look!


Thank you so much.  Just really casual but just wearing CL makes me happy!


----------



## cts900

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I have not posted for a very long time, but I wore my Pigalle 120 Python Batik with matching clutch today with black skinny jeans and a white sweater.



You look like a million bucks, *Helen*!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Headed out to Brunch in my new Athena Leopard Sandals


----------



## highheeladdict

Very cool outfit and such lovely shoes


----------



## Louboutin Cat

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I have not posted for a very long time, but I wore my Pigalle 120 Python Batik with matching clutch today with black skinny jeans and a white sweater.




Looking good! Great outfit!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

cts900

Thank you!  The only thing expensive here are my piggies and the matching clutch.  I usually do not like matching shoes and bags much, but went a bit nuts a while back lol !

The skinny jeans are from Zara.  I just I am not going to spend a lot on distressed jeans where they may fall out any time.  The sweater is a favorite of mine being asymmetrical which I have in other colors and for many years in fact.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Louboutin Cat said:


> Looking good! Great outfit!


Thank you LouboutinCat !!!


----------



## cathe_kim

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I have not posted for a very long time, but I wore my Pigalle 120 Python Batik with matching clutch today with black skinny jeans and a white sweater.




Looking hot Helen!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

cathe_kim said:


> Looking hot Helen!!!


cathe_kim thank you so much!
You all are so kind although I have not been active for some time.  Once again, thank you!!!  XOXO!!!


----------



## USAFPILOT

DeMiau said:


> Ask the US customer service for help or maybe Horatio NY still has them in 38.



I am unaware of Horatio in NY.  Is that a storefront, is there a website?


----------



## christinexo

USAFPILOT said:


> I am unaware of Horatio in NY.  Is that a storefront, is there a website?




It's the second Christian Louboutin boutique in the city. It's located by the meat packing district. It's not as large as the Madison Avenue boutique.


----------



## shoes4ever

Mrs. MFH said:


> Headed out to Brunch in my new Athena Leopard Sandals
> View attachment 2879167


You look terrific !


----------



## Mrs. MFH

shoes4ever said:


> You look terrific !




Thank you shoes4ever


----------



## PurseACold

Mrs. MFH said:


> Headed out to Brunch in my new Athena Leopard Sandals
> View attachment 2879167


Great outfit - you look terrific! And you look like you're having some nice weather too - totally jealous!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Mrs. MFH said:


> Headed out to Brunch in my new Athena Leopard Sandals
> View attachment 2879167


Great Combo!!!  You look great!!!


----------



## USAFPILOT

christinexo said:


> It's the second Christian Louboutin boutique in the city. It's located by the meat packing district. It's not as large as the Madison Avenue boutique.



Walked through the San Francisco store today, was nice.  They said allenissima was seasonal.  Will keep looking.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Lululemon mesh shirt
Lululemon Energy bra
Rag & bone jeans
Prada belt
Celine Trio
Christian Louboutin So Kate






J Crew faux pearl necklace
J Crew sparkly sweater
Rag & Bone waxed jeans
Christian Louboutin Cabo


----------



## stilly

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Lululemon mesh shirt
> Lululemon Energy bra
> Rag & bone jeans
> Prada belt
> Celine Trio
> Christian Louboutin So Kate
> 
> View attachment 2884602
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J Crew faux pearl necklace
> J Crew sparkly sweater
> Rag & Bone waxed jeans
> Christian Louboutin Cabo
> 
> View attachment 2884601




Love the outfits and CL's *CEC*!!!


----------



## BirkinLover77

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Lululemon mesh shirt
> Lululemon Energy bra
> Rag & bone jeans
> Prada belt
> Celine Trio
> Christian Louboutin So Kate
> 
> View attachment 2884602
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J Crew faux pearl necklace
> J Crew sparkly sweater
> Rag & Bone waxed jeans
> Christian Louboutin Cabo
> 
> View attachment 2884601


Very Lovely CEC


----------



## PurseACold

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Lululemon mesh shirt
> Lululemon Energy bra
> Rag & bone jeans
> Prada belt
> Celine Trio
> Christian Louboutin So Kate
> 
> View attachment 2884602
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J Crew faux pearl necklace
> J Crew sparkly sweater
> Rag & Bone waxed jeans
> Christian Louboutin Cabo
> 
> View attachment 2884601


Great looks on you!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

stilly said:


> Love the outfits and CL's *CEC*!!!





BirkinLover77 said:


> Very Lovely CEC





PurseACold said:


> Great looks on you!



Thanks ladies!!


----------



## highheeladdict

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Lululemon mesh shirt
> Lululemon Energy bra
> Rag & bone jeans
> Prada belt
> Celine Trio
> Christian Louboutin So Kate
> 
> View attachment 2884602
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J Crew faux pearl necklace
> J Crew sparkly sweater
> Rag & Bone waxed jeans
> Christian Louboutin Cabo
> 
> View attachment 2884601



Both outfits are just georgeous. I really like the sparkly sweater. and of course the heels, especially the so kate tie dye.


----------



## highheeladdict

Blazer, Shirt, Jeans: H&M
Pigalle follies 120 black patent


Please ignore the bags in the background...


----------



## mularice

Valentine's Day outfit. The skirt is made out of bonded neoprene / scuba material so it's quite heavy and very full. Had issues getting in and out of the car lol

Burgundy full midi skirt - ASOS
Off white strappy top in crepe - H&M
Belt - Miu Miu
Shoes - Décolleté 868 Jazz
(Also used a black and gold Chanel flap bag)
Accessories - Hermès bracelets and diamond tennis bracelet and Chanel J12 watch


----------



## mularice

One year anniversary outfit (week before Valentine's)

Metallic midi skirt - Zara
Black crepe strappy top - H&M
Shoes - Louboutin "Un Bout" 100 black suede
Accessories were Chanel and Hermès


----------



## grtlegs

USAFPILOT said:


> Walked through the San Francisco store today, was nice.  They said allenissima was seasonal.  Will keep looking.




What?, there's a store in San Francisco?.....where?


----------



## shoes4ever

mularice said:


> Valentine's Day outfit. The skirt is made out of bonded neoprene / scuba material so it's quite heavy and very full. Had issues getting in and out of the car lol
> 
> Burgundy full midi skirt - ASOS
> Off white strappy top in crepe - H&M
> Belt - Miu Miu
> Shoes - Décolleté 868 Jazz
> (Also used a black and gold Chanel flap bag)
> Accessories - Hermès bracelets and diamond tennis bracelet and Chanel J12 watch


ITA about bonded neoprene skirts n dresses - voluminous and heavy as hell. But you make it work - love your whole look.


----------



## shoes4ever

highheeladdict said:


> Blazer, Shirt, Jeans: H&M
> Pigalle follies 120 black patent
> 
> 
> Please ignore the bags in the background...


Great look


----------



## highheeladdict

shoes4ever said:


> Great look



Thany you


----------



## mularice

shoes4ever said:


> ITA about bonded neoprene skirts n dresses - voluminous and heavy as hell. But you make it work - love your whole look.




Thank you! I'm slowly learning how to make midi skirts work for my small height


----------



## highheeladdict

mularice said:


> Valentine's Day outfit. The skirt is made out of bonded neoprene / scuba material so it's quite heavy and very full. Had issues getting in and out of the car lol
> 
> Burgundy full midi skirt - ASOS
> Off white strappy top in crepe - H&M
> Belt - Miu Miu
> Shoes - Décolleté 868 Jazz
> (Also used a black and gold Chanel flap bag)
> Accessories - Hermès bracelets and diamond tennis bracelet and Chanel J12 watch



Very cute outfit. I really like it and you look so pretty


----------



## stilly

highheeladdict said:


> Blazer, Shirt, Jeans: H&M
> Pigalle follies 120 black patent
> 
> 
> Please ignore the bags in the background...




I love jeans & Piggies!!!


----------



## stilly

mularice said:


> Valentine's Day outfit. The skirt is made out of bonded neoprene / scuba material so it's quite heavy and very full. Had issues getting in and out of the car lol
> 
> Burgundy full midi skirt - ASOS
> Off white strappy top in crepe - H&M
> Belt - Miu Miu
> Shoes - Décolleté 868 Jazz
> (Also used a black and gold Chanel flap bag)
> Accessories - Hermès bracelets and diamond tennis bracelet and Chanel J12 watch


 
I love the outfit with the full skirt and CL's!!!


----------



## mularice

highheeladdict said:


> Very cute outfit. I really like it and you look so pretty




Aww thank you! I was so flustered because we were incredibly late for our v day dinner reservation!


----------



## mularice

stilly said:


> I love the outfit with the full skirt and CL's!!!




Thanks Stilly. I know you're a fan of a neoprene skirt (even though you're more inclined to shorter styles  )


----------



## LavenderIce

grtlegs said:


> What?, there's a store in San Francisco?.....where?



They opened last April.  On Maiden Lane between Kearny & Grant.


----------



## Luna_Prima

Here are my 140 Banana Coral! I love this colour!


----------



## Luna_Prima

Top : French Connection
Skirt : don't remember 
Shoes : CL Lady Peep Nude


----------



## hhl4vr

Luna_Prima said:


> Here are my 140 Banana Coral! I love this colour!


 
You look stunning -great outfit


----------



## Luna_Prima

hhl4vr said:


> You look stunning -great outfit



Aww thank lovely!! :*


----------



## So_Louboutin

Luna_Prima said:


> Here are my 140 Banana Coral! I love this colour!




That colour is amazing! You look lovely &#128512;


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Luna_Prima said:


> Here are my 140 Banana Coral! I love this colour!


You are rocking it gurl!!!


----------



## Luna_Prima

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> You are rocking it gurl!!!



Thank u sweety!!


----------



## Luna_Prima

So_Louboutin said:


> That colour is amazing! You look lovely &#128512;



Thank uuu! :*


----------



## shoes4ever

Luna_Prima said:


> Top : French Connection
> Skirt : don't remember
> Shoes : CL Lady Peep Nude


Very nice


----------



## brakefashion

My Fav flats


----------



## Christchrist

Finally got dressed up and wearing my loubs after 18 months! Having babies is a tough job.  Flo corde. Max studio dress and cardi. Chanel purse and necklace. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
my room is a mess. Don't judge lol


----------



## Chanieish

brakefashion said:


> My Fav flats



Cute! CL flats are surprisingly supportive!



Christchrist said:


> Finally got dressed up and wearing my loubs after 18 months! Having babies is a tough job.  Flo corde. Max studio dress and cardi. Chanel purse and necklace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2912291
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my room is a mess. Don't judge lol



Congrats on 2 things:
1. Your new baby
2. Looking HOT and FAB!


----------



## Nadin22

You look great, CC!



Christchrist said:


> Finally got dressed up and wearing my loubs after 18 months! Having babies is a tough job.  Flo corde. Max studio dress and cardi. Chanel purse and necklace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2912291
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my room is a mess. Don't judge lol


----------



## Millipede

Christchrist said:


> Finally got dressed up and wearing my loubs after 18 months! Having babies is a tough job.  Flo corde. Max studio dress and cardi. Chanel purse and necklace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2912291
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my room is a mess. Don't judge lol




You look lovely and yes my sister would agree babies are a hard job as she decided to have four one after the other.


----------



## Christchrist

Millipede said:


> You look lovely and yes my sister would agree babies are a hard job as she decided to have four one after the other.




That's insane! I would go crazy


----------



## Christchrist

Nadin22 said:


> You look great, CC!







Chanieish said:


> Cute! CL flats are surprisingly supportive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on 2 things:
> 
> 1. Your new baby
> 
> 2. Looking HOT and FAB!




Thank you very much


----------



## highheeladdict

Christchrist said:


> Finally got dressed up and wearing my loubs after 18 months! Having babies is a tough job.  Flo corde. Max studio dress and cardi. Chanel purse and necklace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2912291
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my room is a mess. Don't judge lol



You look sooo pretty  I love your hair! And your outfit looks great, very elegant.


----------



## mama13drama99

Christchrist said:


> Finally got dressed up and wearing my loubs after 18 months! Having babies is a tough job.  Flo corde. Max studio dress and cardi. Chanel purse and necklace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2912291
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my room is a mess. Don't judge lol




(Screaming) Who's looking at your room lady???? You look too great to even notice.  You're my muse CC.  Be encouraged on your journey!!!!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Christchrist said:


> Finally got dressed up and wearing my loubs after 18 months! Having babies is a tough job.  Flo corde. Max studio dress and cardi. Chanel purse and necklace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2912291
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my room is a mess. Don't judge lol


CC, You look very Beautiful&#128522;


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Christchrist said:


> Finally got dressed up and wearing my loubs after 18 months! Having babies is a tough job.  Flo corde. Max studio dress and cardi. Chanel purse and necklace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2912291
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my room is a mess. Don't judge lol



Finally you're back CC! Congrats on your BB


----------



## shoes4ever

Christchrist said:


> Finally got dressed up and wearing my loubs after 18 months! Having babies is a tough job.  Flo corde. Max studio dress and cardi. Chanel purse and necklace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2912291
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my room is a mess. Don't judge lol



Very nice CC - adore your whole look.


----------



## marissa_r

mularice said:


> Had a little Chinese New Year dinner party with family friends etc.
> 
> Zara leopard print collar top
> Zara asymmetric skort
> Royal red suede Miss Clichy 140
> 
> View attachment 2486572


this looks great on you! the shoes really make the whole outfit pop! well done


----------



## soleilbrun

brakefashion said:


> My Fav flats



I love them.


----------



## Kalos

An older style, Steva in teal suede, with my new Coach mini crosby Python bag, h&m skirt, mango jacket & altuzarra for target top.


----------



## madisoncouture

Here are my new CL Hot Waves (Hot Chicks with a peep toe) 130mm...The photo isn't great but too excited not too get it out there lol


----------



## So_Louboutin

madisoncouture said:


> Here are my new CL Hot Waves (Hot Chicks with a peep toe) 130mm...The photo isn't great but too excited not too get it out there lol




Congrats! These are gorgeous shoes! I've been desperate to try them on and see how they compare to the hot chicks. How do they feel for walking?


----------



## madisoncouture

So_Louboutin said:


> Congrats! These are gorgeous shoes! I've been desperate to try them on and see how they compare to the hot chicks. How do they feel for walking?


Thank you!  I love them, they are so gorgeous.  Love the Hot Chick style too, but they did not have my size in stock and I saw the Hot Waves and fell in love!  They feel fine for 130mm heels lol.  I am going to wear them tonight out for dinner with the bf.  Will let you know how it feels for extended time in them.


----------



## So_Louboutin

madisoncouture said:


> Thank you!  I love them, they are so gorgeous.  Love the Hot Chick style too, but they did not have my size in stock and I saw the Hot Waves and fell in love!  They feel fine for 130mm heels lol.  I am going to wear them tonight out for dinner with the bf.  Will let you know how it feels for extended time in them.




They really are beautiful shoes! Thanks, I'll be excited to know how they feel. Enjoy!!! &#128512;


----------



## shoes4ever

madisoncouture said:


> Here are my new CL Hot Waves (Hot Chicks with a peep toe) 130mm...The photo isn't great but too excited not too get it out there lol


Love these


----------



## shoes4ever

Kalos said:


> An older style, Steva in teal suede, with my new Coach mini crosby Python bag, h&m skirt, mango jacket & altuzarra for target top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2918697


You look lovely


----------



## BirkinLover77

madisoncouture said:


> Here are my new CL Hot Waves (Hot Chicks with a peep toe) 130mm...The photo isn't great but too excited not too get it out there lol


You look very lovely in them and have a great date night with bf


----------



## 9distelle

madisoncouture said:


> Here are my new CL Hot Waves (Hot Chicks with a peep toe) 130mm...The photo isn't great but too excited not too get it out there lol


They look awesome on your legs & feet, congrats!! Absolutelythis peep toe version of Hot Chicks. How you find in them for long time wearing and walking?


----------



## cts900

Christchrist said:


> Finally got dressed up and wearing my loubs after 18 months! *Having babies is a tough job*.  Flo corde. Max studio dress and cardi. Chanel purse and necklace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2912291
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my room is a mess. Don't judge lol



No doubt about THAT!  You are looking as fabulous as always.  Welcome back .



mularice said:


> Valentine's Day outfit. The skirt is made out of bonded neoprene / scuba material so it's quite heavy and very full. Had issues getting in and out of the car lol
> 
> Burgundy full midi skirt - ASOS
> Off white strappy top in crepe - H&M
> Belt - Miu Miu
> Shoes - Décolleté 868 Jazz
> (Also used a black and gold Chanel flap bag)
> Accessories - Hermès bracelets and diamond tennis bracelet and Chanel J12 watch



However difficult it was--soooo worth it.  This skirt is killer.  Love it!



highheeladdict said:


> Blazer, Shirt, Jeans: H&M
> Pigalle follies 120 black patent
> 
> 
> Please ignore the bags in the background...



Fabulous blazer on you! 



CEC.LV4eva said:


> Lululemon mesh shirt
> Lululemon Energy bra
> Rag & bone jeans
> Prada belt
> Celine Trio
> Christian Louboutin So Kate
> 
> View attachment 2884602
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J Crew faux pearl necklace
> J Crew sparkly sweater
> Rag & Bone waxed jeans
> Christian Louboutin Cabo
> 
> View attachment 2884601



You always look gorgeous and your style is always beyond compare but today I am obsessed with your hair!  Love this style on you.


----------



## madisoncouture

So_Louboutin said:


> They really are beautiful shoes! Thanks, I'll be excited to know how they feel. Enjoy!!! &#128512;



They felt good for a few hours of wear.  Probably need to brake them in a bit more so I can wear them for longer.  The bf loved them, so I am sure I will have plenty of opportunities to wear them out again 



shoes4ever said:


> Love these



Thank you!



BirkinLover77 said:


> You look very lovely in them and have a great date night with bf



Thank you!  He truly loved them on me and for some reason was extra gentlemanly last night lol



9distelle said:


> They look awesome on your legs & feet, congrats!! Absolutelythis peep toe version of Hot Chicks. How you find in them for long time wearing and walking?



Thank you!  Wearing for a few hours is fine, especially sitting down, etc...Walking is OK too, but I can't imagine walking on cobblestone streets for an extended time.  They are gorgeous though and need to be seen


----------



## So_Louboutin

madisoncouture said:


> They felt good for a few hours of wear.  Probably need to brake them in a bit more so I can wear them for longer.  The bf loved them, so I am sure I will have plenty of opportunities to wear them




A few hours... wow, very impressive! I can't even stand in the hot chicks for more than a few minutes. I'm definitely no 'hot chick' in them &#128514;! Thanks for letting me know how they felt... I'm gonna keep an eye out for these. Hopefully I'll have better luck (and be able to walk!) in them &#128516;


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

cts900 said:


> You always look gorgeous and your style is always beyond compare but today I am obsessed with your hair!  Love this style on you.



Thanks cts! I needed a no fuss haircut lol


----------



## mularice

cts900 said:


> No doubt about THAT!  You are looking as fabulous as always.  Welcome back .
> 
> 
> 
> However difficult it was--soooo worth it.  This skirt is killer.  Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous blazer on you!
> 
> 
> 
> You always look gorgeous and your style is always beyond compare but today I am obsessed with your hair!  Love this style on you.




Thank you cts! I'm now a massive fan of midi full skirts! I just got another which is slightly shorter at the front and longer at the back, I can't wait to find an occasion to wear it!


----------



## Kenyanqn

It's warmed up abit here so I wore my Pigalle Veau Velours to work. Paired with a Calvin Klein dress


----------



## brakefashion

Kenyanqn said:


> It's warmed up abit here so I wore my Pigalle Veau Velours to work. Paired with a Calvin Klein dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2921976


  Very nice!


----------



## brakefashion

Its a pink kind of day!  

Banana Republic dress with my Miss Box wedges.


----------



## hhl4vr

hellyers said:


> Going out to lunch with the girls.
> Wearing a YSL dress and Louboutins


 
You look amazing-


----------



## Echoes

hhl4vr said:


> You look amazing-



Indeed.


----------



## Spaceflocke

hellyers said:


> Going out to lunch with the girls.
> Wearing a YSL dress and Louboutins




Omg i love the shoes - hope one day I can find them &#128525;


----------



## Kenyanqn

brakefashion said:


> Very nice!




Thank you!


----------



## shoes4ever

Kenyanqn said:


> It's warmed up abit here so I wore my Pigalle Veau Velours to work. Paired with a Calvin Klein dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2921976






brakefashion said:


> Its a pink kind of day!
> 
> Banana Republic dress with my Miss Box wedges.





hellyers said:


> Going out to lunch with the girls.
> Wearing a YSL dress and Louboutins



WOW -  ladies you all look fabulous in your CLs - love the styling of all 3 looks.


----------



## mama13drama99

Kenyanqn said:


> It's warmed up abit here so I wore my Pigalle Veau Velours to work. Paired with a Calvin Klein dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2921976




It must be really warm where you are...it know you're enjoying it because ya look pretty [emoji6]!  And I just LOVE, LOVE, LOVE those floors!


----------



## Kenyanqn

shoes4ever said:


> WOW -  ladies you all look fabulous in your CLs - love the styling of all 3 looks.




Thanks 



mama13drama99 said:


> It must be really warm where you are...it know you're enjoying it because ya look pretty [emoji6]!  And I just LOVE, LOVE, LOVE those floors!




Thanks. And yes it's warmed up for the week so I'm taking full advantage of it


----------



## Kenyanqn

My trusted nude Decollete 554 paired with a Jcrew dress & necklace and a Michael Kors bracelet


----------



## brakefashion

Kenyanqn said:


> My trusted nude Decollete 554 paired with a Jcrew dress & necklace and a Michael Kors bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2923305


 
Love your pop of color!


----------



## brakefashion

My lucky Red Rolando
Banana Republic Skirt and Shell.  Floral shirt from VS.  
Jcrew necklace...and Antique Chain with circle.


----------



## 9to5

I like the outfit. You look fine in it. The shoes are also good. I might try maybe a pair of shoes with no plat form. But over all I see nothing wrong with the outfit.


----------



## 9to5

Tivo said:


> Ladies I need your honest opinion on this outfit. I purchased a fuzzy purple cape today to wear over a floral dress with purple colors in the design. I'm not sure if I look like a muppet. What do you think? I don't want to go in public looking crazy. Lol
> 
> View attachment 2489309
> View attachment 2489310
> View attachment 2489311
> 
> 
> And the dress without the cape...
> 
> View attachment 2489313
> View attachment 2489314
> View attachment 2489315


The outfit is fine. looks good and the shoes work. I would maybe try a pair of shoes with no platform. But it all works.


----------



## 9to5

mularice said:


> They are 100 and yeah the pitch feels killer. I wear these for short amounts of time. They look great but hurt so much. No pain no gain!



THE 100 should not be that hard to wear. Maybe you just need to get used to them. I just was talking to a sales women in the shop I was at and what she said is so true. High heels get a bad rap because women just do not put in the time to let there bodys get used to the hight of the heels. Put them on as many times that you can and your feet and ankles legs will all get used to them.


----------



## 9to5

So_Louboutin said:


> That colour is amazing! You look lovely &#128512;


Wow yes it looks great.


----------



## BirkinLover77

hellyers said:


> Going out to lunch with the girls.
> Wearing a YSL dress and Louboutins


Gorgeous shoes,those are TDF


----------



## shoes4ever

Kenyanqn said:


> My trusted nude Decollete 554 paired with a Jcrew dress & necklace and a Michael Kors bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2923305





brakefashion said:


> My lucky Red Rolando
> Banana Republic Skirt and Shell.  Floral shirt from VS.
> Jcrew necklace...and Antique Chain with circle.



Lovely outfits ladies - you both look fab


----------



## anasa

Wearing Peter Pilotto for Target with my hot pink Loubs. [emoji5]&#65039; Surprisingly, the bright color complements SO many of my clothes and this pair has become my second most used shoe!


----------



## PurseACold

anasa said:


> Wearing Peter Pilotto for Target with my hot pink Loubs. [emoji5]&#65039; Surprisingly, the bright color complements SO many of my clothes and this pair has become my second most used shoe!
> View attachment 2924387


Looks great!!


----------



## brakefashion

anasa said:


> Wearing Peter Pilotto for Target with my hot pink Loubs. [emoji5]&#65039; Surprisingly, the bright color complements SO many of my clothes and this pair has become my second most used shoe!
> View attachment 2924387


 

Super cute!


----------



## brakefashion

Have on my Peanut wedges today.


----------



## anasa

PurseACold said:


> Looks great!!







brakefashion said:


> Super cute!




Thank you! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Christina2

anasa said:


> Wearing Peter Pilotto for Target with my hot pink Loubs. [emoji5]&#65039; Surprisingly, the bright color complements SO many of my clothes and this pair has become my second most used shoe!
> View attachment 2924387


such a cute combo - are those iriza 120s ?


----------



## shoes4ever

anasa said:


> Wearing Peter Pilotto for Target with my hot pink Loubs. [emoji5]&#65039; Surprisingly, the bright color complements SO many of my clothes and this pair has become my second most used shoe!
> View attachment 2924387


You look lovely - cute outfit


----------



## anasa

Christina2 said:


> such a cute combo - are those iriza 120s ?




Thank you! I'm not certain but I think they're decoltissimo's? 



shoes4ever said:


> You look lovely - cute outfit




Thanks!!


----------



## brakefashion

TBT.  Its my Anniversary today!  Here are our engagement photos.  I have on my Nude Louboutin shoes...with a RED dress.  It was sooo cold that day...but the pic is fab.  That is my hubby's real uniform...20 years as a fly boy in the Navy.


----------



## highheeladdict

brakefashion said:


> TBT.  Its my Anniversary today!  Here are our engagement photos.  I have on my Nude Louboutin shoes...with a RED dress.  It was sooo cold that day...but the pic is fab.  That is my hubby's real uniform...20 years as a fly boy in the Navy.



  Wow, what an awesome pic! sooo cool, i love it


----------



## LouboutinChick

brakefashion said:


> Have on my Peanut wedges today.




Nice style&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## LolasCloset

brakefashion said:


> TBT.  Its my Anniversary today!  Here are our engagement photos.  I have on my Nude Louboutin shoes...with a RED dress.  It was sooo cold that day...but the pic is fab.  That is my hubby's real uniform...20 years as a fly boy in the Navy.



That's such a great photo! You look divine, sittin' on that wing in your Loubs and victory roll!


----------



## mularice

9to5 said:


> THE 100 should not be that hard to wear. Maybe you just need to get used to them. I just was talking to a sales women in the shop I was at and what she said is so true. High heels get a bad rap because women just do not put in the time to let there bodys get used to the hight of the heels. Put them on as many times that you can and your feet and ankles legs will all get used to them.




Actually Décolleté 868 are notorious for being uncomfortable for many. Unlike other 100's or even 120-140's the pitch is weird for my feet and it is visibly awkward on my foot. I'm well versed in wearing heels since my teenage years. No other 100 height CLs are like this esp not even the higher ones.


----------



## shoes4ever

brakefashion said:


> TBT.  Its my Anniversary today!  Here are our engagement photos.  I have on my Nude Louboutin shoes...with a RED dress.  It was sooo cold that day...but the pic is fab.  That is my hubby's real uniform...20 years as a fly boy in the Navy.


Happy Anniversary brakefashion. Awesome photo - truly frame-worthy


----------



## brakefashion

shoes4ever said:


> Happy Anniversary brakefashion. Awesome photo - truly frame-worthy



Many thanks.


----------



## brakefashion

LolasCloset said:


> That's such a great photo! You look divine, sittin' on that wing in your Loubs and victory roll!






Super thanks...that hair was so awesome!




highheeladdict said:


> Wow, what an awesome pic! sooo cool, i love it


Thank you much!


----------



## brakefashion

LouboutinChick said:


> Nice style&#10084;&#65039;


Thank you very much!


----------



## hellyers

brakefashion said:


> TBT.  Its my Anniversary today!  Here are our engagement photos.  I have on my Nude Louboutin shoes...with a RED dress.  It was sooo cold that day...but the pic is fab.  That is my hubby's real uniform...20 years as a fly boy in the Navy.


Happy Anniversary. That is a really great photo!


----------



## Elsie87

brakefashion said:


> TBT.  Its my Anniversary today!  Here are our engagement photos.  I have on my Nude Louboutin shoes...with a RED dress.  It was sooo cold that day...but the pic is fab.  That is my hubby's real uniform...20 years as a fly boy in the Navy.


 
OMG I love this!!!! Happy anniversary!


----------



## PurseACold

brakefashion said:


> TBT.  Its my Anniversary today!  Here are our engagement photos.  I have on my Nude Louboutin shoes...with a RED dress.  It was sooo cold that day...but the pic is fab.  That is my hubby's real uniform...20 years as a fly boy in the Navy.


What a great and glamorous picture. Happy anniversary!


----------



## brakefashion

hellyers said:


> Happy Anniversary. That is a really great photo!











Elsie87 said:


> OMG I love this!!!! Happy anniversary!











PurseACold said:


> What a great and glamorous picture. Happy anniversary!




Thanks ladies!


----------



## brakefashion

Its raining...so I am wearing the sunshine today!    Neon orange Passmule.


----------



## stilly

brakefashion said:


> Its raining...so I am wearing the sunshine today!    Neon orange Passmule.




So pretty!!!


----------



## kb18

Don't have access to a full length mirror right now, so here is a shot from above of my decollete 554s in black kid. First time to add a photo for me, so hopefully it works!


----------



## brakefashion

stilly said:


> So pretty!!!



Thanks!







kb18 said:


> View attachment 2927989
> 
> 
> Don't have access to a full length mirror right now, so here is a shot from above of my decollete 554s in black kid. First time to add a photo for me, so hopefully it works!



It works...classy!


----------



## kb18

brakefashion said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It works...classy!



Thank you so much!!


----------



## shoes4ever

brakefashion said:


> Its raining...so I am wearing the sunshine today!    Neon orange Passmule.



brakefashion - Looking lovely, yummy pop of color. 



kb18 said:


> View attachment 2927989
> 
> 
> Don't have access to a full length mirror right now, so here is a shot from above of my decollete 554s in black kid. First time to add a photo for me, so hopefully it works!



kb18 - very nice, adore your outfit


----------



## hellyers

kb18 said:


> View attachment 2927989
> 
> 
> Don't have access to a full length mirror right now, so here is a shot from above of my decollete 554s in black kid. First time to add a photo for me, so hopefully it works!


Nice! Very nice!!


----------



## Purrsey

Not at work but a date night now


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Headed out with my sister in law and our CLs.  I'm wearing the bianca botta boot, can't remember the style she's wearing. Just being silly[emoji12]


----------



## kb18

shoes4ever said:


> brakefashion - Looking lovely, yummy pop of color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kb18 - very nice, adore your outfit







hellyers said:


> Nice! Very nice!!




Thank you ladies so much! You're too sweet. Can't wait to see more beautiful shoes and outfits here! 



Mrs. MFH said:


> Headed out with my sister in law and our CLs.  I'm wearing the bianca botta boot, can't remember the style she's wearing. Just being silly[emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2929067
> 
> View attachment 2929068




You guys are so cute! Definitely rockin' those shoes. Enjoy your Sunday out!


----------



## princess621

Mrs. MFH said:


> Headed out with my sister in law and our CLs.  I'm wearing the bianca botta boot, can't remember the style she's wearing. Just being silly[emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2929067
> 
> View attachment 2929068



Cute!! i wish i could have this kind of relationship with my sister in law... its unfortunate we dont have anything in common


----------



## Kalos

Mrs. MFH said:


> Headed out with my sister in law and our CLs.  I'm wearing the bianca botta boot, can't remember the style she's wearing. Just being silly[emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2929067
> 
> View attachment 2929068




That's such a cute photo, you both look like you're having fun. What size is your boy? The red is gorgeous.


----------



## Mrs. MFH

kb18 said:


> Thank you ladies so much! You're too sweet. Can't wait to see more beautiful shoes and outfits here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are so cute! Definitely rockin' those shoes. Enjoy your Sunday out!







princess621 said:


> Cute!! i wish i could have this kind of relationship with my sister in law... its unfortunate we dont have anything in common







Kalos said:


> That's such a cute photo, you both look like you're having fun. What size is your boy? The red is gorgeous.




Thank you ladies! We had a good time last night. princess621, I know what you mean. I felt that way with his ex wife (absolutely not a thing in common)[emoji47]
Kalos, it is the Large Boy[emoji7]


----------



## mama13drama99

Mrs. MFH said:


> Headed out with my sister in law and our CLs.  I'm wearing the bianca botta boot, can't remember the style she's wearing. Just being silly[emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2929067
> 
> View attachment 2929068




That's too cute!  It's wonderful to be able to share something such as fashion with your SIL!  Because the other way around and I know of SILs who judge and that's no fun at all!  

Your Chanel is a perfect compliment to your boots (and shoes)!


----------



## Nolia

*Hanging out at the resort wearing my Toutenkaboucles.
*


----------



## stilly

kb18 said:


> View attachment 2927989
> 
> 
> Don't have access to a full length mirror right now, so here is a shot from above of my decollete 554s in black kid. First time to add a photo for me, so hopefully it works!




So cute!!!


----------



## stilly

Purrsey said:


> Not at work but a date night now
> View attachment 2928908




Love the dress & CL's!!!


----------



## BirkinLover77

kb18 said:


> View attachment 2927989
> 
> 
> Don't have access to a full length mirror right now, so here is a shot from above of my decollete 554s in black kid. First time to add a photo for me, so hopefully it works!


Very nice


----------



## BirkinLover77

Mrs. MFH said:


> Headed out with my sister in law and our CLs.  I'm wearing the bianca botta boot, can't remember the style she's wearing. Just being silly[emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2929067
> 
> View attachment 2929068


Very beautiful ladies &#128158;&#10084;&#65039;&#128158;


----------



## BirkinLover77

Nolia said:


> *Hanging out at the resort wearing my Toutenkaboucles.
> *


Love the dress with the sandal


----------



## kb18

Purrsey said:


> Not at work but a date night now
> View attachment 2928908




Love!! There's nothing better than an LBD paired with CLs. You look great! 



Nolia said:


> *Hanging out at the resort wearing my Toutenkaboucles.
> 
> *




Cute! I want to be where you are!



stilly said:


> So cute!!!




Thank you so much stilly! Quite a compliment coming from someone with a collection like yours.  



BirkinLover77 said:


> Very nice




Thank you so much BirkinLover77!!


----------



## Nolia

BirkinLover77 said:


> Love the dress with the sandal





kb18 said:


> Cute! I want to be where you are!



 I wish I could wake up to the beach in Punta Cana every morning!!


----------



## shoes4ever

Purrsey said:


> Not at work but a date night now
> View attachment 2928908



Very nice Purrsey - adore the scooped back dress



Mrs. MFH said:


> Headed out with my sister in law and our CLs.  I'm wearing the bianca botta boot, can't remember the style she's wearing. Just being silly[emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2929067
> 
> View attachment 2929068



Mrs. MFH you look lovely - yummy Chanel too. What fun to be able to share your passion with your red sole lovin SIL 



Nolia said:


> *Hanging out at the resort wearing my Toutenkaboucles.
> *



Very nice Nolia - cute dress


----------



## brakefashion

Horatio Sling.


----------



## sararachelle

Mrs. MFH said:


> Headed out with my sister in law and our CLs.  I'm wearing the bianca botta boot, can't remember the style she's wearing. Just being silly[emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2929067
> 
> View attachment 2929068




You two are gorgeous and have such great style!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

shoes4ever said:


> Very nice Purrsey - adore the scooped back dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. MFH you look lovely - yummy Chanel too. What fun to be able to share your passion with your red sole lovin SIL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice Nolia - cute dress







sararachelle said:


> You two are gorgeous and have such great style!




Thank you ladies[emoji175]


----------



## brakefashion

Have my Red Open Chic on with my full Pink skirt.


----------



## brakefashion

Picked out my outfit to go to a wedding this weekend.  I meet some of hubby's family for the 1st time.  

Divinoche 120s


----------



## PurseACold

brakefashion said:


> Picked out my outfit to go to a wedding this weekend.  I meet some of hubby's family for the 1st time.
> 
> Divinoche 120s


Great look! I recently bought the same shoes and have yet to wear them. You've inspired me to get them out of the closet and wear them.


----------



## brakefashion

PurseACold said:


> Great look! I recently bought the same shoes and have yet to wear them. You've inspired me to get them out of the closet and wear them.


 Thanks...they are so comfy too!


----------



## kb18

brakefashion said:


> Picked out my outfit to go to a wedding this weekend.  I meet some of hubby's family for the 1st time.
> 
> Divinoche 120s




That's such a pretty dress; I love florals. And those great shoes pair with it so well! I hope you have/ had fun at the wedding!


----------



## shoes4ever

brakefashion said:


> Picked out my outfit to go to a wedding this weekend.  I meet some of hubby's family for the 1st time.
> 
> Divinoche 120s



brakefashion  this look - the Divinoche are the perfect for that dress.


----------



## brakefashion

kb18 said:


> That's such a pretty dress; I love florals. And those great shoes pair with it so well! I hope you have/ had fun at the wedding!


 



shoes4ever said:


> brakefashion  this look - the Divinoche are the perfect for that dress.


 

Thank you, Thank you!


----------



## brakefashion

Silk VS shirt 
Ny&Co jeans...these jeans don't gap in the back. Xxx  They are also inexpensive...but last and wear well.
JCrew flats
AND my CL Panettone Small.  
Bag is sooooo cute


----------



## shoes4ever

brakefashion said:


> Silk VS shirt
> Ny&Co jeans...these jeans don't gap in the back.  I have a getto booty.  They are also inexpensive...but last and wear well.
> JCrew flats
> AND my CL Panettone Small.
> Bag is sooooo cute


Cute outfit Brakefashion - love that spiked Panettone.


----------



## Christchrist

kb18 said:


> View attachment 2927989
> 
> 
> Don't have access to a full length mirror right now, so here is a shot from above of my decollete 554s in black kid. First time to add a photo for me, so hopefully it works!




Love this


----------



## Christchrist

Blue saphir piggy 100, kate spade cardi and dress and Chanel necklace. For grandmas 101 birthday


----------



## mama13drama99

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 2936016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue saphir piggy 100, kate spade cardi and dress and Chanel necklace. For grandmas 101 birthday




Ooooh la la [emoji122]!  Very, very pretty!!!! I really love that sweater too!


----------



## Christchrist

mama13drama99 said:


> Ooooh la la [emoji122]!  Very, very pretty!!!! I really love that sweater too!




It's Kate Spade


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 2936016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue saphir piggy 100, kate spade cardi and dress and Chanel necklace. For grandmas 101 birthday




Gorgeous and I love the PPP of blue [emoji170]


----------



## cts900

Nolia said:


> *Hanging out at the resort wearing my Toutenkaboucles.
> *




Great dress!  



Christchrist said:


> View attachment 2936016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue saphir piggy 100, kate spade cardi and dress and Chanel necklace. For grandmas 101 birthday



These colors are glorious on you!


----------



## highheeladdict

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 2936016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue saphir piggy 100, kate spade cardi and dress and Chanel necklace. For grandmas 101 birthday



You look great! I love all the blue...blue is my favourite color and it goes great with black and white. And you are so pretty


----------



## Christchrist

Mrs. MFH said:


> Gorgeous and I love the PPP of blue [emoji170]







cts900 said:


> Great dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These colors are glorious on you!







highheeladdict said:


> You look great! I love all the blue...blue is my favourite color and it goes great with black and white. And you are so pretty




You guys know how to make a girl feel good


----------



## shoes4ever

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 2936016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue saphir piggy 100, kate spade cardi and dress and Chanel necklace. For grandmas 101 birthday



CC you look sooooo pretty  your outfit and those blue pigalles. Cheers to your Grandma on her birthday milestone artyhat:


----------



## Christchrist

shoes4ever said:


> CC you look sooooo pretty  your outfit and those blue pigalles. Cheers to your Grandma on her birthday milestone artyhat:




She said "please don't wish me many more" lol. She's done.  So much energy though. I hope we have many more


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 2936016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue saphir piggy 100, kate spade cardi and dress and Chanel necklace. For grandmas 101 birthday




Such a gorgeous outfit *CC*!
Love the bright blue!


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> Such a gorgeous outfit *CC*!
> Love the bright blue!




I knew you would love it.  It's very 50s. Kate spade makes gorg things


----------



## Echoes

^^  I would say 'Katy Perry-ish', unless you don't like that.


----------



## PurseACold

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 2936016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue saphir piggy 100, kate spade cardi and dress and Chanel necklace. For grandmas 101 birthday


You look gorgeous - head to toe!


----------



## Christchrist

PurseACold said:


> You look gorgeous - head to toe!



Thank you


----------



## LouboutinTing

You girls look amazing gorgeous outfits


----------



## madisoncouture

Black Suede So Kates with skinny jeans for a lunch date!


----------



## madisoncouture

Date night outfit - DVF top, Bebe skirt and black patent Hot Waves.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

madisoncouture said:


> Date night outfit - DVF top, Bebe skirt and black patent Hot Waves.



I love the combo!!


----------



## Kenyanqn

Double post!


----------



## Kenyanqn

Attended one of my good friend's wedding yesterday. Wearing the Ostri Sling


----------



## mama13drama99

kenyanqn said:


> attended one of my good friend's wedding yesterday. Wearing the ostri sling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2944084




fabulous!!!


----------



## Kenyanqn

mama13drama99 said:


> fabulous!!!




Thanks


----------



## stilly

madisoncouture said:


> Date night outfit - DVF top, Bebe skirt and black patent Hot Waves.


 
You look gorgeous in both the SK's the Hot Waves *madison*!!!!


----------



## stilly

Kenyanqn said:


> Attended one of my good friend's wedding yesterday. Wearing the Ostri Sling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2944084




Amazing outfit *Kenyanqn*!!!


----------



## Kenyanqn

stilly said:


> Amazing outfit *Kenyanqn*!!!




Thanks Stilly!


----------



## 9distelle

madisoncouture said:


> Date night outfit - DVF top, Bebe skirt and black patent Hot Waves.


the entire outfit, congrats!! How do you find in them, are they comfy for long time wearing & walking?


----------



## Christina2

Kenyanqn said:


> Attended one of my good friend's wedding yesterday. Wearing the Ostri Sling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2944084



great combo - the heels were made for that dress


----------



## shoes4ever

Kenyanqn said:


> Attended one of my good friend's wedding yesterday. Wearing the Ostri Sling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2944084


Kenyanqn you look fabulous - that dress is gorgeous and goes perfectly with your Ostri Sling.


----------



## Kenyanqn

Christina2 said:


> great combo - the heels were made for that dress







shoes4ever said:


> Kenyanqn you look fabulous - that dress is gorgeous and goes perfectly with your Ostri Sling.




Thanks ladies!


----------



## PrettyAsCanBri

Girl gimme that handbag! You girls look cute!


----------



## PrettyAsCanBri

Mrs. MFH said:


> Headed out with my sister in law and our CLs.  I'm wearing the bianca botta boot, can't remember the style she's wearing. Just being silly[emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2929067
> 
> View attachment 2929068


Girl gimme that handbag! You girls look so cute!


----------



## madisoncouture

9distelle said:


> the entire outfit, congrats!! How do you find in them, are they comfy for long time wearing & walking?


Thanks so much 9distelle!  I wouldn't say comfy for a long time walking, but definitely manageable wearing for a long time if mostly standing, sitting and walking about on carpet...would not want to walk to far on cobble stone!


----------



## madisoncouture

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love the combo!!


Thank you so much Lavenderduckiez!


----------



## madisoncouture

stilly said:


> You look gorgeous in both the SK's the Hot Waves *madison*!!!!


Thank you Stilly!


----------



## kb18

Catching up on all these wonderful posts!



Christchrist said:


> View attachment 2936016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue saphir piggy 100, kate spade cardi and dress and Chanel necklace. For grandmas 101 birthday




This outfit is perfect!! So classy, I love it. It doesn't hurt, either, that I've become such a fan of bold colored heels. The blue looks simply amazing on you! 



madisoncouture said:


> Date night outfit - DVF top, Bebe skirt and black patent Hot Waves.




You look fantastic in these and your suede SKs! You know how to rock those thin high heels girl! Very impressed.  



Kenyanqn said:


> Attended one of my good friend's wedding yesterday. Wearing the Ostri Sling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2944084




You look beautiful! I have seen this shoe online, but not yet in person. It is a very pretty shoe on its own, but it looks even better on you! Hope you enjoyed the wedding.


----------



## madisoncouture

kb18 said:


> Catching up on all these wonderful posts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This outfit is perfect!! So classy, I love it. It doesn't hurt, either, that I've become such a fan of bold colored heels. The blue looks simply amazing on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look fantastic in these and your suede SKs! You know how to rock those thin high heels girl! Very impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look beautiful! I have seen this shoe online, but not yet in person. It is a very pretty shoe on its own, but it looks even better on you! Hope you enjoyed the wedding.


Thank you so much kb18!


----------



## Kenyanqn

kb18 said:


> Catching up on all these wonderful posts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This outfit is perfect!! So classy, I love it. It doesn't hurt, either, that I've become such a fan of bold colored heels. The blue looks simply amazing on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look fantastic in these and your suede SKs! You know how to rock those thin high heels girl! Very impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look beautiful! I have seen this shoe online, but not yet in person. It is a very pretty shoe on its own, but it looks even better on you! Hope you enjoyed the wedding.




Thank you kb18! You're too kind and yes I had a ball!


----------



## PrettyAsCanBri

So I've had these CL Carnival Python Lady Peep's for a while now, and never wore them because I couldn't find anything to go with them. Somehow the Louboutin Lords got with the fashions gods and I was able to find a dress that matched the Python perfectly! Well, at least in my eyes!


----------



## mama13drama99

PrettyAsCanBri said:


> So I've had these CL Carnival Python Lady Peep's for a while now, and never wore them because I couldn't find anything to go with them. Somehow the Louboutin Lords got with the fashions gods and I was able to find a dress that matched the Python perfectly! Well, at least in my eyes!




Wonderful shoes and the dress is perfect!


----------



## PrettyAsCanBri

Thanks!


----------



## ilovemykiddos

You look sooo soooo pretty! The dress looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## Greta_V

Wore this last night to my bd dinner. I also had a beautiful white pearl necklace for this outfit, but...  completely forgot to wear it! Anyway, Ann Taylor yoke organza dress (from the bridesmaid collection) and Lady Peep Strass in AB.


----------



## Kayapo97

Greta_V said:


> Wore this last night to my bd dinner. I also had a beautiful white pearl necklace for this outfit, but...  completely forgot to wear it! Anyway, Ann Taylor yoke organza dress (from the bridesmaid collection) and Lady Peep Strass in AB.


 
You look amazing, congrats


----------



## Greta_V

Kayapo97 said:


> You look amazing, congrats



Thank you! &#128563;


----------



## Kayapo97

Greta_V said:


> Thank you! &#128563;


 
Hope you have a great time for your birthday as well


----------



## Greta_V

Kayapo97 said:


> Hope you have a great time for your birthday as well



Thank you!!!


----------



## nncnxx

Trying to look classy today with this simple outfit, patent Argotiks and an Epi Pochette. What do you ladies think? I'm not entirely sure about the combination of patent and epi leather...


----------



## mama13drama99

nncnxx said:


> Trying to look classy today with this simple outfit, patent Argotiks and an Epi Pochette. What do you ladies think? I'm not entirely sure about the combination of patent and epi leather...




You Nailed it!!!


----------



## LolasCloset

nncnxx said:


> Trying to look classy today with this simple outfit, patent Argotiks and an Epi Pochette. What do you ladies think? I'm not entirely sure about the combination of patent and epi leather...



You look lovely!


----------



## Echoes

Greta_V said:


> Wore this last night to my bd dinner. I also had a beautiful white pearl necklace for this outfit, but...  completely forgot to wear it!



That's just plain nice.  Period.  Bummer on the pearls though.


----------



## Greta_V

Echoes said:


> That's just plain nice.  Period.  Bummer on the pearls though.



Oh, well. Hopefully next time I won't forget)


----------



## elleberry

hey guys! I wore my nude rolandos for a wedding on the weekend. Paired them with an orange Ted baker dress. Yes the shoes hurt like hell but...it's in the name of fashion right??? Sorry for the absolute terrible quality of the photo but I wanted to share


----------



## Echoes

elleberry said:


> hey guys! I wore my nude rolandos for a wedding on the weekend. Paired them with an orange Ted baker dress. Yes the shoes hurt like hell but...it's in the name of fashion right??? Sorry for the absolute terrible quality of the photo but I wanted to share



:sunnies


They're not supposed to hurt though.


----------



## nncnxx

elleberry said:


> hey guys! I wore my nude rolandos for a wedding on the weekend. Paired them with an orange Ted baker dress. Yes the shoes hurt like hell but...it's in the name of fashion right??? Sorry for the absolute terrible quality of the photo but I wanted to share


 
Lol the infamous Rolando toebox   Love the outfit though!


----------



## Kayapo97

nncnxx said:


> Trying to look classy today with this simple outfit, patent Argotiks and an Epi Pochette. What do you ladies think? I'm not entirely sure about the combination of patent and epi leather...


 
success sweetie, congrats


----------



## Greta_V

nncnxx said:


> Trying to look classy today with this simple outfit, patent Argotiks and an Epi Pochette. What do you ladies think? I'm not entirely sure about the combination of patent and epi leather...



Yess!!! Totally classy! Love the Argotiks, love the whole outfit!!!


----------



## foursiete

everyone does such a great job of matching these &#10084; here is an outfit shot of mine


----------



## nncnxx

mama13drama99 said:


> You Nailed it!!!


 



LolasCloset said:


> You look lovely!


 



Kayapo97 said:


> success sweetie, congrats


 



Greta_V said:


> Yess!!! Totally classy! Love the Argotiks, love the whole outfit!!!


 

Thank you so much, I love you all!    :urock:


----------



## nncnxx

foursiete said:


> everyone does such a great job of matching these &#10084; here is an outfit shot of mine


 


O-Mama! Love the Loubs, the outfit AND the nails!


----------



## foursiete

nncnxx said:


> O-Mama! Love the Loubs, the outfit AND the nails!


thank you, darling  i'm head over heels for those 160mm


----------



## stilly

nncnxx said:


> Trying to look classy today with this simple outfit, patent Argotiks and an Epi Pochette. What do you ladies think? I'm not entirely sure about the combination of patent and epi leather...


 
Love the outfit!!!


----------



## nncnxx

stilly said:


> Love the outfit!!!


 
Thank you stilly!  I also wanted to tell you that the pictures in your Pigalle Parade have given me new inspiration to wearing skirts and dresses. To me, you are the epitome of feminine style and class so thank you for being such an inspiration to me!


----------



## madisoncouture

Greta_V said:


> Wore this last night to my bd dinner. I also had a beautiful white pearl necklace for this outfit, but...  completely forgot to wear it! Anyway, Ann Taylor yoke organza dress (from the bridesmaid collection) and Lady Peep Strass in AB.


You look beautiful!


----------



## madisoncouture

nncnxx said:


> Trying to look classy today with this simple outfit, patent Argotiks and an Epi Pochette. What do you ladies think? I'm not entirely sure about the combination of patent and epi leather...


You have succeeded in looking classy!  Great look!


----------



## Greta_V

madisoncouture said:


> You look beautiful!



Thank you! &#128563;


----------



## nncnxx

madisoncouture said:


> You have succeeded in looking classy!  Great look!


 
Thank you!


----------



## nncnxx

An outfit for this sunny spring day! I am a bore for wearing the same shirt in the last two pictures


----------



## shoes4ever

nncnxx said:


> An outfit for this sunny spring day! I am a bore for wearing the same shirt in the last two pictures





nncnxx said:


> Trying to look classy today with this simple outfit, patent Argotiks and an Epi Pochette. What do you ladies think? I'm not entirely sure about the combination of patent and epi leather...



Both outfits are spot-on. I love the backdrops used for your pics. So pretty.


----------



## LisaMarie_

mularice said:


> View attachment 2494987
> 
> 
> H&M blouse
> Zara lace hem skirt
> Zara necklace
> Croc clutch
> Décolleté 868


Absolutely beautiful outfit


----------



## LisaMarie_

mularice said:


> View attachment 2572430
> 
> 
> Boyfriend fit white tee
> Leather jacket
> Ripped jeans
> Chanel bag, aviators and watch
> Alexander McQueen scarf on bag
> Décolleté 868


I love your edgy style so much. Rock on!!!


----------



## Kayapo97

nncnxx said:


> An outfit for this sunny spring day! I am a bore for wearing the same shirt in the last two pictures




very lovely sweetie


----------



## Greta_V

nncnxx said:


> An outfit for this sunny spring day! I am a bore for wearing the same shirt in the last two pictures



Super cute!


----------



## nncnxx

shoes4ever said:


> Both outfits are spot-on. I love the backdrops used for your pics. So pretty.


 
Thank you! I especially like the second outfit, it suits better for the springtime. Finnish spring is so beautiful, it would be a shame not to borrow it for the pictures 




Kayapo97 said:


> very lovely sweetie


 


Greta_V said:


> Super cute!


 
Thank you lovelies!


----------



## stilly

nncnxx said:


> An outfit for this sunny spring day! I am a bore for wearing the same shirt in the last two pictures


 
Love the outfit and of course the CL's!!!


----------



## nncnxx

stilly said:


> Love the outfit and of course the CL's!!!




Thank you stilly!


----------



## madisoncouture

nncnxx said:


> An outfit for this sunny spring day! I am a bore for wearing the same shirt in the last two pictures


You look wonderful!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

nncnxx said:


> Trying to look classy today with this simple outfit, patent Argotiks and an Epi Pochette. What do you ladies think? I'm not entirely sure about the combination of patent and epi leather...



Very sweet 



brakefashion said:


> Silk VS shirt
> Ny&Co jeans...these jeans don't gap in the back. Xxx  They are also inexpensive...but last and wear well.
> JCrew flats
> AND my CL Panettone Small.
> Bag is sooooo cute



Very cute outfit and pose!



Mrs. MFH said:


> Headed out with my sister in law and our CLs.  I'm wearing the bianca botta boot, can't remember the style she's wearing. Just being silly[emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2929067
> 
> View attachment 2929068



You ladies look perfectly in sync!


----------



## Purrsey

Nude Simple with my B. Have a great day!


----------



## louboutal

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3025378
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nude Simple with my B. Have a great day!




I love everything in this pic!! From the Orange b with ghw to the colorful twillies to the nude louboutins! Perfection [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Purrsey

louboutal said:


> I love everything in this pic!! From the Orange b with ghw to the colorful twillies to the nude louboutins! Perfection [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you lovely =)


----------



## shoes4ever

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3025378
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nude Simple with my B. Have a great day!


Ooooh pursey --- stunning combo


----------



## legaldiva

elleberry said:


> hey guys! I wore my nude rolandos for a wedding on the weekend. Paired them with an orange Ted baker dress. Yes the shoes hurt like hell but...it's in the name of fashion right??? Sorry for the absolute terrible quality of the photo but I wanted to share




Gorgeous combo, but I let go of my Rolandos for the same reason. The toe box structure was unbearable


----------



## LVmyotherbaby

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3025378
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nude Simple with my B. Have a great day!



Just stunning!


----------



## prettyinchanel

Me shopping at Crystals in Las Vegas wearing my Gwynee


----------



## nncnxx

prettyinchanel said:


> Me shopping at Crystals in Las Vegas wearing my Gwynee


 

This is one of the best outfits I've seen in a while IMHO, it's so well put together  The soft, light colors compliment your complexion and the cut of the dress gives you a very elegant and feminine look. The pearl jewellery is a beautiful choice for this outfit. The black Chanel creates contrast to the neutral colors and the strappy Gwinees balance the look with their airiness.
I'd love to see more outfits from you!


----------



## Echoes

prettyinchanel said:


> Me shopping at Crystals in Las Vegas wearing my Gwynee



Cher?  Cher Horowitz, is that you?


----------



## Greta_V

prettyinchanel said:


> Me shopping at Crystals in Las Vegas wearing my Gwynee



Wow! This is really beautiful and elegant! You have a great sense of style! &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Purrsey

prettyinchanel said:


> Me shopping at Crystals in Las Vegas wearing my Gwynee




Oh you're so pretty gorgeous lovely all in one!

Not today but in 12hrs I'll be wearing these for the start of the work week.


----------



## rdgldy

Purrsey said:


> Oh you're so pretty gorgeous lovely all in one!
> 
> Not today but in 12hrs I'll be wearing these for the start of the work week.
> 
> View attachment 3054949


so classy!!!


----------



## cts900

prettyinchanel said:


> Me shopping at Crystals in Las Vegas wearing my Gwynee



This is very pretty, so delicate.


----------



## prettyinchanel

Thank you all so much for the amazing comments  I will def be posting more especially when I get my CL boots this winter 







Purrsey said:


> Oh you're so pretty gorgeous lovely all in one!
> 
> Not today but in 12hrs I'll be wearing these for the start of the work week.
> 
> View attachment 3054949



Love the classic look! That will def make an impression  I wish I had an easier time wearing CL pumps. I've tried them on and they hurt so much!


----------



## Purrsey

Thanks ladies. @prettyinchanel : so far I think Simple is quite comfy. Have you tried them on?

Today my Simple with LBD for work.


----------



## Greta_V

I finally got to wear my Highness Multi Strass! I was absolutely terrified to go out in these platforms, but it turned out to be much easier than I thought =) I can't wait to wear them again!


----------



## Echoes

Holey Moley!


----------



## mularice

Long time no post! Been super busy with life and new job.

Anyhow, went to a wedding with my BF (he was a groomsman) in Northern Ireland. I wore a navy blue cocktail dress with an "origami bow" detail with CL Un Bout 100 black suede and a black and ghw Chanel bag.

Hope everyone is well! I'm going to have a little look back at everything I missed! xxx


----------



## soleilbrun

mularice said:


> View attachment 3112447
> View attachment 3112448
> 
> 
> Long time no post! Been super busy with life and new job.
> 
> Anyhow, went to a wedding with my BF (he was a groomsman) in Northern Ireland. I wore a navy blue cocktail dress with an "origami bow" detail with CL Un Bout 100 black suede and a black and ghw Chanel bag.
> 
> Hope everyone is well! I'm going to have a little look back at everything I missed! xxx



Such a well dressed couple.


----------



## mularice

soleilbrun said:


> Such a well dressed couple.




Aww thank you!

Being honest, he didn't have a choice with his suit and it was actually horrible quality and the material was disgusting. But it's not our wedding so I couldn't say anything lol


----------



## LisaMarie_

mularice said:


> View attachment 3112447
> View attachment 3112448
> 
> 
> Long time no post! Been super busy with life and new job.
> 
> Anyhow, went to a wedding with my BF (he was a groomsman) in Northern Ireland. I wore a navy blue cocktail dress with an "origami bow" detail with CL Un Bout 100 black suede and a black and ghw Chanel bag.
> 
> Hope everyone is well! I'm going to have a little look back at everything I missed! xxx




Very lovely


----------



## soleilbrun

mularice said:


> Aww thank you!
> 
> Being honest, he didn't have a choice with his suit and it was actually horrible quality and the material was disgusting. But it's not our wedding so I couldn't say anything lol



Your outfit compensated for the poor quality of material of his suit! Did he inherit the suit after the wedding or was it rented?


----------



## mularice

soleilbrun said:


> Your outfit compensated for the poor quality of material of his suit! Did he inherit the suit after the wedding or was it rented?



It was rented by the couple getting married. I'll be honest, I wasn't keen on the whole colour theme/style. Thought the wedding dress was gross and the bridesmaid dresses, although a nice style were the most horrible shade of pink (almost like candy floss pink).

But I do think he made the suit look pretty decent in the end. He wasn't overly happy with it but he looked smart 

But yeah, not my wedding so I had to keep quiet!


----------



## mularice

LisaMarie_ said:


> Very lovely



Thank you


----------



## Doglover1610

Bridesmaid duty yesterday in my pewter metallic Yoyos


----------



## highheeladdict

Doglover1610 said:


> Bridesmaid duty yesterday in my pewter metallic Yoyos



You look lovely! :okay:


----------



## betty.lee

Purrsey said:


> Thanks ladies. @prettyinchanel : so far I think Simple is quite comfy. Have you tried them on?
> 
> Today my Simple with LBD for work.
> View attachment 3088512




Fantastic outfit, I would totally rock that.


----------



## Tuscansoul

Doglover1610 said:


> Bridesmaid duty yesterday in my pewter metallic Yoyos


Love your outfit! You look very pretty.
Such a beautiful smile, too.


----------



## loveydovey35

PrettyAsCanBri said:


> So I've had these CL Carnival Python Lady Peep's for a while now, and never wore them because I couldn't find anything to go with them. Somehow the Louboutin Lords got with the fashions gods and I was able to find a dress that matched the Python perfectly! Well, at least in my eyes!


Sometimes we buy that perfect pair of shoes with no outfit in mind, but patience is rewarded, you looked fantastic! Love the shoes!


----------



## loveydovey35

Dinner with some friends and family on Saturday night, the weather was awful so I wore this although we are still in full summer mode here (florida)...


----------



## stilly

loveydovey35 said:


> Dinner with some friends and family on Saturday night, the weather was awful so I wore this although we are still in full summer mode here (florida)...




That's such a cute outfit on you!!!


----------



## Graw

Doglover1610 said:


> Bridesmaid duty yesterday in my pewter metallic Yoyos



Absolutely lovely!


----------



## Graw

loveydovey35 said:


> Dinner with some friends and family on Saturday night, the weather was awful so I wore this although we are still in full summer mode here (florida)...



Very cute! 



mularice said:


> View attachment 3112447
> View attachment 3112448
> 
> 
> Long time no post! Been super busy with life and new job.
> 
> Anyhow, went to a wedding with my BF (he was a groomsman) in Northern Ireland. I wore a navy blue cocktail dress with an "origami bow" detail with CL Un Bout 100 black suede and a black and ghw Chanel bag.
> 
> Hope everyone is well! I'm going to have a little look back at everything I missed! xxx



Adorable couple!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

loveydovey35 said:


> Dinner with some friends and family on Saturday night, the weather was awful so I wore this although we are still in full summer mode here (florida)...



Cute!! I like those jeans.


----------



## Spaceflocke

my new shoes  Balcross flat patent in nude
Dress: athé vanessabruno
Bangles: siggi spiegelburg


----------



## LolasCloset

Spaceflocke said:


> View attachment 3119144
> 
> 
> my new shoes  Balcross flat patent in nude
> Dress: athé vanessabruno
> Bangles: siggi spiegelburg



Yes! Very flattering!


----------



## Spaceflocke

Thank you


----------



## Read14

Spaceflocke said:


> View attachment 3119144
> 
> 
> my new shoes  Balcross flat patent in nude
> Dress: athé vanessabruno
> Bangles: siggi spiegelburg


Hi! I am IN LOVE with these shoes (they look great on you!) and am seriously considering purchasing. Did you take your normal CL size? I am a 39.5 in heels, but for some reason am a 39 in my Simplenodo flats.


----------



## mularice

Dressing for autumn now.

Leather leggings
Draped silk top
Camel coloured coat
Un Bout 100 Black Suede
Chanel bag


----------



## MegsVC

mularice said:


> View attachment 3134538
> 
> 
> Dressing for autumn now.
> 
> Leather leggings
> Draped silk top
> Camel coloured coat
> Un Bout 100 Black Suede
> Chanel bag



LOVE this coat, do you mind telling me where it's from?  

Also this whole outfit is so lovely on you, you look amazing!


----------



## mularice

MegsVC said:


> LOVE this coat, do you mind telling me where it's from?
> 
> 
> 
> Also this whole outfit is so lovely on you, you look amazing!




Thanks Megs! It's actually just from H&M but it's pure wool. Definitely a bargain. Looks and feels a lot more expensive than it is!


----------



## Spaceflocke

Read14 said:


> Hi! I am IN LOVE with these shoes (they look great on you!) and am seriously considering purchasing. Did you take your normal CL size? I am a 39.5 in heels, but for some reason am a 39 in my Simplenodo flats.




Sorry - just saw you asked about the sizing. Yes I ordered my normal CL size. Which is 39


----------



## nikksterxx

mularice said:


> View attachment 3134538
> 
> 
> Dressing for autumn now.
> 
> Leather leggings
> Draped silk top
> Camel coloured coat
> Un Bout 100 Black Suede
> Chanel bag



What a chic outfit! I love everything you have on!


----------



## mularice

nikksterxx said:


> What a chic outfit! I love everything you have on!




Thank you so much


----------



## Spaceflocke

Blazer: Alexander Mc Queen
Scarf: Chanel
Leather Pants: Balmain
Shoes: Pigalle 120 black patent ( old style)


----------



## stilly

Spaceflocke said:


> Blazer: Alexander Mc Queen
> Scarf: Chanel
> Leather Pants: Balmain
> Shoes: Pigalle 120 black patent ( old style)
> View attachment 3139067




Gorgeous outfit!
Love the classic Piggies!


----------



## Tuscansoul

Spaceflocke said:


> Blazer: Alexander Mc Queen
> Scarf: Chanel
> Leather Pants: Balmain
> Shoes: Pigalle 120 black patent ( old style)
> View attachment 3139067


Super chic outfit. I love everything you're wearing.
Einfach klasse!


----------



## Spaceflocke

Thank you


----------



## LisaMarie_

My Saturday night in Vegas for my friends golden bday. 

Dress: CB boutique 
Shoes: Pigalle 100


----------



## highheeladdict

LisaMarie_ said:


> View attachment 3140817
> 
> 
> My Saturday night in Vegas for my friends golden bday.
> 
> Dress: CB boutique
> Shoes: Pigalle 100



You look lovely  great dress and of course gorgeous heels


----------



## LisaMarie_

highheeladdict said:


> You look lovely  great dress and of course gorgeous heels




Thanks Hun [emoji4]


----------



## cts900

mularice said:


> View attachment 3134538
> 
> 
> Dressing for autumn now.
> 
> Leather leggings
> Draped silk top
> Camel coloured coat
> Un Bout 100 Black Suede
> Chanel bag



Incredibly chic, as always.


----------



## cts900

Doglover1610 said:


> Bridesmaid duty yesterday in my pewter metallic Yoyos



Awwwww!  Love!!!


----------



## cts900

mularice said:


> View attachment 3112447
> View attachment 3112448
> 
> 
> Long time no post! Been super busy with life and new job.
> 
> Anyhow, went to a wedding with my BF (he was a groomsman) in Northern Ireland. I wore a navy blue cocktail dress with an "origami bow" detail with CL Un Bout 100 black suede and a black and ghw Chanel bag.
> 
> Hope everyone is well! I'm going to have a little look back at everything I missed! xxx



This is very sweet and you both look incredible!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Purrsey said:


> Thanks ladies. @prettyinchanel : so far I think Simple is quite comfy. Have you tried them on?
> 
> Today my Simple with LBD for work.
> View attachment 3088512




You look fab!  Classic and simple!


----------



## mularice

Dress - ASOS
Shoes - Madame Butterfly 100
Bag - Chanel
Accessories - Hermès and Diamonds


----------



## highheeladdict

mularice said:


> View attachment 3153080
> View attachment 3153081
> View attachment 3153082
> 
> 
> Dress - ASOS
> Shoes - Madame Butterfly 100
> Bag - Chanel
> Accessories - Hermès and Diamonds



You two are lovely  i love your dress, so cute. And it's perfect together with the shoes. Love the color of your nail polish.


----------



## Greta_V

mularice said:


> View attachment 3153080
> View attachment 3153081
> View attachment 3153082
> 
> 
> Dress - ASOS
> Shoes - Madame Butterfly 100
> Bag - Chanel
> Accessories - Hermès and Diamonds


Wow! I love the color combinations! Such a fresh, feminine look! Beautiful!


----------



## Flip88

Spaceflocke said:


> Blazer: Alexander Mc Queen
> Scarf: Chanel
> Leather Pants: Balmain
> Shoes: Pigalle 120 black patent ( old style)
> View attachment 3139067



Hot!!!! What a lovely outfit


----------



## Flip88

mularice said:


> View attachment 3134538
> 
> 
> Dressing for autumn now.
> 
> Leather leggings
> Draped silk top
> Camel coloured coat
> Un Bout 100 Black Suede
> Chanel bag



A beautiful outfit


----------



## mularice

highheeladdict said:


> You two are lovely  i love your dress, so cute. And it's perfect together with the shoes. Love the color of your nail polish.




Aww thank you! Yes I haven't worn these shoes before after about 4 years of buying them! But I saw this dress on ASOS and thought it would be perfect and wouldn't be too "matchy" as its printed and not solid colour.

Nail polish is just a cheapy one from Rimmel as my usual one ran out!


----------



## mularice

Greta_V said:


> Wow! I love the color combinations! Such a fresh, feminine look! Beautiful!




Thanks Greta! Florals aren't usually my thing but I just loved this dress. I felt very feminine!


----------



## mularice

Flip88 said:


> A beautiful outfit




Thanks Flip!


----------



## cencalqueenie

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I have posted this on another thread but here it is.  A dress by a Japanese designer Citrus Notes, coat by Max Mara and Yolanda 120 Python Cosmo.




Breathtaking!! You look so glamorous!! Simple, chic, classic. LOVE!!!


----------



## cencalqueenie

Ladyintheshoe said:


> C. Wonder lace blouse
> KTR Collection pencil skirt
> Corneille 100
> 
> View attachment 2496864
> View attachment 2496865




That top!! Your whole ensemble - beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## Beerbee01

These are so stunning on you! Could you please give me a bit of advice on Yolanda's sizing? I wear pigalle 120 and so kate in 37.5, should I go for the same size in Yolanda? Thank you in advance!


----------



## Greta_V

This was my outfit for Halloween. Unfortunately, very few people saw a Unicorn in me, most of them thought I was Daenerys Targaryen ush:  





This outfit, though, has been on my mind since last year: I knew I was going to be a Unicorn, and Lady Peep AB Strass were a perfect pair of shoes imo 
Anyone else wore Loubs for Halloween?  Please, share!


----------



## LolasCloset

Greta_V said:


> This was my outfit for Halloween. Unfortunately, very few people saw a Unicorn in me, most of them thought I was Daenerys Targaryen ush:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This outfit, though, has been on my mind since last year: I knew I was going to be a Unicorn, and Lady Peep AB Strass were a perfect pair of shoes imo
> Anyone else wore Loubs for Halloween?  Please, share!




I love it! That's a great costume idea and the LPs are kinda perfect for the job.


----------



## myminimee

Vegas with the ladies. Wearing gold glitter Pigalle plato, French Connection dress, gold Kate Spade clutch. My girlfriend is wearing Pigalle Follies in pink patent (rose?)


----------



## sherylevitt

Brand new Iriza pumps, first time wearing. 

This is from one of my blog posts: http://sherylevitt.com/plaid-perspective/


----------



## Greta_V

LolasCloset said:


> I love it! That's a great costume idea and the LPs are kinda perfect for the job.


Thank you!


----------



## madisoncouture

Spaceflocke said:


> Blazer: Alexander Mc Queen
> Scarf: Chanel
> Leather Pants: Balmain
> Shoes: Pigalle 120 black patent ( old style)
> View attachment 3139067



Great look!  Especially, love the leather pants with the Pigalles!


----------



## Spaceflocke

So Kates colour nuit
Dress Courreges
Clutch Bottega colour navy
Wolford Luxe 9 

Going out for dinner with hubby [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## stilly

Spaceflocke said:


> View attachment 3205710
> 
> 
> So Kates colour nuit
> Dress Courreges
> Clutch Bottega colour navy
> Wolford Luxe 9
> 
> Going out for dinner with hubby [emoji173]&#65039;




I just love your outfit!
That dress and the So Kates are perfect!


----------



## Spaceflocke

Thank you Stilly [emoji7]


----------



## Christchrist

Spaceflocke said:


> View attachment 3205710
> 
> 
> So Kates colour nuit
> Dress Courreges
> Clutch Bottega colour navy
> Wolford Luxe 9
> 
> Going out for dinner with hubby [emoji173]&#65039;




Stunning and classy babe


----------



## Spaceflocke

Thank you [emoji7]


----------



## MMaiko

Spaceflocke said:


> View attachment 3205710
> 
> 
> So Kates colour nuit
> Dress Courreges
> Clutch Bottega colour navy
> Wolford Luxe 9
> 
> Going out for dinner with hubby [emoji173]&#65039;




Gorgeous outfit!


----------



## mularice

Un Bout 100 black suede
Zara trousers
Camel coat
H&M X Isabel Marant Scarf
Chanel bag


----------



## Kayapo97

mularice said:


> View attachment 3213807
> 
> Un Bout 100 black suede
> Zara trousers
> Camel coat
> H&M X Isabel Marant Scarf
> Chanel bag


 
very stylish and elegant


----------



## Kayapo97

Spaceflocke said:


> View attachment 3205710
> 
> 
> So Kates colour nuit
> Dress Courreges
> Clutch Bottega colour navy
> Wolford Luxe 9
> 
> Going out for dinner with hubby [emoji173]&#65039;




lovely combo, you look divine


----------



## Spaceflocke

Thank you everybody 



Another dinner outfit [emoji151]

Saint Laurent dress in black
Simple 100 CL in black kid
Handbag & bangle Louis Vuitton
Tights La Perla in black


----------



## Prada_Princess

Spaceflocke said:


> Thank you everybody
> View attachment 3215016
> 
> 
> Another dinner outfit [emoji151]
> 
> Saint Laurent dress in black
> Simple 100 CL in black kid
> Handbag & bangle Louis Vuitton
> Tights La Perla in black



Gorgeous


----------



## loveydovey35

Spaceflocke said:


> Thank you everybody
> View attachment 3215016
> 
> 
> Another dinner outfit [emoji151]
> 
> Saint Laurent dress in black
> Simple 100 CL in black kid
> Handbag & bangle Louis Vuitton
> Tights La Perla in black


 


You look fabulous, classy and beautiful!


----------



## Spaceflocke

Thank you [emoji7]


----------



## travelgal16

mularice said:


> View attachment 3213807
> 
> Un Bout 100 black suede
> Zara trousers
> Camel coat
> H&M X Isabel Marant Scarf
> Chanel bag



Love this look!


----------



## stilly

I love your dress with the Simples!
LBD perfection!


----------



## loveydovey35

Wore these 150 Miss Poppins over the weekend, misjudged the walk from the car to the venue, and the time standing around, so much pain! but I felt fabulous and got tons of compliments on this outfit.


Top: Marissa Webb
Pants: True Religion
Shoes: Miss Poppins in black


----------



## hhl4vr

loveydovey35 said:


> Wore these 150 Miss Poppins over the weekend, misjudged the walk from the car to the venue, and the time standing around, so much pain! but I felt fabulous and got tons of compliments on this outfit.
> 
> 
> Top: Marissa Webb
> Pants: True Religion
> Shoes: Miss Poppins in black


 
You look absolutely stunning loveydovey -sorry about the pain but you look amazing -very nice top as well


----------



## loveydovey35

thank you hhl4vr!


----------



## Greta_V

Spaceflocke said:


> View attachment 3205710
> 
> 
> So Kates colour nuit
> Dress Courreges
> Clutch Bottega colour navy
> Wolford Luxe 9
> 
> Going out for dinner with hubby [emoji173]&#65039;



Very classy! Love how you put it together! &#128077;


----------



## Christchrist

loveydovey35 said:


> Wore these 150 Miss Poppins over the weekend, misjudged the walk from the car to the venue, and the time standing around, so much pain! but I felt fabulous and got tons of compliments on this outfit.
> 
> 
> Top: Marissa Webb
> Pants: True Religion
> Shoes: Miss Poppins in black




This is fab


----------



## loveydovey35

Thank you!!!


----------



## tweeety

My red bottom ! Just wanted to share


----------



## Stephanie***

tweeety said:


> View attachment 3271775
> 
> My red bottom ! Just wanted to share


 
wow! Smokin! But how can you walk in those heels


----------



## Stephanie***

mularice said:


> View attachment 3112447
> View attachment 3112448
> 
> 
> Long time no post! Been super busy with life and new job.
> 
> Anyhow, went to a wedding with my BF (he was a groomsman) in Northern Ireland. I wore a navy blue cocktail dress with an "origami bow" detail with CL Un Bout 100 black suede and a black and ghw Chanel bag.
> 
> Hope everyone is well! I'm going to have a little look back at everything I missed! xxx


 
What a nice couple and so stylish!


----------



## tweeety

Stephanie*** said:


> wow! Smokin! But how can you walk in those heels




A lot of practice hahahaha


----------



## Kayapo97

tweeety said:


> View attachment 3271775
> 
> My red bottom ! Just wanted to share


 
looking lovely


----------



## stilly

tweeety said:


> View attachment 3271775
> 
> My red bottom ! Just wanted to share


 
You look amazing *tweety*!!!


----------



## tweeety

stilly said:


> You look amazing *tweety*!!!




Thank you so so much !


----------



## m3steve

Are dudes allowed here?


----------



## LolasCloset

m3steve said:


> Are dudes allowed here?




But of course! You're looking most dapper, indeed!


----------



## travelgal16

Haha m3steve, cute picture


----------



## mama13drama99

m3steve said:


> Are dudes allowed here?




Very dapper for sure!  Please come back and often!


----------



## shoes4ever

m3steve said:


> Are dudes allowed here?



m3steve --- great look


----------



## m3steve

Thanks for the warm welcome y'all. I'll do the obligatory reveal post here in a few days, the big brown truck has my latest pair on the way


----------



## neppii

tweeety said:


> View attachment 3271775
> 
> My red bottom ! Just wanted to share



Wow! those are so hot&#128525; And usually I dont even like that style


----------



## maithaa

m3steve said:


> Are dudes allowed here?




[emoji7][emoji108]&#127995;[emoji91]


----------



## Tuscansoul

m3steve said:


> Are dudes allowed here?


Any Loubi lover is welcome here. You look very handsome.
I wish we had more cool cats like you


----------



## giggles00

tweeety said:


> View attachment 3271775
> 
> My red bottom ! Just wanted to share



I LOVE this shoe .. which model is that?  It looks like a 130mm (or higher) heel!


----------



## tweeety

giggles00 said:


> I LOVE this shoe .. which model is that?  It looks like a 130mm (or higher) heel!




Thank you [emoji16] 
This is called Anjalina 120mm  ( similar to the So Kate just with added studded)


----------



## m3steve

Tuscansoul said:


> Any Loubi lover is welcome here. You look very handsome.
> I wish we had more cool cats like you



Thank you! I have yet to see any other male wear CL's in public, so it's nice to stand out.. Definitely get a ton of compliments!


----------



## Greta_V

tweeety said:


> View attachment 3271775
> 
> My red bottom ! Just wanted to share



Wow! The whole outfit is great! Beautiful legs and shoes! I'm starting to want a pair of So Kates... &#127770;


----------



## Greta_V

And that's me finally putting this outfit together the way I've been wanting to for so long: a red Hervé dress with the multi strass highness &#128519;


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

greta_v said:


> and that's me finally putting this outfit together the way i've been wanting to for so long: A red hervé dress with the multi strass highness &#128519;



omg ... &#128562;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;... Beautiful ... Amazing !!!


----------



## Greta_V

CLShoe_Lover said:


> omg ... &#128562;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;... Beautiful ... Amazing !!!



Thank you!


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

tweeety said:


> View attachment 3271775
> 
> My red bottom ! Just wanted to share



Amazing look ... &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; !!!


----------



## stilly

Greta_V said:


> And that's me finally putting this outfit together the way I've been wanting to for so long: a red Hervé dress with the multi strass highness &#128519;


 
Love the dress and the CL's *Greta*!!!


----------



## Greta_V

stilly said:


> Love the dress and the CL's *Greta*!!!



Thank you, Stilly)) &#128522;&#127801;


----------



## Spaceflocke

Going out for dinner with my hubby in Berlin tonight [emoji182]

Dress Courreges 
Clutch Bottega
Stocking Wolford
Shoes So Kates
Scarf Codello
Bracelett Louis Vuitton and Cartier


----------



## stilly

Spaceflocke said:


> Going out for dinner with my hubby in Berlin tonight [emoji182]
> 
> Dress Courreges
> Clutch Bottega
> Stocking Wolford
> Shoes So Kates
> Scarf Codello
> Bracelett Louis Vuitton and Cartier
> 
> View attachment 3330855




You look gorgeous *Spaceflocke*!!!


----------



## Spaceflocke

Thank you Stilly [emoji7]


----------



## MBB Fan

Total hübsch!


----------



## LolasCloset

Greta_V said:


> And that's me finally putting this outfit together the way I've been wanting to for so long: a red Hervé dress with the multi strass highness [emoji56]




Dude, you look amazing!! This combo is FIERCE!


----------



## Greta_V

LolasCloset said:


> Dude, you look amazing!! This combo is FIERCE!



Thank you so much!!! C: &#128522;


----------



## Kayapo97

Spaceflocke said:


> Going out for dinner with my hubby in Berlin tonight [emoji182]
> 
> Dress Courreges
> Clutch Bottega
> Stocking Wolford
> Shoes So Kates
> Scarf Codello
> Bracelett Louis Vuitton and Cartier
> 
> View attachment 3330855




you look lovely and love the colour!


----------



## Kayapo97

Greta_V said:


> And that's me finally putting this outfit together the way I've been wanting to for so long: a red Hervé dress with the multi strass highness &#128519;




stunning


----------



## Greta_V

Kayapo97 said:


> stunning



Thank you! C:


----------



## Greta_V

Couldn't decide what to wear with this FCUK dress: Nude So Kates, or Red Follies 120.


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

Greta_V said:


> Couldn't decide what to wear with this FCUK dress: Nude So Kates, or Red Follies 120.



Wow .. &#128562;&#128525; beautiful !!!


----------



## engineerinheels

You ladies look so great! Louboutins are fun to add to any outfit. A few contributions from me.

I wore some Aqua Rondas to a charity preview at an auto show. Significant amount of Louboutins there, surprisingly a lot 120mm and up!

Really loved this Volvo Polestar V60, relatively rare though 







I love being casual, and I love my Louboutin's so I combined them for a trip to a tea house.


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

engineerinheels said:


> You ladies look so great! Louboutins are fun to add to any outfit. A few contributions from me.
> 
> I wore some Aqua Rondas to a charity preview at an auto show. Significant amount of Louboutins there, surprisingly a lot 120mm and up!
> 
> Really loved this Volvo Polestar V60, relatively rare though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love being casual, and I love my Louboutin's so I combined them for a trip to a tea house.



Wow  ... &#128562;&#128525;&#128518;&#128521; ... you are amazing and look gorgeous in those loubs !!!


----------



## Greta_V

CLShoe_Lover said:


> Wow .. &#128562;&#128525; beautiful !!!



Thank you!)


----------



## Kayapo97

engineerinheels said:


> You ladies look so great! Louboutins are fun to add to any outfit. A few contributions from me.
> 
> I wore some Aqua Rondas to a charity preview at an auto show. Significant amount of Louboutins there, surprisingly a lot 120mm and up!
> 
> Really loved this Volvo Polestar V60, relatively rare though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love being casual, and I love my Louboutin's so I combined them for a trip to a tea house.


 


love the combination of casual demin shorts and those sexy Hot Chick heels - you look stunning


----------



## MBB Fan

So beautiful!


----------



## stilly

Greta_V said:


> Couldn't decide what to wear with this FCUK dress: Nude So Kates, or Red Follies 120.


 


You look gorgeous in both pairs *Greta*!!!


----------



## stilly

engineerinheels said:


> You ladies look so great! Louboutins are fun to add to any outfit. A few contributions from me.
> 
> I wore some Aqua Rondas to a charity preview at an auto show. Significant amount of Louboutins there, surprisingly a lot 120mm and up!
> 
> Really loved this Volvo Polestar V60, relatively rare though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love being casual, and I love my Louboutin's so I combined them for a trip to a tea house.


 
Both pairs look amazing on you* engineerinheels*!!!


----------



## Greta_V

stilly said:


> You look gorgeous in both pairs *Greta*!!!



Awww, thank you, Stilly! &#128522;&#127801;


----------



## Greta_V

engineerinheels said:


> You ladies look so great! Louboutins are fun to add to any outfit. A few contributions from me.
> 
> I wore some Aqua Rondas to a charity preview at an auto show. Significant amount of Louboutins there, surprisingly a lot 120mm and up!
> 
> Really loved this Volvo Polestar V60, relatively rare though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love being casual, and I love my Louboutin's so I combined them for a trip to a tea house.


Hot Chicks?!! That is so brave!!!!! How is walking in them?? 
They are so beautiful, but I don't think I'd ever dare to buy them... You must be a high-heel-pro!


----------



## engineerinheels

CLShoe_Lover said:


> Wow  ... &#128562;&#128525;&#128518;&#128521; ... you are amazing and look gorgeous in those loubs !!!



Thanks!



Kayapo97 said:


> love the combination of casual demin shorts and those sexy Hot Chick heels - you look stunning



Thanks! Jeans, shorts, skirts, denim plus Loubs seems to work well with me.



stilly said:


> Both pairs look amazing on you* engineerinheels*!!!



Thank you!



Greta_V said:


> Hot Chicks?!! That is so brave!!!!! How is walking in them??
> They are so beautiful, but I don't think I'd ever dare to buy them... You must be a high-heel-pro!



Ha well, they are not a wear to work shoe, but after a good breaking in they can be a date shoe. Strangely enough when I was out at brunch a few Sundays ago, I had on Merci Allens (very walkable 130mm) and then someone else comes in in Hot Chicks. I never thought I'd see the day!


----------



## Greta_V

engineerinheels said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Jeans, shorts, skirts, denim plus Loubs seems to work well with me.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Ha well, they are not a wear to work shoe, but after a good breaking in they can be a date shoe. Strangely enough when I was out at brunch a few Sundays ago, I had on Merci Allens (very walkable 130mm) and then someone else comes in in Hot Chicks. I never thought I'd see the day!



Haha! What a coincidence! 
Oh, Merci Allen is the one pair I'd loooooove to have, but not in black color, though. They are gorgeous!


----------



## wannaprada

Hello ladies! Love all of the pics! This is from a week or so ago while wearing my Bellissima booties. Coat: J Crew; Scarf: Club Monaco; Jeans: Citizens of Humanity; Bag: Chanel jumbo caviar w/SHW.


----------



## LavenderIce

wannaprada said:


> View attachment 3338901
> 
> Hello ladies! Love all of the pics! This is from a week or so ago while wearing my Bellissima booties. Coat: J Crew; Scarf: Club Monaco; Jeans: Citizens of Humanity; Bag: Chanel jumbo caviar w/SHW.



Such a tasteful and classically stylish outfit from head to toe!


----------



## rdgldy

wannaprada said:


> View attachment 3338901
> 
> Hello ladies! Love all of the pics! This is from a week or so ago while wearing my Bellissima booties. Coat: J Crew; Scarf: Club Monaco; Jeans: Citizens of Humanity; Bag: Chanel jumbo caviar w/SHW.


Perfection!


----------



## Kayapo97

wannaprada said:


> View attachment 3338901
> 
> Hello ladies! Love all of the pics! This is from a week or so ago while wearing my Bellissima booties. Coat: J Crew; Scarf: Club Monaco; Jeans: Citizens of Humanity; Bag: Chanel jumbo caviar w/SHW.




love the booties on you


----------



## wannaprada

LavenderIce said:


> Such a tasteful and classically stylish outfit from head to toe!







rdgldy said:


> Perfection!







Kayapo97 said:


> love the booties on you




Thanks ladies! [emoji4]


----------



## tweeety

Greta_V said:


> Wow! The whole outfit is great! Beautiful legs and shoes! I'm starting to want a pair of So Kates... [emoji276]




Thank you [emoji16] I'm dying to get another pair [emoji31][emoji31][emoji31][emoji31][emoji31]oh the thirst is real for another pair of red bottom for me [emoji31][emoji31][emoji31]


----------



## Greta_V

tweeety said:


> Thank you [emoji16] I'm dying to get another pair [emoji31][emoji31][emoji31][emoji31][emoji31]oh the thirst is real for another pair of red bottom for me [emoji31][emoji31][emoji31]



Oh, they are terribly addictive!  I know exactly what you mean!


----------



## Kayapo97

Love the combination of my thigh boots and tight Herve Leger dress for party.


----------



## Elsie87

^OMG those are fabulous!


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

No one to take my picture for me  best I can do sans kkk


----------



## LolasCloset

InAweWithLoubi said:


> View attachment 3372039
> 
> No one to take my picture for me  best I can do sans kkk




I love those!! What style is that? Also, that is one of my fave shades of green, and it looks so pretty on your skin tone with hose shoes, so I am just all over this haha


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Love the combination of my thigh boots and tight Herve Leger dress for party.


 
I love this outfit* Kayapo*!


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

LolasCloset said:


> I love those!! What style is that? Also, that is one of my fave shades of green, and it looks so pretty on your skin tone with hose shoes, so I am just all over this haha




Isnt it a gorgeous green! I am loving bright colors for summer right now  I have no clue what the style is, got it from the bay at a steal. Very comfy though wore them all day yesterday


----------



## mularice

Wedding on Monday - wearing my Un Bout 100 in black suede.


----------



## highheeladdict

mularice said:


> View attachment 3377907
> 
> View attachment 3377909
> 
> 
> Wedding on Monday - wearing my Un Bout 100 in black suede.



You look so lovely  I love the dress, it`s one of my favourite colors and the heels are perfect  together with the dress


----------



## mularice

highheeladdict said:


> You look so lovely  I love the dress, it`s one of my favourite colors and the heels are perfect  together with the dress




Thank you! The sun was so hot that I was squinting in all my photos!

Dress is surprisingly just H&M from their Conscious Collection a few years ago!


----------



## soleilbrun

Kayapo97 said:


> Love the combination of my thigh boots and tight Herve Leger dress for party.



Great combo!


----------



## Christina2

mularice said:


> View attachment 3377907
> 
> View attachment 3377909
> 
> 
> Wedding on Monday - wearing my Un Bout 100 in black suede.


 
What sweet photos - and you do look lovely in the Un Bouts


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> I love this outfit* Kayapo*!


 
Thanks Stilly.


----------



## Kayapo97

soleilbrun said:


> Great combo!


 
Thanks sweetie


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

Playing some Pool with the hubby and friends.


----------



## grtlegs

You look like you are playing really hard there...hehe....http://forum.purseblog.com/images/smilies2/graucho.gif


----------



## LavenderIce

InAweWithLoubi said:


> View attachment 3372039
> 
> No one to take my picture for me  best I can do sans kkk





LolasCloset said:


> I love those!! What style is that? Also, that is one of my fave shades of green, and it looks so pretty on your skin tone with hose shoes, so I am just all over this haha



You look fantastic *InAweWithLoubi*!  Perfect pairing with the Marilou!

*LolasCloset*, the style is an oldie but goodie called Marilou.  They also came in metallics such as blue and IIRC green.


----------



## LavenderIce

InAweWithLoubi said:


> Playing some Pool with the hubby and friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3379418
> View attachment 3379419



Your wear the leopard Ernestas well!  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

grtlegs said:


> You look like you are playing really hard there...hehe....http://forum.purseblog.com/images/smilies2/graucho.gif







LavenderIce said:


> Your wear the leopard Ernestas well!  Thank you for sharing.




Thank you  I blush :x


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

LavenderIce said:


> You look fantastic *InAweWithLoubi*!  Perfect pairing with the Marilou!
> 
> 
> 
> *LolasCloset*, the style is an oldie but goodie called Marilou.  They also came in metallics such as blue and IIRC green.




Thank you so much! Its awesome to finally know the name!


----------



## Hjmodels

USAFPILOT said:


> Lady Peep w/ Herve Leger.
> 
> Any idea where to find Allenissima 38's?


How is it driving your vette with Lady Peeps?


----------



## LolasCloset

Heading out to the pub for a friend's birthday. Still not warm enough to go without tights here  But I love my Rock & Golds


----------



## mama13drama99

LolasCloset said:


> Heading out to the pub for a friend's birthday. Still not warm enough to go without tights here  But I love my Rock & Golds
> View attachment 3389725



The boots are cute! And pretty skirt too!


----------



## steffysstyle

With the ever faithful nude Pigalle


----------



## stilly

steffysstyle said:


> With the ever faithful nude Pigalle
> View attachment 3389864



Love the jeans and Piggies *steffysstyle*!!!


----------



## steffysstyle

stilly said:


> Love the jeans and Piggies *steffysstyle*!!!



Thanks so much stilly


----------



## LolasCloset

mama13drama99 said:


> The boots are cute! And pretty skirt too!



Thank you [emoji5][emoji171]


----------



## kb18

steffysstyle said:


> With the ever faithful nude Pigalle
> View attachment 3389864



This entire outfit is perfection! Love your style! [emoji173]️


----------



## engineerinheels

Simple dress with some Fetish 130s. 







https://www.instagram.com/p/BGpfRFxiU1X/?taken-by=engineeringinheels


----------



## Forex

engineerinheels said:


> Simple dress with some Fetish 130s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BGpfRFxiU1X/?taken-by=engineeringinheels


Love your dress and shoes [emoji8]


----------



## stilly

engineerinheels said:


> Simple dress with some Fetish 130s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BGpfRFxiU1X/?taken-by=engineeringinheels



Love the outfit *engineerinheels*!!!


----------



## Kayapo97

engineerinheels said:


> Simple dress with some Fetish 130s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BGpfRFxiU1X/?taken-by=engineeringinheels


Lovely combo


----------



## lovemysavior

This is what I wore today...



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lovemysavior

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Luv n bags

Wearing my CL's on date night!


----------



## Spaceflocke

10th wedding anniversary - dinner with hubby 

Pigalle follies with matching bag


----------



## stilly

Spaceflocke said:


> View attachment 3453822
> 
> View attachment 3453823
> 
> 
> 10th wedding anniversary - dinner with hubby
> 
> Pigalle follies with matching bag



Love the bag and Piggies *Spaceflocke*!


----------



## Spaceflocke

Thank you stilly


----------



## asianbarbie

❤️


----------



## asianbarbie

On my 22nd birthday ❤️


----------



## asianbarbie

Purple suede so Kate


----------



## tweeety

Date night with my hubbee[emoji173]️


----------



## mari_merry

asianbarbie said:


> On my 22nd birthday ❤️





asianbarbie said:


> Purple suede so Kate


Looove


----------



## hhl4vr

asianbarbie said:


> Purple suede so Kate


Wow love those- you look great


----------



## hhl4vr

tweeety said:


> View attachment 3470353
> 
> Date night with my hubbee[emoji173]️


 you look stunning


----------



## mama13drama99

Haven't posted in this subforum in a long time, but I wore my Neptune patent Bianca 120s and a new CL tote I got for myself back in July for my 40th BIRTHDAY TODAY!  YEA ME [emoji323][emoji322][emoji320][emoji512][emoji755]️.  Having a late lunch with my mom[emoji173]️.


----------



## tweeety

Just want to share a few of my outfit with my CL[emoji151]


----------



## LavenderIce

tweeety said:


> View attachment 3497364
> 
> View attachment 3497367
> View attachment 3497368
> View attachment 3497370
> 
> Just want to share a few of my outfit with my CL[emoji151]



Great outfits!  My fave are the MBB and the pic with your DD.


----------



## Nadin22

Great outfits and pics!


----------



## stilly

tweeety said:


> View attachment 3497364
> 
> View attachment 3497367
> View attachment 3497368
> View attachment 3497370
> 
> Just want to share a few of my outfit with my CL[emoji151]



Love the outfits and the CL's* tweeety*!!!


----------



## tweeety

View attachment 3500193

Brunch with my husband! 


Thank you so much everyone[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## stilly

tweeety said:


> View attachment 3500192
> 
> View attachment 3500193
> 
> Brunch with my husband!
> 
> 
> Thank you so much everyone[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Love the outfit *tweeety*! So cute!


----------



## mularice

u
	

		
			
		

		
	




1000 Days anniversary dinner last night at Alain Ducasse at The Dorchester.

Wore this plum midi drape dress and my black suede Un Bouts.

Sorry for the pic spam!


----------



## tweeety

Date night with my husband[emoji173]️
Please excuse my dirty mirror [emoji23][emoji85]


----------



## stilly

mularice said:


> View attachment 3512712
> View attachment 3512713
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3512714
> 
> 
> 1000 Days anniversary dinner last night at Alain Ducasse at The Dorchester.
> 
> Wore this plum midi drape dress and my black suede Un Bouts.
> 
> Sorry for the pic spam!



Love the dress & Un Bouts *mularice*!!!


----------



## stilly

tweeety said:


> View attachment 3516061
> 
> 
> Date night with my husband[emoji173]️
> Please excuse my dirty mirror [emoji23][emoji85]



Love the outfit* tweeety*!!!


----------



## tweeety

Found out we are expecting our second baby[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
To celebrate we are going to dinner. 
Wearing my 20th Anniversary Piga Love flat this evening [emoji854][emoji854]


----------



## ive_flipped

tweeety said:


> View attachment 3517871
> 
> 
> Found out we are expecting our second baby[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> To celebrate we are going to dinner.
> Wearing my 20th Anniversary Piga Love flat this evening [emoji854][emoji854]



You look gorgeous and CONGRATS!!! Btw your daughter is so cute


----------



## tweeety

ive_flipped said:


> You look gorgeous and CONGRATS!!! Btw your daughter is so cute



Thank you so much! She refused to stay out of the picture [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Nadin22

tweeety said:


> View attachment 3517871
> 
> 
> Found out we are expecting our second baby[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> To celebrate we are going to dinner.
> Wearing my 20th Anniversary Piga Love flat this evening [emoji854][emoji854]


Congrats!  You two look Great!


----------



## Forex

tweeety said:


> View attachment 3517871
> 
> 
> Found out we are expecting our second baby[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> To celebrate we are going to dinner.
> Wearing my 20th Anniversary Piga Love flat this evening [emoji854][emoji854]




You are one hot mama. Love all your outfits and CL. And congrats on 2nd baby


----------



## Forex

These are my work shoes [emoji151] these days. The style is  Sharpstagram in 100mm. They are unbelievably uncomfortable for a 100mm lol [emoji23]


----------



## engineerinheels

Paige Denim Scarf and some Hot Chicks.






http://engineeringinheels.tumblr.com/post/152268652488/fall-beauty-louboutinworld-christianlouboutin


----------



## PurseACold

engineerinheels said:


> Paige Denim Scarf and some Hot Chicks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://engineeringinheels.tumblr.com/post/152268652488/fall-beauty-louboutinworld-christianlouboutin


Great look!!


----------



## Kayapo97

engineerinheels said:


> Paige Denim Scarf and some Hot Chicks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://engineeringinheels.tumblr.com/post/152268652488/fall-beauty-louboutinworld-christianlouboutin


beautiful


----------



## funinthesun80

steffysstyle said:


> With the ever faithful nude Pigalle
> View attachment 3389864



Beautiful! Are those the 100mm or 120mm height? Thanks!


----------



## steffysstyle

funinthesun80 said:


> Beautiful! Are those the 100mm or 120mm height? Thanks!



Thank you! Those are the 85mm height


----------



## kb18

tweeety said:


> View attachment 3500192
> 
> View attachment 3500193
> 
> Brunch with my husband!
> 
> 
> Thank you so much everyone[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



I LOVE the color of these, and the style is beautiful. Would you mind sharing the color/style?


----------



## kb18

These Front Doubles in ivory are one of my favorite pairs, and I get compliments every time I wear them. Such a classic shoe!


----------



## lovemysavior

kb18 said:


> These Front Doubles in ivory are one of my favorite pairs, and I get compliments every time I wear them. Such a classic shoe!
> 
> View attachment 3537846


Love!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lovemysavior

Wore my Pigalle Follies today..



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## PurseACold

lovemysavior said:


> Wore my Pigalle Follies today..
> View attachment 3569218
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using PurseForum mobile app


Great look!!


----------



## stilly

kb18 said:


> These Front Doubles in ivory are one of my favorite pairs, and I get compliments every time I wear them. Such a classic shoe!
> 
> View attachment 3537846



Love the Front Doubles *kb18*! They're so gorgeous on you!


----------



## stilly

engineerinheels said:


> Paige Denim Scarf and some Hot Chicks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://engineeringinheels.tumblr.com/post/152268652488/fall-beauty-louboutinworld-christianlouboutin



Love the outfit and of course the Hot Chicks *engineerinheels*!


----------



## stilly

lovemysavior said:


> Wore my Pigalle Follies today..
> View attachment 3569218
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using PurseForum mobile app



Love your outfit and Piggies!


----------



## lovemysavior

stilly said:


> Love your outfit and Piggies!


Thank you so much[emoji11]

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lovemysavior

PurseACold said:


> Great look!!


Thank you so much[emoji11]

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## madisoncouture

i know it has been a long time since any posts from me...lots going on, but all ok for the most part.  just want to say, love everyone's CL pics....xoxo Madison

Here is a pic of me wearing CL Ostrislings 120mm with Guess skinny jeans and Bebe sweater dress.  Out running errands.


----------



## Sylv77

madisoncouture said:


> i know it has been a long time since any posts from me...lots going on, but all ok for the most part.  just want to say, love everyone's CL pics....xoxo Madison
> 
> Here is a pic of me wearing CL Ostrislings 120mm with Guess skinny jeans and Bebe sweater dress.  Out running errands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3907595



Welcome back, Gorgeous !!  love the CL Ostrislings. 
Do you still have your CL peep toe hot chicks ?


----------



## madisoncouture

Sylv77 said:


> Welcome back, Gorgeous !!  love the CL Ostrislings.
> Do you still have your CL peep toe hot chicks ?


Thank you!  Of course i have them.  I love wearing them and the BF loves when I do too.


----------



## tolliv

Street style


----------



## Natasha210

Wore my new to me elastogram to Aladdin the musical the other night 
Hope everyone had a lovely new years! 
X


----------



## Greta_V

Wearing one of my favorite CLs (silver python Megavamp) with one of my favorite dresses (rose WAYF Posie) to a dinner.


----------



## hhl4vr

Greta_V said:


> Wearing one of my favorite CLs (silver python Megavamp) with one of my favorite dresses (rose WAYF Posie) to a dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4469763


I love those CL - both they and you look amazing - you must have cause lots of heads to turn


----------



## Greta_V

hhl4vr said:


> I love those CL - both they and you look amazing - you must have cause lots of heads to turn


Thank you!


----------



## mal

Greta_V said:


> Wearing one of my favorite CLs (silver python Megavamp) with one of my favorite dresses (rose WAYF Posie) to a dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4469763


STUNNING!


----------



## Greta_V

mal said:


> STUNNING!


Thank you!


----------



## floridasun8

Trying my best to resurrect this forum and these posts 

Getting ready to head out to dinner with my nude Follies and Marquise spiked clutch.  First outing for both!


----------



## hhl4vr

floridasun8 said:


> Trying my best to resurrect this forum and these posts
> 
> Getting ready to head out to dinner with my nude Follies and Marquise spiked clutch.  First outing for both!



You look great and thanks for bringing this tread back to live?


----------



## madisoncouture

floridasun8 said:


> Trying my best to resurrect this forum and these posts
> 
> Getting ready to head out to dinner with my nude Follies and Marquise spiked clutch.  First outing for both!


You look fabulous!  Great outfit!


----------



## stilly

floridasun8 said:


> Trying my best to resurrect this forum and these posts
> 
> Getting ready to head out to dinner with my nude Follies and Marquise spiked clutch.  First outing for both!



Love the outfit! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OK I'll add to this... apologies since I also posted this in TPF's OOTD thread:
CL Simple Pumps 85mm


----------



## madisoncouture

CL Iriza Leopardino 120mm with Guess skinny jeans and a Bebe top.


----------



## madisoncouture

Here is another of photo of me wearing black patent Hot Waves 130mm with stockings.


----------



## stilly

madisoncouture said:


> View attachment 4669355
> 
> 
> CL Iriza Leopardino 120mm with Guess skinny jeans and a Bebe top.



I love these Leopards on you *madison*!


----------



## stilly

madisoncouture said:


> Here is another of photo of me wearing black patent Hot Waves 130mm with stockings.
> View attachment 4669380



You look amazing in the Hot Waves *madison*!!!


----------



## madisoncouture

stilly said:


> I love these Leopards on you *madison*!


Thanks so much Stilly!


----------



## madisoncouture

stilly said:


> You look amazing in the Hot Waves *madison*!!!


Thank you Stilly!


----------



## fashionheelschic

floridasun8 said:


> Trying my best to resurrect this forum and these posts
> 
> Getting ready to head out to dinner with my nude Follies and Marquise spiked clutch.  First outing for both!


You look amazing!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva




----------



## boarbb

Iriza 100


----------



## mal

boarbb said:


> Iriza 100
> 
> View attachment 4881184
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881185
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881186


Smokin!


----------



## mal

CEC.LV4eva said:


> View attachment 4693804
> View attachment 4693805
> View attachment 4693806
> View attachment 4693807
> View attachment 4693808


I totally missed this… Very happy to see the Mechante Reine, my personal favorite out of my own collection. Beautiful on you!


----------



## boarbb

Me Pam 100 patent


----------



## fashionheelschic

Wearing my Pigalle 120s!


----------



## stilly

fashionheelschic said:


> Wearing my Pigalle 120s!
> 
> View attachment 4887277



Love those Piggies!!!


----------



## fashionheelschic

Black patent So Kates!


----------



## Christofle

BalenciagaKitte said:


> OK I'll add to this... apologies since I also posted this in TPF's OOTD thread:
> CL Simple Pumps 85mm
> View attachment 4652588


Need more cat photobombs !


----------

